# "داعش يسيطر" على نينوى



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)

​ 
الموصل - وكالات
سقطت محافظة نينوى بأكملها في يد مسلحي داعش، الذين سيطروا على كامل مدينة الموصل (350 كلم شمال بغداد، وعاصمة نينوى) ومعظم أجزاء محافظة نينوى، متجهين إلى محافظة صلاح الدين، المحاذية لنينوى من جهة الجنوب "لاحتلالها"، بحسب ما أعلن رئيس البرلمان العراقي، أسامة النجيفي. في تطور عاجل، دعت الحكومة العراقية، البرلمان لإعلان حالة الطوارئ بعد سيطرة داعش على نينوى، ثاني أكبر محافظات العراق.
وأكدت مصادر أن داعش سيطر حاليا على مناطق في محافظة كركوك أيضا.
إلى ذلك، قررت الحكومة العراقية إعادة هيكلة الأجهزة الأمنية، ودعت المواطنين والعشائر إلى حمل السلاح وقتال الإرهابيين، كما أعلنت حالة التعبئة العامة.
وفي محافظة الأنبار، فرضت قيادة العمليات حظرا شاملا للتجوال في عموم المحافظة حتى إشعار آخر، باستثناء الفلوجة التي تقع خارج سيطرة الامن.
وفي الجنوب العراقي، دعوة حكومة البصرة الى اتخاذ الاجراءات الامنية تحسبا لضرب الامن عقب سقوط نينوى، وجاء ذلك خلال اجتماع المجلس السياسي للمحافظة.
وتتردد أنباء عن وجود سيارات مفخخة تجوب مدن الجنوب العراقي وسط تهديد بتنفيذ هجمات من عناصر إرهابية. ​*فرار نحو 3 آلاف سجين*

وكان مراسل "العربية" في الأنبار أكد سقوط معظم أجزاء محافظة نينوى في يد "داعش"، ونقل عن عدد من الجنود الذين تركوا مواقعهم داخل مدينة الموصل، أن عناصر "داعش" اقتحموا مقر عمليات الأنبار ونينوى، ومبان حكومية هامة، فضلاً عن حي الطيران الذي يعتبر مربعاً أمنياً محصناً في مدينة الموصل، ويضم منازل العديد من الضباط. كما اقتحم المسلحون سجن بادوش، حيث سجل فرار عدد كبير من السجناء، المقدر عددهم بحوالي (2725 سجينا).
كما وردت أنباء عن أن الجيش بالقرب من محافظة إبيل في إقليم كردستان سلم آلياته لقوات البشمركة، خوفاً من وقوعها في يد المسلحين. وشدد على وجود حالة انهيار أمني تام في صفوف الجيش العراقي في الجانب الأيسر والأيمن من الموصل.
إلى ذلك، أرجع انسحاب القوات الأمنية إلى الانهيار الأمني في مفاصل الجيش، لافتاً إلى أن آمري الأفواج كانوا أول المنسحبين من مواقعهم، يضاف إليه قوة داعش وأعداد المقاتلين الأجانب الذين التحقوا بالتنظيم.​*اتهام قادة الجيش بالهروب*

من جهته، اتهم المحافظ أثيل النجيفي قادة الجيش، ومن ضمنهم قائد عمليات نينوى الفريق مهدي الغراوي والفريق أول علي غيدان قائد القوة البرية بالهرب إلى بغداد عبر المروحيات. إلى ذلك، سجل استمرار نزوح المدنيين منذ بدء المواجهات وحتى الآن من الموصل وإلى المناطق الكردية (أربيل ودهوك)
وطالب أثيل النجيفي البشمركة بمساعدة أهل الموصل. في حين سجلت حالة تأهب قصوى لدى قوات البشمركة والأمن الكردي تحسباً لأي مستجدات.
في سياق متصل أصدر رئيس وزراء إقليم كردستان العراق نيجرفان بارزاني بياناً عن الأحداث الجارية في الموصل واتهم الحكومة بالفشل الأمني، كما حملها مسؤولية الانهيار الأمني. وأرجع السبب في سقوط الموصل إلى فشل إدارة الملف الأمني وحمل القيادة والحكومة المركزية مسؤولية ذلك. وقال إن القوات الكردية والبشمركة كانوا يحاولون دخول الموصل وتقديم المساعدة والحماية لأهل الموصل، لكن الحكومة المركزية لم تتعاون ما أدى إلى هذه الكارثة.
كما طالب المواطنين والقوات الأمنية الكردية بالتعاون ومساعدة أهالي الموصل النازحين الى اقليم كردستان العراق.​*مهاجمة مقر محافظة نينوى*


وكان مسلحو داعش هاجموا مقر محافظة نينوى في مدينة الموصل بشمال العراق في وقت متأخر الاثنين، محققين المزيد من المكاسب في يوم رابع من القتال في ثاني أكبر مدينة في البلاد.​ 

وحوصر المحافظ اثيل النجيفي داخل المبنى، لكنه تمكن من الهرب عندما دحرت الشرطة هجوماً شنه مئات من المسلحين بقذائف صاروخية وبنادق قناصة ورشاشات ثقيلة مثبتة على مركبات. وقال ثلاثة ضباط بالجيش لرويترز إن المتشددين يسيطرون الآن على الجانب الغربي من الموصل ويواصلون التقدم جنوبا باتجاه قاعدة رئيسية للجيش، حيث يوجد مطار عسكري وسجن شديد الحراسة.​ 

وفي وقت سابق الاثنين وجه النجيفي نداء عبر التلفزيون إلى سكان المدينة لمقاتلة المتشددين الذين اقتحموا الموصل يوم الجمعة. وقال النجيفي الذي كان يتحدث وخلفه العلم العراقي إنه يناشد رجال الموصل الثبات في مناطقهم والدفاع عنها ضد الغرباء وتشكيل لجان شعبية من خلال مجلس المحافظة. وقالت الشرطة ومسؤولون محليون إن المتشددين يستخدمون روافع لإقامة أسوار للحماية وإغلاق الطرق لمنع الجيش من استعادة السيطرة على الموصل.​ 

إلى ذلك، شدد بضعة ضباط في الجيش على أن القوات العراقية ضعفت روحها المعنوية وغير قادرة على مجاراة تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق وبلاد الشام، وهو جماعة إرهابية متشددة تنشط أيضاً عبر الحدود في سوريا. وقال مسؤول أمني كبير من مركز عمليات نينوى "بدون تدخل عاجل من المزيد من قوات الدعم فإن الموصل قد تسقط في أديهم في غضون أيام"، مضيفاً أن مسلحي جماعة الدولة الإسلامية في العراق وبلاد الشام على بعد 3 كيلومترات فقط من معسكر الغزلاني العسكري.​ 

من جهته، قال نائب وزير الهجرة والمهجرين العراقي إن القتال أجبر بالفعل أكثر من 4800 عائلة على الفرار من ديارهم، والذهاب إلى مناطق أخرى في المحافظة أو خارجها.​


----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2014)

يارب ارحم  .. ربنا يحميكم ويبعد عنكم كل شر طمنينا المحافظة دى بها اعداد سكان كتير؟
والناس عايشة ازاى فى الوضع ده  حجم الخطر على الناس اد ايه ؟؟
ربنا معاهم ارجوك يارب حل بسلامك ونجى ولادك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يونيو 2014)

[/SIZEالتنظيمات الارهابية القاعدة وداعش وبيت النصرة
وبيت المقدس وغيرها اكبر خطر يهدد الانسانية
يجب على دول العالم الوقوف صفا واحد ضد الارهاب
واتمنى الحث عن الممولين لهذه الجماعات


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يارب ارحم .. ربنا يحميكم ويبعد عنكم كل شر طمنينا المحافظة دى بها اعداد سكان كتير؟
> والناس عايشة ازاى فى الوضع ده حجم الخطر على الناس اد ايه ؟؟
> ربنا معاهم ارجوك يارب حل بسلامك ونجى ولادك


 يسكنها اكثر من مليونين نسمة واوضاعهم صعبة جدااا
باللالاف غادرو هذه المدينة تاركين كل شئ حياتهم ومصيرهم مجهول
نصلي من اجلهم 
شكراااا حبيبتي لمرورك ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> [/SIZEالتنظيمات الارهابية القاعدة وداعش وبيت النصرة
> وبيت المقدس وغيرها اكبر خطر يهدد الانسانية
> يجب على دول العالم الوقوف صفا واحد ضد الارهاب
> واتمنى الحث عن الممولين لهذه الجماعات



 مع الاسف دمرو كل شئ جميل 
نصلي من اجلهم لكي تحل الرحمة في قلوبهم بدل القتل
شكرااا استاذي لمرورك الكريم ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)

*موجة من السرقات تبدا في مدينة الموصل وتبدا بكنيسة في الموصل*

*عنكاوا كوم-الموصل -يونس ذنون*
مع سيطرة الجماعات المسلحة على عموم مدينة الموصل بدات اليوم الاربعاء اولى محاولات الاقتحام للكنائس التي افتقدت لتامين الحماية معها مع فرار الحمايات الخاصة بها والذين اغلبهم من حماية الكنائس حيث تعرضت كنيسة الروح القدس في حي النور للاقتحام من قبل الجماعات المسلحة وتم سرقة وحدات التبريد الخاصة بها السبالت مع العبث بمحتويات الكنيسة وذكر اهالي المنطقة في اتصال مع مراسل الموقع ان الكنيسة تعرضت للسرقة من قبل جماعات مسلحة في حين ذكر شهود عيان ان سيارة حمل صغيرة بيكب اب كانت واقفة بالقرب من كلية العلوم الاسلامية في جامعة الموصل وقد تحملت باغراض عائدة للجامعة المذكورة .. يذكر ان الجماعات المسلحة التابعة لداعش قامت بتامين العديد من الدوائر في الجانب الايسر من المدينة حيث تم تكليف عدد من عناصر الجماعة المسلحة بحراسة مداخل جامعة الموصل وتم مشاهدة سييارات تابعة للقوات الامنية المنسحبة وقد تم طلائها بالاسود وكتابة عبارة الدولة الاسلامية عليها بالاضافة الى لافتات خاصة كتب عليخا جيش الموحدين متوقفة بالقرب من بعض الدوائر الخدمية في الساحل الايسر من المدينة​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)

*عناصر من داعش يحذرون العوائل المسيحية النازحة بالالتزام بالحجاب الاسلامي*

*الموصل -عنكاوا كوم -يونس ذنون*
حذر عدد من عناصر المجاميع المسلحة التابعة لدولة العراق الاسلامية العوائل المسيحية الهاربة من مدينة الموصل من مغبة عدم الالتزام بالحجاب الاسلامي بالنسبة للنساء واكد عدد من العوائل المسيحية انهم تلقوا تحذيرات من عدد من السيطرات القريبة من مناطق سهل نينوى خصوصا قرب قرية الشمسيات بانهم يحترمون المسيحيين لكنهم يحذروهم من مغبة عدم الالتزام بالحجاب الخاص بالنساء حيث تم تحذير وتنبيه اكثر من عائلة بهذا الامر فضلا عن تهديد امراة لم تلتزم بهذا الامر من خلال خطف رب الاسرة والشروع بقتله امامها لكي ترعو لذلك الامر ​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)

*عناصر من داعش يفجرون كنيسة للارمن قيد الانشاء في الموصل *

*الموصل -عنكاوا كوم -يونس ذنون*
فجر عدد من عناصر الدولة الاسلامية في العراق والشام كنيسة تابعة للطائفة الارمنية قرب مستشفى السلام في حي الوحدة بالجانب الايسر من مدينة الموصل وذكر مراسل الموقع في المدينة ان المسلحون قاموا بتفجير الكنيسة وهي قيد الانشاء حيث سبق وان تم العبث بمحتوياتها وسرقة موجوداتها وموادها الانشائية قبل ان يكمل بنائها الذي توقف بعد عام 2003.. 
في الوقت ذاته حذر مسيحيون من مغبة اقتحام كنائس المدينة بعد تركها الرجال المكلفون بحمايتها بعد سيطرة داعش على عموم مدينة الموصل حيث تم اغلاق ابواب الكنائس الواقعة في عدد من مناطق المدينة في الجانب الايسر والايمن من المدينة وكانت كنيسة الروح القدس الواقعة في حي النور بالجانب الايسر من المدينة قد تعرضت للعبث وسرقة محتوياتها الكهربائية في وقت سابق من اليوم الاربعاء من قبل العناصر المسلحة ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 يونيو 2014)

وين جيش العراقي معقول ينهزم قدام
كم نفر واضح ان اسلحتهم بدائيه؟
وين صواريخ وين طيارات وين رجال العراق؟
وين بركات امريكا في تسليح جيشكم اللي حلته
زمان عشان تفكك العراق؟

صايره خيانه في العراق مو قادره استوعب
ان محافظات مهمه هالقد تطيح وحده ورى الثانيه


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وين جيش العراقي معقول ينهزم قدام
> كم نفر واضح ان اسلحتهم بدائيه؟
> وين صواريخ وين طيارات وين رجال العراق؟
> وين بركات امريكا في تسليح جيشكم اللي حلته
> ...


 
 اكيد خيانة وهذه ضريبة الحروب الي خاضها العراق
اصبح اكبر بلد طائفي في العلم 
شنو فائدة الاسلحة اذا الشعب مامتصافي 
توقعي هيفاء كل شئ مادام هناك طائفية واكثر بعد
   يارب ارحم الموصل وأهلها يا عذراء تضرعي لأجلهم وأحميهم ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (12 يونيو 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وين جيش العراقي معقول ينهزم قدام
> كم نفر واضح ان اسلحتهم بدائيه؟
> وين صواريخ وين طيارات وين رجال العراق؟
> وين بركات امريكا في تسليح جيشكم اللي حلته
> ...


 

*المسألة أقليمية اكثر من كونها مجرد حراك لبعض حثالات القاعدة وغيرهم من التكفيريين، لدى "داعش" مجموعة من الاسرى الاتراك من بينهم القنصل التركي العامل في محافظة الموصل، الموضوع أنتقامي، تركيا قصفت مواقع لداعش في الموصل نفسها (بحسب اخر الاخبار) - والحكومة العراقية عاطية الاذن الطرشا مثل ما نكول.*

*موصل مزيج من مجموعة من الاقليات، لدينا المسيحيين فيها، وعددهم قليل جداً، لدينا الشبك الشيعة، لدينا الاكراد، لدينا الايزيديين، بالاضافة الى العرب السُنة وهم الاكثرية في المدينة. العوائل التي هاجرت المدينة وتركتها بهذه الاعداد الهائلة هم الاقليات التي لا تتفق داعش معها او ممن كان طرفاً في العملية السياسية في المدينة كالشرطة والجيش والاجهزة الامنية الاخرى، العرب السُنة موجودين في المدينة، لا بل حتى قاموا بعمل احتفالات بمناسبة وصول الدواعش اليها! وداعش تنظيم سفاك للدماء، أغلبيته من السعوديين والمقاتلين العرب (ليسوا عراقيين، إلا اللهم من سهل لهم التنقل ويقودهم عبر المدن وضواحيها) - اذا نظرتي الى اغلب فيديوهات اليوتيوب تجدين اللهجات الخليجية واضحة وسمات الوجوه واضحة، ليسوا عراقيين مطلقاً، إلا ما ندر!*

*المهم - هدف التنظيم الارهابي واضح، هو الان على مشارف مدينة سامراء، وهي مزيج من الشيعة والسُنة، وفيها أهم مرقدين للشيعة، مرقدي الامام علي الهادي (وهو الامام العاشر) والامام حسن العسكري (الامام الحادي عشر) للشيعة الاثني عشرية! - التنظيم يُرسل رسالة مهمة للشيعة المتواجدين في العراق بأشعال حرب طائفية، وهدفهم هو تدمير المرقدين (والذي حصل بالفعل سنة 2005 عندما الزرقاوي باحراق المرقدين مما أشعر نار طائفية لم تنطفيء الى سنة 2007 أحترق فيها الاخضر باليابس)! ومثل هكذا تصرف، سيُجبر أيران على التدخل (ذات الاغلبية الشيعية) - والحكومة العراقية بالفعل ستستعين بالايرانيين كونهم أقرب الى فهم العقلية الشيعية في العراق، وهذا ما تفعله أيران وحزب الله في سوريا عندما تقاتل دفاعاً عن النظام السوري.*

*نأتي للاكراد - الاكراد تم منعهم من تصدير النفط من أقليم كردستان العراق، بحجة ان الواردات النفطية وغيرها من المشتقات يجب ان تكون تحت سيطرة الحكومة المركزية. وبهذا فأن الحكومة العراقية أشترطت على الاكراد ان يوقفوا تصدير النفط مقابل أبقاء حصتهم من الميزانية الرسمية للدولة والبالغة 17% - اما اذا استمر الاكراد على تصدير النفط دون الرجوع الى بغداد بهذا الصدد، فسيتم تقليص ميزانيتهم الى 12%.*

*الان - الحكومة العراقية منهارة فعلياً، اذا جاز التعبير في المناطق السُنية، وأقرب قوة يمكنها التصدي لداعش والمجاميع الارهابية الاخرى هو لواء عراقي يُسمى بـ(لواء الذيب) - وهو لواء متدرب ومحترف، من ضباط نظام صدام حسين السابق، وأغلبهم كانوا من الحرس الجمهوري والقوات الخاصة العراقية أبان معارك الجيش مع الايرانيين او اذا كانت معارك الخليج المختلفة. فاللعبة هي، ان تستنجد حكومة بغداد بقيادة المالكي بالاكراد لكي يوقفوا زحف داعش والمجاميع الاخرى، بمقابل هذه الحركة، سيفرض الاكراد على بغداد قبول بعض التنازلات ومن ضمنها حقهم في تصدير النفط من أقليم كردستان. *

*هذا ملخص لما يجري بحسب اخر المعطيات وبحسب أراء الشارع العراقي والمحللين! وأهل مكة ادرى بشعابها! *

*تحياتي*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يونيو 2014)

*أنا كمان شوفت الفيديوهات على اليوتيوب 

يا ساااااااااااااااااتر

ياريت كل العراقيين اللى فى المنتدى يدخلوا يطمنونا عليهم

يا ساتر أستر يارب​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2014)

*العراق يضيع ..... ولا مُنقذ ..... ربنا يكون مع شعبه ويقويهم ويسندهم ... *


----------



## BITAR (12 يونيو 2014)

*سؤال
 هل داعش تكوين امريكى مثل القاعدة ؟*​


----------



## soul & life (12 يونيو 2014)

المفروض يكون فى تكاتف اكتر من كده من الدول العربية يتحركوا يعملوا اى حاجة
اشمعنا غزة مجرد مبيتسمع فيها ضرب الاجتماعات بتشتغل والدنيا بتوقف
لازم الدنيا كلها تسمع وتعرف ايه اللى بيحصل فى العراق شايفة انها مش واخدة حقها 
فى تسليط الضوء على اللى حاصل مجرد خبر عابر بيجى فى النشرة
 او اذا كان خبر على موقع الكترونى ..
العراق  بتنهار ليها سنين ومحدش سائل والمشكلة انها بتنهار من الداخل وبأيد ولادها
معقول مفيش حل للنزاعات الطائفية دى؟؟؟؟
جيش العراق فينه رجال الدولة فين والبرلمان دوره ايه


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> المفروض يكون فى تكاتف اكتر من كده من الدول العربية يتحركوا يعملوا اى حاجة
> اشمعنا غزة مجرد مبيتسمع فيها ضرب الاجتماعات بتشتغل والدنيا بتوقف
> لازم الدنيا كلها تسمع وتعرف ايه اللى بيحصل فى العراق شايفة انها مش واخدة حقها
> فى تسليط الضوء على اللى حاصل مجرد خبر عابر بيجى فى النشرة
> ...



*بل فين الشعب العراقي ......
إسرائيل لما دخلت السويس فيما عُرف بـ "الثغرة" .... السوايسة وقفوا امام دبابات الجيش الإسرائيلي وعلموهم الأدب فاضطروا للانسحاب ... وده جيش معه أسلحة ثقيلة ..... فأين المقاومة الشعبية للعراقيين ......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *سؤال
> هل داعش تكوين امريكى مثل القاعدة ؟*​



*نعم ...... طبعا ...... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2014)

*رئيس الحركة الشعبية لأنقاذ العراق يقول الآن على اون تى فى: ما يحدث الأن هو اتفاق تركى إيرانى لتقسيم العراق *


----------



## soul & life (12 يونيو 2014)

المشكلة ان العراقيين مش عارفين يتوحدوا فى الحروب الداخلية الطائفية مبهدلين بعض ومستنزفة قوة الشعب ومفككة اتحادهم وقوتهم
لو اتوحدوا هينجوا ببلادهم حتى لو كان مخطط عفريتى مش تركى ايرانى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *سؤال
> هل داعش تكوين امريكى مثل القاعدة ؟*​


*[FONT=&quot]تحالف " أمريك_سلامى " ...فتش عن الدين فى حياه الشعوب*​​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 يونيو 2014)

الحكومه لسه بتستعين ب ايران؟ ايران من زمان قاطه وياكم
ع شو تلحق بشار ولا المالكي؟ الحمل صاير ثقيل عليها
وهي ماشاء الله ماتبغي غير مصلحة العراق راعية فزعه وواجب!

ع فكره يافادي انا هيفاء مو تنظيم داعش ماحبيت توجه لي ها الجمله


> وأهل مكة ادرى بشعابها!


انا مثل وحالي من حال اللي سول وايريني وصوت وعبود
خبر وجدته في منتدى وعلقت عليه
‏صفي النية يا ولد العم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 يونيو 2014)

> بل فين الشعب العراقي ......
> إسرائيل لما دخلت السويس فيما عُرف بـ "الثغرة" .... السوايسة وقفوا امام دبابات الجيش الإسرائيلي وعلموهم الأدب فاضطروا للانسحاب ... وده جيش معه أسلحة ثقيلة ..... فأين المقاومة الشعبية للعراقيين



الجواب هنا


(موصل مزيج من مجموعة من الاقليات، لدينا المسيحيين فيها، وعددهم قليل جداً، لدينا الشبك الشيعة، لدينا الاكراد، لدينا الايزيديين، بالاضافة الى العرب السُنة وهم الاكثرية في المدينة. 
العرب السُنة موجودين في المدينة، لا بل حتى قاموا بعمل احتفالات بمناسبة وصول الدواعش اليها! وداعش تنظيم سفاك للدماء، أغلبيته من السعوديين والمقاتلين العرب)


ان اهل السنه مناطقهم  سقطت في يد داعش والعرب السنه مع عشائرهم متفقه مع ها السقوط ليش؟ عشانهم طائفين يهربون من طائفية
رئيس الوزراء المالكي اللي مطلع عينهم طبعا .. فخربوها وسلمو مناطقهم للارهابين بمعنى علي وعلى اعدائي .. والثمن راح يدفعونه كلهم داعش ماراح تفرق بينهم بعد شويه
مثل ماقالت كلدانيه طوائف متصارعه وكل طائفه تجيب معها اللي تستقوي بيه ايران او داعش او ع تعبير فادي السعوديه
ليتهم يقراون تاريخ الشعوب الاخرى ويستفيدون مافي احد يقدر
ينهي احد ومافي طائفه تنتصر ع اخرى مصيرهم يتصالحون
كان غيرهم أشطر ولو بالاغلبيه كانو الكاثوليك قضو على بروتستانت


----------



## kawasaki (12 يونيو 2014)

*بأمانه ..............*
*الله يرحم صدام حسين*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

> ع فكره يافادي انا هيفاء مو تنظيم داعش ماحبيت توجه لي ها الجمله


 

*عزيزتي هيفاء، انا لم اوجه كلامي لك، انا قلت أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها، أقصد بيها انه العراقيين يعرفون مكوناتهم الاثنية وكيف تُفكر وكيف تريد ان تخطوا خطواتها، هذا القصد، انا بالعكس فرحت بمشاركتك لذلك حببت ان اوضح الصورة اكثر لك ولمن يقرأ الخبر.*




> ان اهل السنه مناطقهم سقطت في يد داعش والعرب السنه مع عشائرهم متفقه مع ها السقوط ليش؟ عشانهم طائفين يهربون من طائفية
> رئيس الوزراء المالكي اللي مطلع عينهم طبعا .. فخربوها وسلمو مناطقهم للارهابين بمعنى علي وعلى اعدائي .. والثمن راح يدفعونه كلهم داعش ماراح تفرق بينهم بعد شويه
> مثل ماقالت كلدانيه طوائف متصارعه وكل طائفه تجيب معها اللي تستقوي بيه ايران او داعش او ع تعبير فادي السعوديه
> ليتهم يقراون تاريخ الشعوب الاخرى ويستفيدون مافي احد يقدر
> ...


 
*عندما دخلت داعش للموصل بالتحديد كثاني أكبر مدينة في العراق، توجهت من جهة محافظة الانبار وهي الجهة الغربية للعراق، الانبار كانت ولازالت بعض عشائرها العربية الاصيلة تقاتل القاعدة وداعش والجماعات الارهابية الاخرى، مثل عشائر شمر الراقية ومن ضمنها عشيرة الأبو ريشة الذي قُتل من قبل القاعدة.....الخط الثاني الذي دخلت منه داعش للموصل كان عن طريق سوريا، فمدينة الموصل مدينة حدودية مع سوريا، لذلك فأن الجهد أنصب على بعض المجاميع التي دخلت من سوريا لاحتلال المحافظة، بالاضافة لكل هذا، فأن لدى داعش عناصر وخلايا داخلية في المحافظة تعمل منذ اكثر من 4 سنوات...*

*انظري لهذه الخريطة كي تفهمي كيفية دخول داعش للمدينة، وكيف ان الجيش السوري والذي من المفروض يكون حامي لحدوده، سمح بدخول هذه العناصر الارهابية الى المحافظة، بالاضافة الى منطقة الانبار الملتهبة والتي تعاني كانت من هذا التنظيم:*










*هذه المناطق الصحراوية التي نتكلم عنها، جميعها عشائر عراقية مع قراها التي تتحكم بها، وأغلبها عشائر سُنية، ماعدا قضاء تلعفر، الذي فيه بعض الشيعة التُركمان (ظاهر في الخريطة). الخط الغامق هو للحدود العراقية السورية، والدوائر التي وضعتها هي لمدينة الحسكة السورية، ودير الزور من الجانب السوري، ومدينة الانبار والموصل من الجانب العراقي.*


*داعش كانت تعمل في مدينة الموصل منذ اكثر من 4 سنوات، والموصل ليست هذه المرة الاولى التي تسقط فيها بيد الارهابيين، بل حدث هذا بالضبط سنة 2004 عندما تركت الشرطة والجيش مراكزها.*

*السبب في هذا هو أن اهالي الموصل هم من السُنة بالدرجة الاساس، وفي الموصل أكبر عدد من أعضاء حزب البعث والجيش العراقي السابق، ولا ابالغ اذا قلت نصف ضباط جيش صدام حسين كانوا من أهالي الموصل...فبعد حلّ الجيش، لم يبقى لهؤلاء الضباط والعناصر سوى التوجه للعمل مع أي قوى تحاول زعزعة الوضع وأرباكه، لهذا نرى تعتيماً اعلامياً على مدينة الموصل على الرغم من أنها واحدة من اكثر المدن سخونة في العراق لما فيها من عمليات أغتيال وابتزاز وخطف وغيرها...فداعش لديها خلاياها النائمة في المدينة والتي أيقضتها والرأي الراجح أن قيادات الجيش والشرطة التي تركت مواضعها متواطئة مع هذا التنظيم....وسؤالنا هو، لماذا المناطق السُنية فقط هي الساخنة؟ لدينا محافظات شيعية في الجنوب مثل الحلة (بابل) والناصرية والعمارة - هل تعرفين بأن القوات اليابانية لازالت تعمل في مدينة العمارة وتبني وتُعمر وهم لا يلبسون الدروع ولا يحملون السلاح اثناء تجوالهم لان المدينة محمية من قبل أهلها؟! ....هذا هو الفرق، بين من يريد البناء وبين من يريد الهدم! *

*انا لا استثني ان للحكومة تقصير ليس بعده تقصير في كل ما جرى، اولا بوضعها لعناصر فاسدة أمنتهم بيوت الناس وارواحهم، وثانيا لانها بقيت مكتوفة الايدي تجاه التجاوزات التي تحصل في الموصل وفي مدن أخرى.....هل تعلمين أن الجزية مفروضة على المسيحيين القليلين الذين تواجدوا في المدينة؟ هل تعرفين أن المسلم السُني المعتدل والذي يعمل في دوائرها يُقتل ان لم يُطع القاعدة وداعش؟! *

*بالمقابل، أنا الوم شعبي وناسي في الموصل لقبولهم للرضوخ لهذه العناصر الغاشمة، وكيف يرتضوها أنهم يسمحون لأناس غرباء واوباش ان يتحكموا بمصيرهم...هذا ما لا اجد تفسيراً له.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

*



*


*واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)- أكد الرئيس الأمريكي، باراك أوباما، أن الولايات المتحدة تنظر في كافة الخيارات المتاحة للتعامل مع التطورات الأمنية الراهنة في العراق، بعد سيطرة مسلحين إسلاميين على مناطق واسعة في شمال الدولة العربية.*

*وبينما تتواصل المعارك بين القوات العراقية الحكومية ومسلحي تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام"، المعروف باسم "داعش"، في شمال العراق، قال أوباما، في تصريحات له الخميس من البيت الأبيض، إن "هذه المنطقة ننظر إليها بكثير من القلق."*

*وأضاف الرئيس الأمريكي بقوله: "لذلك يعمل فريقي على مدار الساعة لتحديد كيف يمكننا تقديم مساعدات مساعدات أكثر فاعلية" للحكومة العراقية، مؤكداً أن العراق مازال بحاجة إلى المزيد من المساعدة، سواء من الولايات المتحدة، أو من قبل المجتمع الدولي.*

*وتابع أوباما بقوله: "لن أستبعد أي شيء، لأننا علينا التزام بالتأكد من أن هؤلاء الجهاديين لن يحصلوا على موطئ قدم دائم لهم، سواء في العراق أو سوريا.*

*وفي وقت سابق الخميس، قال مسؤولون أمريكيون لـCNN إن واشنطن تنظر إلى الوضع في العراق باعتباره "طارئ جداً"، وتدرس سبل الدعم الأخرى التي يمكن أن تقدمها للحكومة العراقية، بالإضافة إلى المساعدات السابقة، والتي تتمثل في الأسلحة والمركبات العسكرية ومعدات أخرى.*


****تعليقي/ جيد انه انتبه لكون هذا التنظيم خطر على سوريا أيضا، لا بل على المنطقة العربية برمتها....التفاتة تُحسب له كون ان التنظيم أتى الينا عن طريق سوريا!! :budo:*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

*هذا نموذج من أهالي الموصل الذين يُساندون ويرحبون بالارهابيين...ومع كل الاسف أقولها!!*

[YOUTUBE]w6WMXxeKjiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

*وهؤلاء هم العرب السعوديين الواضحين في لهجاتهم وهم في مدينة الموصل، وبالتالي أهالي المحافظة مُرحبين بالارهابيين:*

[YOUTUBE]ONqvdmsyXsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

*السومرية نيوز / بغداد*

*أرجع متخصصون في الشأن السياسي وسياسيون، بحسب تقرير تحليلي نشره موقع الـ"سي أن أن"، تمدد تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام (داعش) على الأراضي العراقية الى عوامل تراكمت منذ عام 2003، منها حل الجيش السابق والحرب في سوريا والخلافات الطائفية السياسية في العراق والانسحاب الأميركي المبكر منه، ورأى بعضهم أن تقسيم العراق أمر وارد اذا تفاقمت المشكلات المذكورة نتيجة عدم التعامل معها بإجراءات فاعلة.

وذكر التقرير أن الجيش العراقي السابق كان يتشكل من نحو 430 ألف عسكري مدعومين بنحو 400 ألف آخرين في وحدات شبه عسكرية، عندما غزت الولايات المتحدة العراق في عام 2003، وعندما اتخذ الحاكم الأميركي المدني للعراق بول بريمر قراراً بحل هذا الجيش وجد آلاف الضباط الكبار أنفسهم بلا وظائف بعد أن رفضت السلطات زجهم في الجيش الجديد.

وقال البروفيسور في معهد لندن للعلوم السياسية والاقتصادية فواز جرجس إن "المئات أو ربما الآلاف من ضباط صدام حسين المدربين جيداً والموهوبين التحقوا بتنظيم داعش".

وأضاف جرجس "لقد سمح ذلك لداعش أساسا بالحصول على الخبرات وبأن يكون لدى التنظيم دوافعه وأن يكون له قيادة وسيطرة. إنه جيش مصغر يعمل في دولتين هما سوريا والعراق".

ولا شك أن الضباط السابقين، لاسيما من هم برتب عالية، لهم دراية جيدة بالأرض العراقية، فضلاً عن امتلاكهم خبرات قتالية عالية نظراً لخوضهم حروباً خارجية وداخلية كثيرة مر بها العراق منذ عام 1980 حتى عام 2003، وذلك ما يؤهلهم لقيادة المجاميع المسلحة بكفاءة قد تكون أعلى من كفاءة بعض الضباط الحاليين.*


****تعليقي / هذا بالضبط ما هو حاصل، فكما ذكرت سابقاً الاغلبية من الجيش السابق هم من أهالي الموصل.

*


----------



## grges monir (13 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يرحم
فعلا التقسيم الطائفى ادى الى هذا الوضع وهذا ما كانوا يريدونة فى مصر لولا حماية اللة لمصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> ​


*

السيارات كلها لون واحد .... ماركة واحدة ... دفع رباعى .... ثمن السيارة الواحدة حوالى نصف مليون جنيه .......
هذه ليست أموال تنظيم .... هذه أموال دول ... *


----------



## kawasaki (13 يونيو 2014)

*معناه ايه الكلام ده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *معناه ايه الكلام ده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> *​



*كلام غلط .... قوات داعش مثلها مثل تنظيم القاعدة ... قوات مدعومة خليجيا ... افرادها من السنة المتطرفين .... وهم يحاربون المالكي الشيعي ..... 
اعتقد أن الامر موجه لإيران .... وللشيعة بصفة عامة *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*المرجع السيستاني يدعو المواطنين الذين يتمكنون من حمل السلاح ومقاتلة الارهابيين دفاعاً عن بلدهم وشعبهم ومقدساتهم التطوع في القوات الأمنية 

دعا المرجع الديني الاعلى اية الله السيد علي الحسيني السيستاني المواطنين الذين يتمكنون من حمل السلاح ومقاتلة الارهابيين دفاعاً عن بلدهم وشعبهم ومقدساتهم التطوع للانخراط في القوات الأمنية "

وقال ممثل المرجعية الدينية العليا الشيخ عبد المهدي الكربلائي خلال خطبة صلاة الجمعة الثانية من الصحن الحسيني الشريف في 14/شعبان/1435هـ الموافق 13/6/2014م وتابعتها وكالة نون الخبرية إن الأوضاع التي يمر بها العراق ومواطنوه خطيرة جداً ولا بد أن يكون لدينا وعي بعمق المسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقنا (إنها مسؤولية شرعية ووطنية كبيرة) موضحا إن العراق وشعب العراق يواجه تحدياً كبيراً وخطراً عظيماً وإن الارهابيين لا يستهدفون السيطرة على بعض المحافظات كنينوى وصلاح الدين فقط بل صرحوا بأنهم يستهدفون جميع المحافظات ولا سيما بغداد وكربلاء المقدسة والنجف الأشرف فهم يستهدفون كل العراقيين وفي جميع مناطقهم ومن هنا فإن مسؤولية التصدي لهم ومقاتلتهم هي مسؤولية الجميع ولا يختص بطائفةٍ دون أخرى أو بطرفٍ دون آخر،مبينا إن التحدي وإن كان كبيراً إلاّ أن الشعب العراقي الذي عرف عنه الشجاعة والإقدام وتحمّل المسؤولية الوطنية والشرعية في الظروف الصعبة أكبر من هذه التحديات والمخاطر فإن المسؤولية في الوقت الحاضر هي حفظ بلدنا العراق ومقدساته من هذه المخاطر وهذه توفر حافزاً لنا للمزيد من العطاء والتضحيات في سبيل الحفاظ على وحدة بلدنا وكرامته وصيانة مقدساته من أن تهتك من قبل هؤلاء المعتدين.ولا يجوز للمواطنين الذين عهدنا منهم الصبر والشجاعة والثبات في مثل هذه الظروف أن يدبَ الخوفُ والاحباطُ في نفسِ أيِّ واحدٍ منهم بل لا بد أن يكون ذلك حافزاً لنا لمزيد من العطاء في سبيل حفظ بلدنا ومقدساتنا. 

*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN)- أكد مسؤول رفيع في الحكومة العراقية لـCNN الجمعة، أن إيران نشرت بالفعل ثلاث وحدات عسكرية من قوات الحرس الثوري في عدة مناطق بالعراق، في الوقت الذي جددت طهران نفي أنباء عن دخول قوات عسكرية إيرانية إلى العراق.*

وقال المسؤول الأمني العراقي، والذي طلب من CNN عدم الكشف عن هويته نظراً لحساسية الموضوع، إن ثلاث وحدات من "فيلق القدس"، التابع للحرس الثوري الإيراني، تتمركز في الوقت الراهن في محافظة "ديالى"، مشيراً إلى أن هذه الوحدات تضم نحو 500 مقاتل على الأقل.

وأشار المصدر نفسه إلى أن عناصر الحرس الثوري انضمت بالفعل إلى القوات الحكومية في معاركها ضد مسلحي تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام"، المعروف باسم "داعش"، والذي يسيطر مقاتلوه على مناطق واسعة في شمال العراق، وبدأوا يتقدمون باتجاه الجنوب.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

*استبعد الرئيس الأمريكي باراك اوباما تنفيذ عملية عسكرية على الأرض في العراق ضد مسلحي تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام (داعش).*

*يأتي هذا بعدما سيطر مسلحون بقيادة داعش على مناطق في شمال وشرق العراق، وهددوا بالزحف جنوبا باتجاه العاصمة بغداد.*



*وفي مؤتمر صحفي، قال اوباما إن واشنطن "لن ترسل قوات أمريكية مرة أخرى إلى العراق"، لكنها تدرس خياراتها.*
*بدوره، شدد وزير الخارجية البريطاني، ويليام هيغ، على أن بريطانيا لا تخطط للتدخل عسكريا في العراق.*

*وتقول الأمم المتحدة إن مئات الأشخاص قتلوا مع تنفيذ المسلحين حملات إعدام جماعية لمدنيين في الموصل.*

*وقد تعهدت الولايات المتحدة وإيران بتقديم المساعدة للعراق في مواجهة المسلحين.*

*وجاء تصريح اوباما بعد ساعات من دعوة أكبر مرجعية شيعية في العراق إلى حمل السلاح.*

****تعليقي/ طبعا هو لا يهمه قتل واعدام المئات من المدنيين، لكن العتب كل العتب على الحكومة العراقية المتخاذلة بضباط جيشها الفاسدين! *


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)

حكومة المالكي تحجب مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بالعراق
أفاد مراسل العربية أن حكومة المالكي حجبت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي في كل أنحاء العراق، بما فيها خدمات تويتر وفيسبوك وواتس أب.
وتأتي إجراءات الحجب فيما ارتفعت حدة التوتر الأمني في البلاد خلال الـ48 ساعة الماضية.
ومن جهتها، قالت البوابة العربية للأخبار التقنية الجمعة إن عدداً من مستخدمي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي في العراق أفادوا بحجب كافة مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بما فيها تويتر، وفيسبوك. وأشار البعض إلى أن هذه الخطوة تأتي في ظل الأحداث الراهنة التي يشهدها العراق.
وكشف مجهزون رئيسيون للإنترنت في العراق عن صدور أوامر بحجب موقعي (الفايبر) و(واتس آب) من قبل وزارة الاتصالات العراقية، ليضافا إلى سلسلة مواقع أخرى تم الإعلان عن حجبها اليوم.
ومن جهة أخرى، ندد مستخدمو شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي العرب بهذه الخطوة، وأشاروا إلى أنها تنطوي تحت ما وصفوه بـ"ديكتاتورية المالكي" على حد تعبيرهم.
العربية.نت​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN)-- وجهت هيئة علماء المسلمين في العراق جملة من النصائح التي وصفتها بأنها "جملة من النصائح المهمة الى الثوار الابطال لضمان إنجاح ثورتهم المباركة والحفاظ عليها من كيد الكائدين الذي لم ينقطع منذ بدء الثورة مطلع العام الجاري وحتى هذه اللحظة."*

وقالت الهيئة في بيان مطول على موقعها على الانترنت " إن الهدف المعلن الآن من قبل الثوار هو الوصول إلى بغداد، وهذا من حقهم لأن النظام الحاكم في بغداد هو مصدر الظلم والإجرام بحق الشعب".

***تعليقي / بطبيعة الحال هيئة علماء المسلمين هي جهة سُنية مناهظة للحكم في بغداد!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

*



*


*واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)- كشفت مصادر أمريكية لـCNN الجمعة، أن وزارة الدفاع "البنتاغون" أمرت بنشر إحدى حاملات الطائرات في مياه الخليج، بالقرب من السواحل الجنوبية للعراق، تحسباً لعمليات عسكرية محتملة الهدف منها مساعدة الحكومة العراقية.*

*وقال مسؤول أمريكي رفيع إن حاملة الطائرات "جورج بوش" غادرت بالفعل مكان تمركزها في شمال بحر العرب، في طريقها إلى الخليج، في الوقت الذي جدد فيه تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام"، المعروف باسم "داعش"، تهديداته بالزحف باتجاه العاصمة العراقية بغداد.*

****تعليقي / القوات الامريكية تحاول الدفاع عن مصالحها وعن الـ3000 الى 4000 موظف أمريكي متواجد في اكبر سفارة امريكية في الشرق الاوسط والموجودة حالياً في بغداد.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

*أفاد مسؤول عراقي بأن تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام المعروف بـ"داعش" استولى على البنك المركزي في مدينة الموصل وسرق مدخرات تقدر بـ425 مليون دولار، حسبما نقلت صحيفة "واشنطن بوست" الأميركية.

وقال محافظ نينوى، أثيل النجيفي، إن التنظيم وضع يده كذلك على ملايين الدولارات الإضافية وعلى كمية كبيرة من سبائك الذهب بعد استيلائه على مصارف عدة في الموصل.

وحسب تحليل لـ "إينترناشيونال بيزنس تايمز"، فإن هذه المسروقات تجعل من "داعش" أغنى تنظيم إرهابي في العالم، على الأقل في الوقت الراهن.*

****تعليقي / تنظيم القاعدة وداعش، كان مهتماً بالسنوات الماضية بخطف المدنيين ومقايضتهم بالاموال، وأخذ الاتاوى من قبل التجار، وفرض الجزية على المسيحيين! فهذا كان سبيلهم للتمويل، اما الان فبحكم عملهم كلصوص فقد زادت ماليتهم!



*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

*



*


*قال المتحدث باسم وزارة الدفاع الأميركية - البنتاغون- الأدميرال جون كيربي إنه لا يتوفر على معلومات تفيد بأن الحرس الثوري الإيراني أرسل قوات خاصة إلى داخل العراق، معتبرا أن التنسيق جار مع بغداد لتبادل المعلومات الاستخباراتية.

وأضاف أن قادة الوزارة منكبون على تحضير خيارات عسكرية عدة من أجل عرضها على الرئيس أوباما في إطار القضاء على تنظيم "داعش" وتفعيل قدرات القوات العراقية.

وذكرت قناة **سي إن إن** الأميركية أن إيران أرسلت حوالي 500 جندي من الحرس الثوري الإيراني للمشاركة في المعارك ضد تنظيم دولة العراق والشام (داعش).

*


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)

هذا هلال داعش.. وهذه فرص إقامته
دبي – العربية.نت
من حلب مروراً بالرقة ودير الزور في سوريا، إلى نينوى مروراً بالأنبار وصلاح الدين في العراق، دولة هلالية الشكل يسعى تنظيم داعش إلى إقامتها تحت شعار "الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام".
الحلم الذي كان محض خيال أوشك داعش على إنجازه بإكمال السيطرة التامة على ثلاث محافظات، هي نينوى في العراق ودير الزور والرقة في سوريا، والسيطرة النسبية على محافظة الأنبار في العراق، والسيطرة الجزئية على محافظتي الرقة السورية وصلاح الدين العراقية.
غير أن التنظيم يواجه تحدياً صريحاً يعوق تحقيق حلمه، ولم يكن هذا التحدي من السلطة المركزية في بغداد ولا الدولة عموماً، بل اكتشفه فور نجاحه في إسقاط كبرى المدن، الموصل. إذ ظهرت مجاميع مسلحة عدة، انتشرت في لمح البصر ووضعت يدها على أحياء في مدن وبلدات صغيرة محاذية.
دولة المحافظات الست التي يحلم بها داعش ويطلق عليها مسمى ولايات، بدأ العمل عليها ميدانياً مطلع عام 2013 عندما فرض التنظيم الوافد من العراق سيطرته التامة على محافظتي دير الزور والرقة السوريتين.
وطوال عام 2013 كان تنظيم داعش يعمل على تثبيت قدمه في ريفي حلب الشمالي والشرقي، طلباً لنافذة حدودية مع تركيا، ووصلاً بمحافظة الرقة شرقاً. وعلى الضفة العراقية، استمر التمدد في محافظة الأنبار، وعرفت مدينة الفلوجة أحد أكثر فصول العنف، وتمكنت عناصر داعش من فرض سيطرتهم على مساحات واسعة ونائية في صحراء الأنبار.​*هلاله السوري*

وما إن حل عام 2014، وفي أول أسبوع منه، واجه داعش أقوى تحد، وخسر سريعاً رأس هلاله السوري. إذ شنت قوى إسلامية مدعومة بالجيش السوري الحر هجوماً كاسحاً على مراكز داعش في ريف حلب، وقضت على معظم تواجده، ففر من قدر على الفرار إلى تركيا أو الرقة، وقضي ذبحاً من قبض عليه.
غير أن الحملة المكثفة على داعش في حلب، دفعته إلى تعزيز تواجده في الرقة ودير الزور، وسعى إلى حمايتهما وزيادة عدد عناصره فيهما، بعد أن انتشى خصومه بالنصر في معركة حلب.
وطوال خمسة أشهر مضت، لم يستطع الجيش الحر ولا جبهة النصرة دحر داعش من الرقة أو دير الزور.
وجديد داعش ما فعله في لمح البصر، عندما انقض على واحدة من كبرى مدن العراق، وخطفها، وفي رواية خصوم رئيس الحكومة العراقية نوري المالكي، وهم أكثرية اليوم، فقد أهدى الجيش المحافظة كلها لداعش بانسحاب مفاجئ لم يتوقعه قادة داعش ومقاتلوه. على غير ما شهدته مدينة سامراء صباح الخميس في 5 يونيو، عندما حاول نصف عدد مهاجمي الموصل اقتحام المدينة، وفشلوا سريعاً، بعد أن واجهوا جيشا وأمنا ردعهم وطردهم من المدينة، فيما يقدر حجم القوة العسكرية والأمنية في الموصل بثلاثة أضعاف ما في سامراء ومحيطها.
ويرى مراقبو داعش أنه اليوم يوشك على استكمال الهلال، ولم يتبق إلا القليل للانقضاض على بلدات وقرى صلاح الدين والأنبار، في وقت تعيش فيه المحافظتان حالة توتر وترقب وكأنها تنتظر زحف الداعشيين أمام حكومة بأذرع عسكرية عدة تكتفي بالمشاهدة ودعوة الناس إلى مواجهة مصيرهم.
وفي رأي آخر، فحجم وقوة داعش لا تسمحان له بالصمود كثيراً في الموصل، إذا ما قررت بغداد طرده من المدينة، فتلك "معركة بضعة أيام"، كما يرونها.​*لكن ما قيمة الهلال اقتصادياً؟*

اختار داعش محافظات تشكل حاضنات ملائمة له، إذ في أغلبها سنية المذهب، لذا يعتقد أنه يسهل تطويعها لقوانينه، وقد نجح في إرهاب سكان الرقة ودير الزور وفرض عليهم القوانين، وأقام حد الحرابة العلنية على كثير من أبنائها وفق محاكمات سريعة وخاطفة، تشبه سرعة إسقاطه مدينة الموصل.
وفي الشق الآخر، فهناك مجرى نهر الفرات، الذي يربط الرقة ودير الزور بمدن الأنبار، كالقائم وراوة وحديثة وهيت والرمادي، وصولاً إلى الفلوجة. ويوازيه مجرى نهر دجلة، الذي يجري في مدن الموصل والشرقاط وبيجي وتكريت والدور وسامراء والضلوعية، وكلها خارج سيطرة الدولة اليوم.
وقبل ذلك كله، فهناك النفط في دير الزور، الذي استفاد منه داعش كثيراً الفترة الماضية، ويطمح إلى مثله في نينوى وصلاح الدين.​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HQqprumHZmM[/YOUTUBE]


*المفروض هذا خطاب عزة أبراهيم الدوري بخصوص الاحداث التي حصلت في الايام الاخيرة،عزة الدوري (ويكتب بالتاء المربوطة) القائد الحالي لحزب البعث في العراق، ونائب صدام حسين سابقاً.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*بغداد، العراق (CNN)—قال رئيس الوزراء العراقي، نوري المالكي، السبت، أن ما حصل مؤخرا في شمال البلاد عبارة عن "خدعة وتواطؤ،" معلنا عن انطلاق العمليات العسكري "الكبرى" على حد تعبيره ضد الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش."*

ونقل تلفزيون العراقية الرسمي على لسان المالكي قوله إن هذه العملية من شأنها "تحرير محافظتي صلاح الدين ونينوى والمناطق الاخرى، من مدينة سامراء، جنوب تكريت، بعد تحشيد المتطوعين من جميع انحاء العراق في المدينة، الذين جاءوا تلبية لفتوى المرجعية الدينية بالجهاد الكفائي، فيما أعلن عن فرصة اخيرة للمتخلفين عن واجبهم العسكري بالالتحاق الفوري، مهددا بعقوبات صارمة عكس ذلك."


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 يونيو 2014)

*



*
*واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)—أصدر وزير الدفاع الأمريكي، تشاك هاغل، أمره بدخول حاملة الطائرات الأمريكي، "جورج بوش" إلى الخليج قادمة من شمال بحر العرب.*

وبحسب البيان الصادر عن وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية "البنتاغون،" فإن هذه الخطوة تهدف إلى "توفير مرونة إضافية في حال تطلب اتخاذ خيار عسكري في سبيل حماية أرواح الأمريكيين والمواطنين والمصالح الأمريكية."
وسنوافيكم بآخر التطورات حال ورودها.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2014)

تواصلت المواجهات المسلحة في العراق بين المسلحين والقوات الحكومية التي تساندها المليشيات، وفيما أعلن الطرفان تحقيق مكاسب، قررت واشنطن إرسال حاملة طائرات لاحتمال التدخل بالتعاون، ولمحت إيران للتعاون مع أميركا.
الجزيرة​


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2014)

جيش ينسحب بهذة السهولة امام جماعة لاتتعدى بضعة الالاف من المرتزقة
فعلا صفحة سوداء فى تاريخ الجيش العراقى وخيانة عظمى للوطن


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2014)

قلق اممي من إعدامات وتشريد
مئات الالاف بالعراق
أعربت المفوضة الدولية لحقوق الإنسان نافي بيلاي عن قلقها "البالغ" من عمليات إعدام وقتل غير قانونية وتشريد نحو نصف مليون شخص في العراق في الأيام الأخيرة مع تصعيد هجمات المسلحين في عدة محافظات عراقية، وأضافت أن عدد القتلى قد يصل إلى المئات.

وقال المتحدث باسم منظمة حقوق الإنسان التابعة للأمم المتحدة روبرت كولفيلي اليوم الجمعة إن عدد الذين قتلوا لدى سيطرة المسلحين على مدينة الموصل خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية يصل إلى المئات.

وقال إن لدى مكتبه تقارير تفيد بأن عمليات القتال شملت إعدام 17 مدنيا يعملون لدى الشرطة، وموظفا يعمل في محكمة بالموصل.

وأشارت تقارير المكتب الأممي إلى أن أربعة نساء انتحرن بعد أن تعرضن للاغتصاب، وأن 16 أردنيا اختطفوا، في حين أبدى السجناء الذين فروا من السجن رغبتهم في السعي للانتقام من سجانيهم.

تجاوزات حكومية
وأكد كوليفيلي أن لديه تقارير تتحدث عن تجاوزات للقوات الحكومية وخاصة في ما يتعلق بالقصف العشوائي يوم 6 و8 يونيو/حزيران، مضيفا أن "ثمة مزاعم بارتفاع القتلى في أوساط المدنيين إلى 30 شخصا".

وفي هذا السياق، قالت وكالة اللاجئين التابعة للأمم المتحدة أن عدد النازحين في العراق ارتفع هذا العام إلى 800 ألف.

وأوضحت الوكالة أن 300 ألف فروا خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية إلى أربيل ودهوك، مع تصعيد المسلحين الذين تقول الحكومة إنهم ينتمون لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام، من هجماتهم واتساع نطاق سيطرتهم على عدة مناطق في محافظات عراقية شمالي البلاد.

وأفاد المتحدث باسم الوكالة أدريان إدوارد اليوم في جنيف بأن العديد من النازحين يفرون دون أن يحملوا معهم ما يكفيهم من اللباس أو المال.

وكانت الوكالة الأممية ذكرت الأسبوع الماضي أن قرابة 480 ألف شخص فروا من منازلهم منذ بدء القتال في محافظة الأنبار مطلع يناير/كانون الثاني الماضي.
المصدر : الجزيرة + وكالات
​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة(CNN) أعلن قائد حرس الحدود الإيراني أن بلاده اتخذت احتياطاتها وإجراءاتها على الحدود لمواجهة تداعيات الوضع الأمني في العراق.*

*ونقلت وكالة الأنباء الإيرانية عن قائد الحرس بقوى الأمن الداخلي،العميد حسين ذو الفقاري، "أنه تم تكثيف الإجراءت الأمنية على الحدود بين إيران والعراق."*

*وأوضح أنه تمت "دراسة جميع الاحتمالات الممكنة علي الحدود الغربية للبلاد للقيام باي تحرك ،ونحن جاهزون للتعامل مع الظروف المحتملة."*

****تعليقي / الكثيرون يقولون ان داعش صناعة أيرانية! لا اعرف كيف تكون صناعة أيرانية وحقدهم اي داعش يكمن في قتل الشيعة والايرانيين!*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> جيش ينسحب بهذة السهولة امام جماعة لاتتعدى بضعة الالاف من المرتزقة
> فعلا صفحة سوداء فى تاريخ الجيش العراقى وخيانة عظمى للوطن


 

*تقصد العناصر السُنية في الجيش العراقي هي من انسحبت! لتواطؤها مع الارهابيين*


----------



## grges monir (14 يونيو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *تقصد العناصر السُنية في الجيش العراقي هي من انسحبت! لتواطؤها مع الارهابيين*


وهل انسحاب العناصر السنية   تؤدى الى انهيار جيش ؟؟؟؟؟
واى جيش هذا  يكون فية طائفية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الجيش للوطن  بكاملة


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> وهل انسحاب العناصر السنية تؤدى الى انهيار جيش ؟؟؟؟؟
> واى جيش هذا يكون فية طائفية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الجيش للوطن بكاملة


 

*المناطق السُنية في العراق عناصر الامن فيها من اهل المدينة، شرطة مدينة الموصل مثلاً غالبيتهم من السُنة...الالوية العسكرية تضم كبار القادة وهم سُنة. *

*هذا ما نعانيه في العراق "الطائفية" - فإلى ان يصحوا الشعب ويعرف ان الجيش يخدم الوطن ولا يخدم فئة معينة، نحن بحاجة الى اجيال!*

*تحياتي*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يونيو 2014)

*



*


*بغداد، العراق (CNN)—نفت مصادر بالشرطة العراقية، مساء السبت، الأنباء التي قدمها الجيش العراقي حول سيطرته على أغلب مناطق صلاح الدين بما فيها من مدينة سامراء.*

*وبينت المصادر التي تعمل في شرطة العاصمة العراقية بغداد ومدينة سامراء في تصريح لـCNN أن تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام تسيطر على ما بين 60 إلى 70 في المائة من مدينة سامراء.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يونيو 2014)

*



*
*
*
*الرياض، المملكة العربية السعودية (CNN)—كشف مصدر بجهاز المخابرات بالمملكة العربية السعودية، الأحد، عن أن الجيش العراقي انسحب مرة أخرى من قاعدته في بعقوبة في خطوة تأتي بدافع التأهب من قيام مقاتلي الدولة الإسلامية بالعراق والشام، أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش" بالتوغل بالعاصمة العراقية، بغداد.*
*
*
وأضاف المصدر الذي فضل عدم ذكر اسمه في تصريح لـCNN أن كتائب داعش طوقت سامراء بصورة متعمدة للمحافظة على قوة الدفع باتجاه العاصمة بغداد.. يقدر أن هناك كتيبتان مجهزتان بصورة ممتازة مهمتهما الأساسية هي الدفع باتجاه بغداد وتتواجدان في بعقوبة.
وأضاف أن القاعدة العسكرية الرئيسية للجيش العراقي في بعقوبة تم اجتياحها من قبل داعش، حيث أن هدف التنظيم الآن هو الاشتباك مع دفاعات مطار بغداد والوصول إلى مسافة يمكن للقذائف فيها أن تصل إلى أحياء بغداد الشمالية.
وأشار إلى أن إحدى الكتيبتين الأماميتين لداعش ستشتبك مع القوات الشيعية القادمة للدفاع عن مقام الإمام العسكري في سامراء في حين أن باقي التشكيلات التي أحاطت بهذه المدينة ستدفع باتجاه مطار بغداد.
وألقى المصدر الضوء على أن الدفاعات العسكرية للجيش العراقي شمال العاصمة بغداد مشتت وفوضوي والمليشيات الشيعية المشكلة مؤخرا تتخللها حالة ارتباك.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يونيو 2014)

*المتحدث باسم القيادة المركزية الـكوماندر وليام سبيكس : هناك احتمال لقيام مقاتلات حربية أمريكية بضرب تجمعات المسلحين في العراق*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يونيو 2014)

*بغداد – الشرقية 15 يونيو: استشهد تسعة اشخاص على الاقل واصيب 23 آخرون بجروح في تفجيرين احدهما انتحاري في منطقة الباب الشرقي وسط بغداد   واوضح مصدر في وزارة الداخلية ان عبوة ناسفة انفجرت  اعقبها انتحاري بحزام ناسف في سوق شعبية قرب ساحة الطيران استهدف الباعة على الارصفة.. *

*وفي التطورات الامنية الاخرى في العراق قتل ستة اشخاص بينهم ثلاثة جنود في قصفٍ بقذائف الهاون استهدف مركزاً في ديالى لتطوعِ المدنيين.*

* وفي الموصل قال مراسلون إن طائرةً مسيرّةً قصفت بأربعة صواريخ مبنى قيادة عمليات نينوى الذي يتخذه المسلحون المسيطرون على المدينة مقراً لهم، من دون معرفة الخسائر.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يونيو 2014)

*السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
*
*أكدت لجنة الامن والدفاع البرلمانية، الأحد، اقدام تنظيم "داعش" عن اعدام اعداد كبيرة من الجنود في قاعدة سبايكر في صلاح الدين.
*


*وقال عضو اللجنة حاكم الزاملي في حديث لبرنامج "حديث الوطن" الذي تبثه "السومرية الفضائية"، إن "العراق يتعرض لزحف مغولي تكفيري"، معتبراً أن "هدف هذه المجاميع الارهابية ليس سامراء وصلاح الدين والموصل بل كربلاء والنجف كما صرحوا علانية".
*


*وأضاف الزاملي أن "تلك المجاميع الارهابية نفذت عمليات اعدام بحق اعداد كبيرة من الجنود وفي بعضها كان على اساس طائفي"، مشيراً الى ان "ما حصل من اخطاء عسكرية لم يكن بسبب الجنود ولا الضباط بل كان بسبب القيادات".
*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2014)

رحمتك يا رب..


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2014)

الله يستر اخبار ابد موزينة
 حرامات دمرو العراق بلد الحضارات
يا يسوع أحفظ العراق وأهله من كل شر​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يونيو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> رحمتك يا رب..


 
*أمين اخي الحبيب! *

*هؤلاء الاوباش لا يعرفون معنى للانسانية ولا معنى للحياة، حبهم للقتل وللموت يفوق كل تصور. هُم عبارة عن أجساد تخلوا من العقل ومن القلب، مُسيرين من قبل الشيطان، ولا رادع لهم! *


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *أمين اخي الحبيب! *
> 
> *هؤلاء الاوباش لا يعرفون معنى للانسانية ولا معنى للحياة، حبهم للقتل وللموت يفوق كل تصور. هُم عبارة عن أجساد تخلوا من العقل ومن القلب، مُسيرين من قبل الشيطان، ولا رادع لهم! *




عندك حق.. صدقني احياناً احتار على من احزن.. على البرئ الذي له الله ام هؤلاء عديمي العقل الذي لا احد لهم.. انحطاطهم الفكري يدعوا للحزن من اجلهم.

يا رب ليملأ سلامك هذا العالم..


----------



## peace_86 (15 يونيو 2014)

المشكلة الكبرى والاساسية يقع على دينهم الاسلامي


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> المشكلة الكبرى والاساسية يقع على دينهم الاسلامي



عندك حق يا صديقي.. عقيدتهم فيها دافع وتحريض على القتل.. لكن يبقى الإنسان عاقل ويعرف الصح من الخطأ..


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يونيو 2014)

*




*

*لندن - العربية.نت*

*كشفت صحيفة أميركية أن أبوبكر البغدادي الذي كان معتقلاً في قاعدة أميركية بالعراق لسنوات طويلة، قال لسجانيه لحظة وداعهم وإطلاق سراحه في العام 2009: "نراكم في نيويورك"، فيما لم يكترث السجانون بالعبارة التي فهم الأميركيون اليوم معناها بعد أن أصبح البغدادي الرجل الأخطر في العالم.*

****تعليقي/ مع الاسف يأتي زمان يُقال فيه ان العراقي أصبح اخطر ارهابي! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*سيطر المسلحون مساء اليوم على مدينة تلعفر في محافظة نينوى شمال العراق بعد قتال عنيف مع القوات الحكومية والميليشيات، فيما استمر القتال في مناطق أخرى من البلاد.*

*ونقلت وكالة رويترز عن شهود عيان من المدينة قولهم إن المسلحين اجتاحوا المدينة التي تبعد نحو ستين كيلوا مترا غرب مدينة الموصل، وأكد عدة أشخاص تم الاتصال بهم هاتفيا أن المسلحين من تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية دخلوا البلدة التي تقطنها أغلبية تركمانية، بعد قتال عنيف مع القوات الحكومية استمر منذ يوم أمس.*

****تعليقي / يبدوا أنهم يحاولون السيطرة على مناطق ستراتيجية على الحدود مع سورية ليُسهل ذلك تدفق السلاح والمقاتلين من والى العراق. بالاضافة لكون قضاء تلعفر "التركماني" ذو غالبية شيعية!*


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2014)

*



*
*)—كشفت مصادر بالشرطة العراقية لـCNN عن سيطرة مسلحين يُعتقد أنهم من مقاتلي الدولة الإسلامية بالعراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش" على قريتين في كركوك وأخرى بصلاح الدين.*
ويعكس تقدم المسلحين في محافظة صلاح الدين، وكبرى مدنها تكريت مسقط رأس الرئيس السابق صدام حسين، اقتراب القتال من العاصمة بغداد.
وقالت مصادر أخرى بشرطة تكريت، فضلت عدم ذكر اسمها في تصريحات منفصلة لـCNN إن القوات العراقية تشتبك مع مسلحين بمصفاة بيجي النفطية، التي تبعد 125 ميلا (نحو 200 كيلومتر) شمال العاصمة العراقية، بغداد،
قتل 31 شخصا وجرح 28 آخرون في سلسلة انفجارات في مقبرة ببعقوبة، فيما قال شاهدا عيان من الفلوجة، وهي إحدى كبرى مدن  محافظة الأنبار ذات الغالبية السنية ويسيطر عليها مسلحون، إنّ معظم القوات الحكومية انسحبوا منها للتركيز على حماية بغداد.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2014)

قُتل ستة أشخاص، بينهم ثلاثة جنود، في قصف بقذائف الهاون استهدف اليوم الأحد مركزا في شرق العراق لتطوع المدنيين لقتال عناصر تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام (داعش) ومسلحين يشنون هجوما في أنحاء متفرقة من البلاد، بحسب ما أفاد مصدر أمني.
وأوضح ضابط برتبة عقيد في الشرطة أن "ستة أشخاص، بينهم ثلاثة جنود، قتلوا في قصف بخمس قذائف هاون استهدف مركزا لتطوع المدنيين في قضاء الخالص"، الواقع على بعد 20 كيلومترا شمال بعقوبة (60 كيلومتر شمال شرق بغداد)، بدون أن يذكر مصدر القصف. وأكد مصدر طبي في مستشفى بعقوبة حصيلة القتلى.
ويتوجه آلاف العراقيين إلى مراكز تطوع وتدريب منذ دعوة المرجعية الشيعية، الجمعة الماضية، المواطنين إلى حمل السلاح لمقاتلة مجموعات من المسلحين باتت تسيطر على مناطق واسعة من شمال البلاد.
فرانس برس​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*اعلن الناطق باسم القائد العام للقوات المسلحة الفريق قاسم عطا مقتل اكثر من 70 ارهابيا خلال عمليات تعرضية في مناطق صلاح الدين والمناطق الاخرى خلال 24 ساعة الماضية.*


----------



## grges monir (15 يونيو 2014)

الشكل العام يوحى  بسقوط بغداد قريبا
القوات العراقية خارج الخدمة تماما فى هذة الاجواء


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> الشكل العام يوحى بسقوط بغداد قريبا
> القوات العراقية خارج الخدمة تماما فى هذة الاجواء


 

*ألحكومة وضعت أولوية لها وهي مدينة سامراء حيث يوجد فيها المرقدين العسكريين للشيعة! حيث كان رئيس الوزراء في زيارة ميدانية لها. بالاضافة الى ذلك، من الصعب تخيل سقوط بغداد في يد الارهابيين، على اعتبار ان اكبر سفارة امريكية في الشرق الاوسط هي هنا مع عدد من الموظفين الامريكيين ويقدر بحوالي 4000 الى 5000 موظف! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*أعلن الجيش الإيراني، الأحد، أنه على استعداد تام، وينتظر أوامر المرشد الأعلى للقيام بعمل عسكري في العراق.*

*ووفقاً لموقع "انتخاب"، فإن العميد كيومرث حيدري، نائب قائد القوات البرية في الجيش الإيراني، قال في مؤتمر صحافي له، إن "القوات البريّة في الجيش الإيراني تراقب كل التطورات في العراق ولديها الاستعداد التام للقيام بالعمل العسكري، عندما يأذن لنا القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وقادة الجيش القيام بواجبنا القانوني".*
*وأضاف العميد حيدري أن "الجيش الإيراني كثّف انتشاره على الحدود الغربية للبلاد، بهدف السيطرة الكاملة على الوضع في العراق، وإنه مستعد للتدخل العسكري في حال واجهنا أية تهديدات".*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يونيو 2014)

*لا اعرف ما هو هذا الاله الذي بأسمه يتم كل هذا القتل وتُحمل بيارقه! اللهم رحمتك!*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يونيو 2014)

*مصادر أمريكية: واشنطن تنظر باحتمال إجراء مباحثات مباشرة مع إيران بشأن الوضع بالعراق*


----------



## kawasaki (16 يونيو 2014)

*


فادي الكلداني قال:



لا اعرف ما هو هذا الاله الذي بأسمه يتم كل هذا القتل وتُحمل بيارقه! اللهم رحمتك!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


فادي الكلداني قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*ياربنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا !!!!!!!!!!*
*ايه ده ؟؟؟*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2014)

*ربنا يسامحك يا محمد يا ابن امنه*
*اتباعك يقتلون البشر فى كل مكان *​


----------



## kawasaki (16 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]/s2G_PRTXmYM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kawasaki (16 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]/GIZMv6C1y9o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يرحمهم ويرحمنا ويكفينا شرهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2014)

*بإى إله يؤمنون ....؟؟؟ انهم يقتلون أناس مدنيين ... لم يقاتلونهم ......*


----------



## peace_86 (16 يونيو 2014)

*إله الاسلام*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 يونيو 2014)

*الفتوحات والغزوات الجديدة​*


----------



## grges monir (16 يونيو 2014)

شىء لا يمكن وصفة الا  بانة من الشيطان هذا الاعتقاد


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يونيو 2014)

*




*
*
*
*أتلانتا، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN) -- علمت  من مصادر عسكرية أمريكية أن السفينة الحربة "يو اس اس ميسا فيردي" ستدخل إلى مياه الخليج في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة.*
*
*
وأشار المصدر إلى أن السفينة البرمائية،  وعلى متنها 550 من عناصر مشاة البحرية الأمريكية، مارينز بجانب طائرات  من طراز "في 22" قد تساعد في عمليات إجلاء المزيد من الأمريكيين، حال صدرت أوامر بذلك​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يونيو 2014)

*



*
*
*
*عمان ، الأردن(CNN)-- رغم التطورات المتسارعة التي ترافق تمدد مقاتلي ما يسمى بتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام "داعش" داخل الأراضي العراقية بالقرب من الحدود الأردنية، إلا أن الصمت الرسمي ما يزال يخيم على السلطات الأردنية وسط تسريبات محدودة  من مسؤولين لم يخفوا خلالها حالة الترقب والقلق إزاء تلك التطورات.*
*
*
وفي خضم حالة الترقب، يكتفي وزير في الحكومة الأردنية بالتأكيد لـ CNN بالعربية ، أنه من الطبيعي مراقبة ما يجري عند الجارة الشرقية، ورفع حالة التأهب الأمني على طول الشريط الحدودي، دون الإشارة حتى إلى حجم القلق الذي يساور مراكز القرار، جراء ذلك التمدد، وفيما كانت هناك مخاوف من أي اختراقات محتملة لداعش على الأراضي الأردنية.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يونيو 2014)

*






نينوى ((اليوم الثامن)) – 
افاد شهود اعيان في محافظة نينوى اليوم الاثنين بأن “عناصر داعش هدّمت جميع الكنائس في الموصل .
وقال الشهود لوكالة (( اليوم الثامن ))  إن “قيادات عناصر تنظيم داعش  امرت اليوم عناصرها بهدم جميع الكنائس في مدينة الموصل .
واضاف أن “تلك العصابات بدأت بالفعل بهدم الكنائس أمام المواطنين هناك .




***تعليقي/ وما دور المواطنين في المدينة؟! ام هم يساندون هذا الشيء؟! شُلت يد كل من مس كنيسة من كنائسنا! 




*


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2014)

يضنون انهم بهدم الكنائس سيقضون علئ  الديانة المسيحية
الكنائس ستبقئ شامخة رغم انفهم لانها بيت الرب
المواطنين طبعا خائفين من هؤلاء الارهابين ومكتفين بالتفرج 
مع الاسف ماذا حل بك يابلدي
يا رب السلام امنح بلادنا السلام​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2014)

*داعش تدعوا بمكبرات الصوت إلى هدم جميع الكنائس فى الموصل​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يونيو 2014)

*سؤال معلش

هو ممكن داعش تهاجم الكويت ؟؟

و لا الكويت برة الموضوع ؟؟

معلش أصل ليا أخت فى الكويت و عايزة أطمن *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سؤال معلش
> 
> هو ممكن داعش تهاجم الكويت ؟؟
> 
> ...



لا طبعا يا ايرو
داعش تنظيم مكون من كم نفر
وما سقطت مدن العراقيه الا برضى اهلها
اكثر من كده مايقدرون عليه
انتي مو شايفه ان الكل يتفرج وساكت؟ مرسوم لهم
حد معين


----------



## soul & life (17 يونيو 2014)

سمعت  بالامس مذيعة ابسط ما يقال عنها عبيطة على قناة القاهرة والناس 
الهانم بتقول ان الفيديوهات اللى منشورة على اليوتيوب والنت عموما  دى محدش عارف امتا اتصورت وفى اى دولة ..
ومن الممكن داعش تكون بتنشر الفيديوهات دى عن قصد لرعب الناس وتضخيم من امكانيتها القتالية و صورتها
وبالتالى فمفترض يكون التصوير ده قديم وفى اى دولة مش العراق
الاعلام بيلم واى واحدة ليها معارف لاصحاب القنوات الفضائية يتعملها برنامج !


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يونيو 2014)

> كلام غلط .... قوات داعش مثلها مثل تنظيم القاعدة ... قوات مدعومة خليجيا ... افرادها من السنة المتطرفين .... وهم يحاربون المالكي الشيعي .....
> اعتقد أن الامر موجه لإيران .... وللشيعة بصفة عامة



هذا الكلام غير دقيق يا استاذ.. دول الخليج ماتدعمهم .. 
والسعوديه حملت المسؤليه جميع الاطرف وهي على 
حق عندما تلوم الجميع
لان الجميع اخطآ.. لكن الطائفيه البغضيه هي اللي تزين لكل طرف
لعب دور الضحيه
رئيس المالكي مش ملاك عشان تسانده الخليج شخص طائفي
وماعرف يحتوي جزء من شعبه ف تخلو عنه وسلمو البلاد للمتطرفين
والمناطق السنيه وشعبها مخطئين ماينفع يتحالفون مع شييطان 
عشان يتخلصون من شيطان اخر.. لسان حالهم نموت لكن ماتموت الكرامه
ومصيرهم يأكلون تِبن لان داعش هتبدا بيهم اول ما تستقر


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سؤال معلش
> 
> هو ممكن داعش تهاجم الكويت ؟؟
> 
> ...






*لا اعتقد ان داعش ستقوم بهذه الخطوة من العراق، بل ستحدث لكن بمساندة من الداخل، وتحتاج وقت طويل، فجميع الدول في مرمى التطرف، والبلاد العربية بلاد خصبة لمثل هذه الافكار!*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> سمعت  بالامس مذيعة ابسط ما يقال عنها عبيطة على قناة القاهرة والناس
> الهانم بتقول ان الفيديوهات اللى منشورة على اليوتيوب والنت عموما  دى محدش عارف امتا اتصورت وفى اى دولة ..
> ومن الممكن داعش تكون بتنشر الفيديوهات دى عن قصد لرعب الناس وتضخيم من امكانيتها القتالية و صورتها
> وبالتالى فمفترض يكون التصوير ده قديم وفى اى دولة مش العراق
> الاعلام بيلم واى واحدة ليها معارف لاصحاب القنوات الفضائية يتعملها برنامج !






*لا اعتقد ذلك! فهناك شهود لكل شيء يحدث، قد يكون هناك بعض الامور المبالغ بها، وهذا لاغراض اعلامية للتنظيمات الارهابية، لكن الواقع لا يمكن تغافله وخاصة ان هناك اعداد كبيرة هاجرت من مناطقها!*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يونيو 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هذا الكلام غير دقيق يا استاذ.. دول الخليج ماتدعمهم ..
> والسعوديه حملت المسؤليه جميع الاطرف وهي على
> حق عندما تلوم الجميع
> لان الجميع اخطآ.. لكن الطائفيه البغضيه هي اللي تزين لكل طرف
> ...




*صدقتي يا هيفاء! فقد سلموها للشيطان - الطائفية في العراق سوف لن تنتهي خاصة بعد هذه الاحداث، لا يوجد طرف افضل من طرف اخر، الجميع مذنب، والجميع يتحمل المسؤولية، والجميع مُسلمين!*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يونيو 2014)

*



*

* موقع قناة البغدادية /افاد مواطنون في مدينة الموصل، الثلاثاء، ان تنظيم داعش الارهابي بدأ بتنفيذ حملة لهدم المزارات الدينية والاضرحة ومقابر المسيحيين.       *
*وقال يونان توما احد مواطني الموصل من المسيحيين ،ان قوة من عصابات داعش اقتحمت عددا من الكنائس وحطمت الصلبان وتمائيل السيدة العذراء والسيد المسيح ودمرت مكتباتها والاثار الموجودة فيها،بالاضافة الى الاعتداء على مقابر المسيحيين".*

*واضاف ،ان"ارهابيي داعش امرونا بعدم اقامة اية شعائر دينية وتنفيذ التجمعات لاتباع السيد المسيح.*
*
*
*من جانبه اكد السيد م.النعيمي من سكنة منطقة النبي يونس ،ان" عناصر داعش عاثت فسادا في مرقد النبي يونس(ع) وامرت بهدمه ومنع الزيارة اليه،كما ومنعت الزيارة لقبر النبي شيث(ع)  واشار الى ان" عصابات داعش تنوي هدم المراقد والمزارات في الموصل بعد ان اعلنت المدينة ولاية تابعة الى ما يسمى بالدولة الاسلامية" وكانت عصابات داعش قد سيطرت على مدينة الموصل الاسبوع الماضي بعد نزوح اكثر من 500 الف مواطن منها ،فيما تنفذ قوات الجيش بمساندة ابناء العشائر عمليات عسكرية بالتنسيق مع طيران الجيش لاستعادتها.*

**** تعليقي / لكي يُجملوا الوضع، فأن مرقد النبي يونس في الموصل هو عبارة عن كنيسة قديمة تحوي مرقد النبي "يونان" في نينوى تم تحويلها "قسراً" الى مسجد. وتدمير المرقد، هو تدمير لكنيسة قديمة قائمة....اما مرقد النبي شيث او "شيت" - فهو ايضاً مزار مسيحي - يهودي قديم ويضم قبر "أشعياء" النبي - وهو بأجماع الكثيرين على وجوده منذ مئات السنين! فلا شيء جديد - كلها كنائس ومعابد غير اسلامية! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يونيو 2014)

*



*
*
*
*واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)—قالت وزير الخارجية الأمريكية السابقة، هيلاري كلينتون أن الحكومة العراقية اقترفت خطأ بعدم مضيها في التوصل إلى اتفاقية مع واشنطن حول إبقاء جنود من الجيش الأمريكي على الأرض العراقية، وذلك على خلفية الأوضاع التي تشهدها البلاد من هجمات وسيطرة الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام "داعش" على عدد من المناطق.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يونيو 2014)

*نشرت نينا شيا مديرة معهد هدسون للحريات الدينية والمفوض السابق في لجنة الولايات المتحدة للحريات الدينية العالمية في صحيفة "ناشينال ريفيو" مقالا حول عمليات تظهير العراق من المسيحيين ننشرها مترجمة ادناه:

سقطت حكومة الموصل، ثاني أكبر مدينة في العراق، لتصبح بين يدَي دولة العراق والشام الاسلامية (داعش)، التي تسمى أيضاَ دولة العراق وسوريا الاسلامية. نتيجة لذلك أصاب مسيحيي الموصل الخوف والذعر، جنباً الى جنب مع العديد من الآخرين، وهم يفرون الآن بشكل جماعي الى الريف في سهل نينوى – وذلك وفقاَ لوكالة فيدس من الفاتيكان. كذلك أصبحت المنافذ الحدودية مع اقليم كردستان مُغلقة بسبب تكدس العدد الكبير من السيارات وحوالي 150 ألفاً من الهاربين.
لدى السكان بصورة عامة والمجتمع المسيحي بشكل خاص مخاوف كبيرة بسبب قسوة داعش (التي تمثل فرع من تنظيم القاعدة) التي تتمثل بقطع الرؤوس والصلب وغيرها من الفظائع ضد المسيحيين، وكل من يختلف مع هذه الدولة ولايؤيدها في رؤيتها لدولة الخلِافة، فقد نفذت العديد من هذه الأعمال الفظيعة خلال بداية هذا العام في سوريا.
يمكن أن يتذكر القراء، في شهر شباط عمِل المتشددين من هذه الجماعة المتمردة في مدينة الرِقة الواقعة في شمال سوريا على إجبار الرؤساء المسيحيين في المدينة على توقيع "عقد الذمي" الذي يرجع الى القرن السابع الميلادي. وتتضمن الوثيقة التي وضعتها داعش على شروط معينة تحرم المسيحيين من الحقوق المدنية الأساسية، مثل المساواة والحرية الدينية، وتُرغمهم على دفع المال مقابل حماية حياتهم والحفاظ على هويتهم المسيحية.
هرب العديد من سكنة نينوى يوم الثلاثاء الى المنطقة التي يُسيطر عليها الأكراد في شمال العراق. ومنذ عام 2003 تُعاني الطائفة المسيحية في العراق من الإضطهاد الديني الشديد نتيجة للصراع الدائر مما سبب تقلصها وانكماشها بما يزيد عن 50%. وأصبحت الموصل، التي هي موقع نينوى القديمة التي سكنها الآشوريين وأعتنقوا المسيحية في القرن الأول الميلادي، أصبحت موطن الكثير من المسيحيين الذين بقوا على ديانتهم المسيحية. وتعتبر الموصل بالنسبة للمسيحيين الملاذ الأخير لهم داخل العراق. وأصبحت الموصل  وسهل نينوى المحيط بها في السنوات الأخيرة موطن العديد من المسيحيين الذين طُرِدوا من بغداد والبصرة. وتخدم جامعة الموصل والمستشفيات الجيدة في المدينة وأسواقها الكبيرة البلدات والقرى المسيحية في سهل نينوى. وسهل نينوى في حد ذاته الآن عرضة للخطر الشديد من الهجمات الجهادية المباشرة وإمكانية عزله عن المدينة الأساسية.

وفي مرة من المرات هرب بعض المسيحيين من الموصل الى سوريا، لكن أمامهم الآن القليل من الأختيارات، والأبعد من ذلك ستتخلى هذه الطائفة عن المنطقة بكاملها وتنضم الى المهاجرين في مشيكان وكاليفورنيا والسويد وغيرها من بلاد الغرب. ويُمثل سقوط الموصل ضربة خطيرة للدولة العراقية وآثارها ستكون مدمرة للمجتمع المسيحي في العراق. وداعش اليوم تسيطر على المنطقة المحيطة بكاتدرائية الموصل الكلدانية الكاثوليكية.

وأشار تقرير فيدس أن المطران أميل شمعون نونا ومطارنة الموصل الآخرين قد أطلقوا نداءً يوم الخميس يحث على إبقاء الكنائس والمساجد مفتوحة الأبواب للصلاة من أجل السلام. إن جهودهم في مواجهة هذه الأخطار مُفجعة جداً. وبطبيعة الحال سوف لن يسمع رجال داعش لذلك لأنهم ليسوا رجال سلام لكنهم يقتلون رجال السلام، تماماً كما فعلوا مع الأب باولو دالوليو في مدينة الرقة العام الماضي. لذلك يتوجب على هؤلاء الأساقفة ورعيتهم تحميل سياراتهم والتوجه دون تأخير الى المنطقة الكردية.

لقد تعهد رئيس الوزراء المالكي بأن الجيش العراقي سيستعيد السيطرة، ولكن ذلك قد يستغرق وقتاً طويلاً. تُسيطر داعش حالياً ومنذ الأشهر الست الماضية على أجزاء من الرمادي ( عاصمة اقليم الأنبار) ومعظم مدينة الفلوجة. وحين يتمكن الجيش في نهاية المطاف من السيطرة على الموصل سيكون ذلك متأخر جداً بالنسبة للمسيحيين، إذ حالما يهرب مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط الى الغرب فإنهم لايعودون، بمعنى آخريدخل التطهير الديني للمسيحيين من العراق دوره النهائي من اللعبة.

إن ذلك تطوّر عميق وخطير للكنيسة المسيحية التي مضى عليها ألفي عام من الوجود في المنطقة، ولكن ذلك سيكون له آثار على الأمن القومي على المدى الطويل بالنسبة للغرب. لقد فشلت القيادات السياسية الأميريكية حتى الآن في التمييز بين التطهير الديني والسياقات المحيطة بالإرهاب والصراع، وتغفل هذه القيادات حقيقة أن التعددية الدينية والتنوع هما من بين الضحايا اليوم. وكما ندبَ أحد أساقفة الكلدان، فذلك مُحزن للغاية وخطير جداً بالنسبة للكنيسة وللعراق، وحتى بالنسبة للمسلمين لأنه سيكون نهاية لتجربة قديمة وطويلة من التعايش معاً.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يونيو 2014)

*عاجـــــــــل: منزل مواطن مسيحي يتحول لمقر مسلحي داعش في الموصل

عنكاوا كوم / يونس ذنون

اتخذت عناصر الدولة الاسلامية في العراق و الشام - داعش  منزلا يعود لعائلة مسيحية مقرا لها في مدينة الموصل.*
*
وذكرت مصادر موقعنا ان المسلحين اتخذوا منزل المواطن منعم عبو اليسي في حي الزراعي بالجانب الايسر من مدينة الموصل مقرا لهم  ورفعوا عليه علم الدولة الاسلامية

 هذا وكان مسلحو تنظيم "داعش" فرضوا سيطرتهم على مدينة الموصل، التي تعد ثاني أكبر مدينة بعد العاصمة بغداد. *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*بغداد – الشرقية 17 يونيو: ذكرت وكالة فرانس برس بان نحو 5000 ايراني تطوعوا للقتال  في العراق والدفاع عن الاماكن المقدسة فيه امام تقدم الجماعات المسلحة في مناطق  شمال العراقونقلت فرانس برس عن موقع ايراني محافظ يدعى ” تبناك نيوز ” ان النداء  وجهته منظمة المقر العام الشعبي للمدافعين عن المقامات الشيعية ذكرت بانه تم فتح  باب التطوع والتسجيل للراغبين على موقع حريم شيعة دوت اورغ وكتب الموقع انه سيتم  تنظيم المسجلين في وحدات خاصة وفي حال اعطى المرشد الاعلى علي خامنئي الامر فانهم  سيتجهون الى العراق للدفاع عن الاماكن المقدسة.*
*
*
**** تعليقي / أهلا وسهلاً - وسحقا للحكومة العراقية! *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يونيو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *صدقتي يا هيفاء! فقد سلموها للشيطان - الطائفية في العراق سوف لن تنتهي خاصة بعد هذه الاحداث، لا يوجد طرف افضل من طرف اخر، الجميع مذنب، والجميع يتحمل المسؤولية، والجميع مُسلمين!*



هي بدات من زمان من ايام الغزو وانتهت الحين بهذا الشكل
وكمان المالكي والمتعصبين له والشيعه سلموها للشيطان
ما هو لولا الظلم والاقصاء والاستعلاء على السنه اللي
وجودهم في العراق اساسي لما تحالفو مع داعش
هو كان فاكر ان هيستمر في الحكم الطائفي ويسكتو له؟
ما هما خسرانين .. خسرانين في كل الاحوال 
بداعش او بدون داعش


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (18 يونيو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *لا اعرف ما هو هذا الاله الذي بأسمه يتم كل هذا القتل وتُحمل بيارقه! اللهم رحمتك!*


 

*أنها ليست أنفلونزا الطيور ولا  جنون الدجاج *
*وليست كذلك جنون البقر*
*وليست جنون حيوان مع أعتزازنا الشديد للحيوان لما يقدمه للإنسان*
*أنه جنون الإنسان أبن الشرير ويرفع راية الشيطان السوداء بإسمه اللعين يقتل*
*أنتصر على المسكين الأعزل وهو يموت  مربوط ومطروح  على الأرض التي *
*ولد فيها وعاش وها هي أرضي يقول الشهيد أسقيها بدمي ودم أولادي    *
* هكذا وصلت الأعدامات في كل مكان حيف وحسرة  ياعراق*
*من قلت الخيل شدو على الكلاب سروج*
* حتى الكلاب صار لها صوت تكول برضى اهلها دخلوها.. *
*مع أعتذاري الشديد جداً للكلب الوفي .*​


----------



## soul & life (18 يونيو 2014)

يا ستار يارب ... ارجوك يارب تدخل بسرعة وأعينا
ارحم ولادك نجيهم من كل شر  ومؤامرات الشرير


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)—قال رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة بالجيش الأمريكي، الجنرال مارتن ديمبسي، الأربعاء، إن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية استلمت طلبا من الحكومة العراقية لدعمها بقوة جوية، وذلك في كلمة له أمام لجنة بالكونغرس الأمريكي.*

*من جهة أخرى كشفت مصادر لـCNN أن المحللين والخبراء بالجيش الأمريكي يقومون بمراجعة لقائمة أهداف تابعة للدولة الإسلامية بالعراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش،" على الأراضي العراقية.*


***** تعليقي / أهلا وسهلا بكم في ولايتكم رقم 51 - العراق! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*استعادة قضاء تلعفر

* أعلن قاسم عطا الناطق باسم القائد العام للقوات المسلحة الفريق سيطرة القوات الأمنية على جميع مناطق قضاء تلعفر غرب الموصل وتحرير منطقة البحيرات شمالي بابل بالكامل.

وحذر عطا، في مؤتمر صحفي عقده الأربعاء، من الإشاعات التي يروجها المسلحون، مؤكدا أن القوات الأمنية أحبطت محاولة تنظيم داعش السيطرة على مصفى بيجي، مشيرا إلى أن العملية أسفرت عن مقتل 40 مسلحا وتدمير عدد من عجلاتهم.

وأضاف عطا أن القوات الأمنية تمكنت أيضا من تطهير بعض مناطق ناحية العظيم في ديالى.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 يونيو 2014)

*وزير خارجية العراق (لا أستقرار للخليج بدون أستقرار العراق)*

[YOUTUBE]Uwc7YB8pr68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 يونيو 2014)

*رئيس المجلس الاسلامي الاعلى، عمار الحكيم، يزور احدى مراكز التطوع الشعبي في العراق لمقاتلة داعش.*

*هذا هو رد الفعل الطبيعي للجانب السُني، فبالمقابل، الشيعة ينتفضون لمواجهة هذا المد او الاعتداء او سمها ما شئت!*


[YOUTUBE]Mh8_xay56QU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## peace_86 (19 يونيو 2014)

*الاستاذ العزيز فادي ..
أين هو الحضور المسيحي السياسي في العراق؟*


----------



## I am with you (19 يونيو 2014)

أصبح من الصعب أن ارى انسان يساعد انسان 
واليوم ما أكثر الناس الذين يساعدون الشيطان


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)

دبي – الحدث


قال المتحدث باسم قوات نوري المالكي، قاسم عطا، في مؤتمر صحافي، الخميس، إن تنظيم داعش مازال داخل الموصل العراقية، بينما سيطرت قوات المالكي على محافظة بيجي بشكل كامل، بالإضافة إلى بلد وسامراء والضلوعية.

وأضاف عطا أن "قوات المالكي لديها مصادر استخباراتية تعمل معها داخل التنظيم وخارجه"، موضحاً أن مراقبة هذه العناصر لتحركات التنظيم كشفت أن عناصر داعش يحاولون التخفي عن قوات الجيش والهرب من خلال ارتدائهم أزياء نسائية، ما يعني أنهم بدأوا يضعفون.

وحول الهجمات الجوية التي قام بها جيش المالكي على مناطق عدة لتنظيم داعش، أفاد المتحدث: "قمنا بضربات جوية في أكثر من موقع مختص لداعش، وتضمنت هذه الهجمات قصفاً جوياً على سيارات كانت تنقل عناصر التنظيم".

وكان الناطق باسم قوات المالكي صرّح بأن القوات المسلحة تمتلك إمكانيات عالية، الأمر الذي دعا آلافاً إلى التطوع في الجيش والشرطة، مضيفاً أن "المتطوعين سيمتلكون نفس الصلاحيات والميزات التي يمتلكها أفراد القوات المسلحة دون أي تفريق بينهم".​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 يونيو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *الاستاذ العزيز فادي ..
> أين هو الحضور المسيحي السياسي في العراق؟*




*الاحزاب المسيحية غير متواجدة على الساحة العراقية - فالاحزاب المسيحية قليلة ولا تأثير لها، وهي مندمجة في الكُتل الكبيرة. كالاكراد في الشمال، والكُتل الشيعية في بغداد والجنوب. ما يصدر عنهم مجرد تصريحات واستنكارات. الكنيسة لها تأثير اكبر من الاحزاب المسيحية، لكن الكنيسة تنأى بنفسها عن التدخل في السياسة وهمها الوحيد هو الحفاظ على الوجود المسيحي الذي يتناقص بشكل كبير.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN)- في يناير/ كانون الثاني 2004، أي بعد أقل من عام من إطاحة الرئيس العراقي الراحل، صدام حسين، كان مرقد "الإمام العسكري" مزاراً لمئات الآلاف من الشيعة الإيرانيين، الذين يفدون عليه فرادى وجماعات راجلين وعلى متن حافلات وسيارات وقوافل، حتى أنهم غيّروا من مشهد مدينة "سامراء"، التي لا تبعد عن العاصمة بغداد سوى 80 ميلاً.*

*كان ذلك رمزاً قوياً على النظام الجديد في العراق، وعلى انبثاق هلال شيعي كانت طلائعه قد بدأت في الظهور مع الثورة الإيرانية عام 1979، وظهور حزب الله اللبناني بداية ثمانينيات القرن الماضي.*

*وبهذا الشأن، كتب الخبير الإيراني الأمريكي في الشرق الأوسط والعالم الإسلامي، فالي نصر، إنّ "مئات الآلاف من الزوار الشيعة القادمين من دول تمتد من لبنان حتى باكستان، دخلوا النجف ومدناً عراقية مقدسة، مما أدى إلى شبكة واسعة متعددة الجنسيات من الندوات والمؤتمرات والمساجد والأئمة تربط العراق بكل التجمعات الشيعية وأبرزها إيران."*

*وحذّر نصر وقتها من تداعيات ذلك، لاسيما إذا تم التركيز فقط على تلبية مطالب الشيعة، دون الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الغضب السني، ليس في العراق وحده، وإنما في جميع أرجاء المنطقة.*
*لكن ما حدث هو العكس، حيث شكل المشهد الجديد تربة خصبة لولادة تنظيم "داعش"، ويقول رئيس مجموعة "أوراسيا" يان بيرمر: "على الأرجح، ستتغير الحدود مع تزايد سفك الدماء.. ربما ستستمر الحدود الحالية، لكن من المحتمل أيضاً أن تسبب في حرب دولية في المنطقة، وهذا هو الجزء الأخير من المحصلة التي تجعل من العراق أمراً مهماً جداً ."*

*ونجح تنظيم "داعش"، عبر حملة دعائية وحشية، وصفت مئات من قوات الأمن العراقية بكونهم "عبيد المالكي"، فيما "نحن جند الله" - وفق شريط فيديو - في إثارة الغضب، وبات من الواضح أنّ التنظيم مصمم على جلب حرب دينية إلى المنطقة، لاسيما بإعلانه سامراء هدفاً، وهي أيضاً مسقط رأس زعيم "داعش"، أبوبكر البغدادي.*

*وتأكيداً على أهميتها، زار رئيس الوزراء، نوري المالكي - وهو شيعي - المدينة الأسبوع الماضي، كما دعا أحد أكبر المرجعيات الشيعية، علي السيستاني، إلى ضرورة الدفاع عن المراقد والمزارات والرموز الشيعية، حيث "يتعين على المواطنين القادرين على حمل السلاح وقتال الإرهابيين، أن يتطوعوا وينضموا لقوات الأمن، لتحقيق هذا الهدف المقدس."*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 يونيو 2014)

*السومرية نيوز/ بغداد *

*أعلن قائد عمليات سامراء، الخميس، عن مقتل مسؤول تنظيمات "داعش" في تكريت مركز محافظة صلاح الدين. *

*وقال الفريق الركن صباح الفتلاوي، في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن " القوات الامنية تمكنت، مساء اليوم، من قتل مسؤول تنظيمات داعش الارهابي في تكريت المدعو ابو خبيب الجزائري، في بيجي، شمال تكريت". * 

*وكان الفتلاوي قد اعلن، مساء اليوم، عن مقتل القائد الاول لتنظيم "داعش" في محافظة صلاح الدين، مشيرا إلى أن القتيل سعودي الجنسية. *

**** تعليقي / سعودي؟ وجزائري؟ على ماذا تنوي الانظمة العربية الفاسدة عقلياً وخُلقياً! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 يونيو 2014)

*العراقيون يتوجهون بالالاف للتطوع ولمقاتلة داعش ومن يقف ورائها!*


[YOUTUBE]aeOpGxuuD-U#t=62[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يونيو 2014)

*



*
*تدور معارك طاحنة بين قوات الحكومة العراقية والمسلحين الذين يقودهم تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق وبلاد الشام المعروف اختصارا باسم "داعش" حول مصفاة بيجي النفطية، ومطار تلعفر، شمالي البلاد.*

*ويحاصر المسلحون مصفاة بيجي - وهي أكبر مصفاة للنفط في العراق - ويقولون إنهم يسيطرون على أغلب أجزاء مطار تلعفر.*


----------



## grges monir (21 يونيو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بضعة الالاف من الارهابين لا يستطيع جيش دولة مهما بلغ حجم ضعفة ان يوقفها
اعتقد ان الموضوع ليس صراع مسلح وانما ايدلوجية


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*قال البنتاغون الجمعة إن إيران قد أرسلت "أعداد قليلة" من عناصرها الإستخبارية إلى العراق لدعم الحكومة التي يقودها رئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري المالكي في بغداد، ولكن ليس ثمة أي علامات على نشر وحدات عسكرية إيرانية كبيرة في العراق.*

*وجاءت هذه التصريحات على لسان الأدميرال الأمريكي جون كيربي المتحدث باسم البنتاغون لتقدم أول تأكيد علني من الحكومة الأمريكية على عبور عناصر إيرانية الحدود إلى العراق، الذي تواجه حكومته تمردا واسع النطاق وتقدم مسلحين متشددين في بعض المناطق في شمال ووسط العراق.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> بضعة الالاف من الارهابين لا يستطيع جيش دولة مهما بلغ حجم ضعفة ان يوقفها
> اعتقد ان الموضوع ليس صراع مسلح وانما ايدلوجية



*حرب الشوارع والأحتماء بالمدنيين هما مشكلة الجيوش النظامية ..... فى فيتنام انهزم الأمريكان بكل تفوقهم العسكرى فى حرب الشوارع التى نفذها الفيتناميين ...*


----------



## grges monir (21 يونيو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حرب الشوارع والأحتماء بالمدنيين هما مشكلة الجيوش النظامية ..... فى فيتنام انهزم الأمريكان بكل تفوقهم العسكرى فى حرب الشوارع التى نفذها الفيتناميين ...*


الهزيمة التى منيت بها امريكا فى فيتنام هى خسارة اعداد كبيرة لم تكن  فى حسابات جنرالات الجيش  وفى المقابل خسر الفتيناميون اضعاف ما خسرة الاميريكين
لم تكن خسارة حرب بقدر ما هى خسارة  ابنائها


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*بغداد، العراق (CNN)—قال فرحان فليحان، رئيس قضائي محلي بالقائم، السبت، إن الدولة الإسلامية بالعراق والشام او ما يُعرف بـ"داعش" يسيطر على هذه المدينة الحدودية مع سوريا، مؤكدا في تصريح لـCNN أن مقاتلي داعش يدخلون بحرية من الجانب السوري.*

*من جهته قال فرحان السامر، العقيد بالجيش العراقي لـCNN إن القوات العراقية انسحبت من هذا الصباح بعد اشتباكات مع داعش، لافتا إلى أن الحدود العراقية السورية مفتوحة الآن.*
*وبين السامر أن مناطق الروة والقائم وعانة الحدودية مع سوريا هي الآن بقبضة داعش.*
*أما رامي عبدالرحمن من المرصد السوري لحقوق الانسان فقال لـCNN إن المناطق السورية المقابلة لمدينة القائم الحدودية بين العراق وسوريا خاضعة لسيطرة جبهة النصرة والكتائب الإسلامية المقاتلة الأخرى، مؤكدا على حدح تعبيره أن داعش لا تسيطر على المناطق السورية المقابلة للقائم.*


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2014)

داعش الارهاب تحطم تمثال امنا مريم في كنيسة الطاهرة في الموصل













​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يونيو 2014)

*خطباء جوامع يباركون لداعش سيطرتها على الموصل و يدعوها لطرد المسيحيين  والمكونات الاخرى من المدينة *

*عنكاوا كوم/ الموصل/ يونس ذنون

قالت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في الموصل بأن عددا  من خطباء الجوامع في الجانبين الايمن و الايسر من مدينة الموصل يوم امس الجمعة باركت ما قامت به المجاميع المسلحة التابعة للدولة الاسلامية في العراق و سوريا – داعش من احتلال المدينة. و اضافت المصادر بان الخطباء طالبوا داعش  بتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية وطرد "الكفرة و النصارى و المكونات الاخرى من المدينة"*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يونيو 2014)

*




*

*نظم آلاف المقاتلين الموالين للزعيم الشيعي مقتدى الصدر، استعراضات عسكرية في المناطق الخاضعة لنفوذهم في العراق؛ منها بغداد، تلبيةً لندائه.*

*وتناقل ناشطون على الإنترنت، السبت (21 يونيو 2014)، مقطع فيديو يظهر جانبًا من الاستعراض العسكري الذي نظمته سرايا السلام التابعة لجيش المهدي في مدينة الصدر.*

*وأكد المقاتلون استعدادهم لمقاتلة الجهاديين السنة من ثوار العشائر ومقاتلي الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام "داعش" الذين باتوا يسيطرون على مناطق واسعة شمال البلاد، والدفاع عن "المقدسات" في كربلاء والنجف.*

*ويظهر الفيديو المصور في مدينة الصدر ذات الغالبية الشيعية شرق بغداد، عددًا من الشاحنات تحمل على متنها قاذفات صواريخ والآلاف من المقتلين الذين ارتدى بعضهم ملابس عسكرية، فيما ارتدى الباقون ملابس سوداء، حاملين رشاشات وقاذفات "آر بي جي". ونفذ المقاتلون الموالون للصدر استعراضات مسلحة مماثلة في عدة مدن عراقية أخرى، منها النجف والبصرة والكوت.*

*في سياق ذي صلة، أكدت مصادر أمنية عراقية على الحدود أن مسلحين وعناصر من "داعش" سيطروا ليلاً على موقع القائم الحدودي مع سوريا الليلة الماضية، ليحققوا بذلك انتصارًا استراتيجيًّا يتيح لهم نقل أسلحة ثقيلة بين مناطق يسيطرون عليها في البلدي، حسب "العربية نت".*

*يُذكر أن مقاتلي العشائر ومجموعات من تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام "داعش" يسيطرون منذ أكثر من عشرة أيام على مناطق واسعة في شمال العراق؛ مننها مدن رئيسية، مثل الموصل وتكريت وصلاح الدين.*

*وأعلن تنظيم "داعش" مؤخرًا عن نيته الزحف نحو بغداد ومحافظتي كربلاء والنجف اللتين تضمان مراقد شيعية؛ ما دفع علماء الشيعة إلى إعلان التعبئة العامة و"الجهاد" ضدهم.*

*وكان مقتدى الصدر اقترح الأسبوع الماضي تشكيل وحدات أمنية بالتنسيق مع الحكومة العراقية تحت مسمى "سرايا السلام" تعمل على حماية المقدسات الإسلامية والمسيحية من هذه "القوى الظلامية".*

*وجاء اقتراح الصدر قبل أن يدعو المرجع الشيعي الأعلى آية الله العظمى السيد علي السيستاني العراقيين إلى حمل السلاح ومقاتلة الجهاديين.*

****** تعليقي / السُنة هم الخاسرون ان لم يطردوا الدواعش ومن يقف ورائهم، فالشيعة أغلبية وسوف يحولون المناطق السنية الى مناطق مهمشة اكثر مما هي عليه الان*




[YOUTUBE]R4px0vJ2D_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (21 يونيو 2014)

الفكر الشيعى افضل كثيرا من الفكر السنى كما ارى
وجهة نظر شخصية


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2014)

*مسلحوا داعش يقومون يتحطيم تمثال مريم العذراء من امام كنيسة الطاهرة للكلدان في الموصل*

عنكاوا كوم / الموصل/ يونس ذنون

افادت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في الموصل بان مسلحوا داعش الذين يسيطرون على المدينة منذ عدة ايام قاموا بانزال وتحطيم تمثال مريم العذراء من امام كنيسة الطاهرة للكلدان الكاثوليك (الدير الاعلى) في حي الشفاء بالجانب الايمن من مدينة الموصل.

واضافت المصادر انه يقع بالقرب من هذه الكنيسة جامع الامام محسن الذي اصبح عند الدولة الاسلامية في العراق و سوريا - داعش مركزا لاستقبال التائبين .
وتطلق داعش مصطلح التائبين على الاطباء و المحاميين ورجال الشرطة والجيش وأخرين الذين يتعهدون بعدم التعاون مع السلطة المركزية و عدم رفع السلام بوجه داعش.























​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> الفكر الشيعى افضل كثيرا من الفكر السنى كما ارى
> وجهة نظر شخصية


 

*الافضلية ليست في المعتقد، الافضلية هي في التعامل مع الاخرين، والشيعة أقل بطشاً من التكفيريين!*


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2014)

ثراء مقاتلي داعش يزداد.. عشرات الملايين ثروة التنظيم



​دبي - بديع يونس
من المتعارف عليه أنّ الحروب مُكلفة للذين ينخرطون فيها، إلا أنها ليست كذلك بالنسبة إلى داعش الذي يزداد ثراءً خلال المعارك.
وتتحدث الصحافة الغربية اليوم عن عشرات ملايين الدولارات هي ثروة هذا التنظيم.
"مقاتلو داعش يزدادون ثراءً كلما تقدموا ميدانيا"، هذا ما جاء في عنوان المقال الذي نشرته نيويورك تايمز.
وهذه المسـألة تفتح الباب أمام قضية تمويل داعش، الذي يتمتّع بقدرة تنظيمية عالية وانضباط ملحوظ.




وبشأن أساليب التمويل يتّكل التنظيم على وضع اليد على الثروات في المدن التي يسيطرون عليها، بالإضافة لمصرف الموصل المركزي، ومصارف أخرى في نينوى أتاهم بـأموال هائلة، وفي القلمون في سوريا تمكن التنظيم من تهريب قطع أثرية تعود الى أكثر من 8000 سنة وتقدّر بملايين الدولارات.
ومنذ 2012 سيطر التنظيم على آبار النفط في سوريا، وباع بعض نفطها إلى النظام السوري في دمشق بحسب الغارديان.
عدا عن الأعمال الإجرامية الأخرى "ابتزاز، سرقة، خطف مقابل فدية مالية".




من هنا، فإن هذه القضية تحضُر اليوم في معظم التصريحات الأممية وآخرها لـبان كي مون حين أشار الى ضرورة القضاء على أي تمويل او دعم لـ"داعش".
وعلى عكس بعض الحركات المتطرفة لا يعاني داعش من مشاكل مالية تعيق حصوله على السلاح والعتاد وتجنيد المتطرفين، فيما استبدل الأساليب التقليدية باتكائه المحترف على استخدام التكنولوجيا ووسائل التواصل الاجتماعي.
​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)

دبي - قناة العربية
داعش" يسيطر على معبر طريبيل الحدودي مع الأردن

أكدت قوات المالكي سيطرة تنظيم "داعش" على معبر طريبيل الحدودي مع الأردن والوليد مع سوريا.

وفي وقت سابق اليوم، أعلن المتحدث باسم مكتب القائد العام للقوات المسلحة العراقية، الفريق قاسم عطا، أن القوات الحكومية انسحبت من مدن في محافظة الأنبار غرب البلاد، في إجراء "تكتيكي"، يهدف إلى "حشد الإمكانيات".

وانضمت القائم وراوة وعانة إلى نينوى والموصل مع اعلان تنظيم داعش والمسلحين سيطرتهم عليها، في حين أكدت حكومة المالكي خبر الانسحاب عازية إياه إلى إجراء تكتيكي بهدف تنظيم الصفوف ورصها، بانتظار وصول الدعم.​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)

داعش تقتل اربع مسيحيات في الموصل لعدم ارتداء الحجاب

اكد عضو تجمع عشائر الموصل علي بيات ، اليوم، استشهاد اربع مسيحيات على يد عصابات داعش الاجرامية في الموصل​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 يونيو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> داعش تقتل اربع مسيحيات في الموصل لعدم ارتداء الحجاب​
> 
> اكد عضو تجمع عشائر الموصل علي بيات ، اليوم، استشهاد اربع مسيحيات على يد عصابات داعش الاجرامية في الموصل​


 

*الحجاب وصمة عار على رؤوس المسيحييات - فأذا قُتلنّ او أهنّ لهذا الشيء، فهذا وسام شرف وتاج على رؤوس المسيحيات! *


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)

الله يرحمهم وصبراهلهم كلها واكعة براس المسيحين 
الله يكون وياهم​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN)— قال عضو لجنة الأمن والدفاع النيابية بالعراق، عباس البياتي، الأحد، إن مواقع تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية بالعراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش،" بالموصل سيتم قصفها بواسطة طائرات أمريكية بدون طيار.*

ونقل تلفزيون العراقية الرسمي على لسان البياتي مقوله: "الوجبة الأولى من المستشارين العسكريين الأمريكيين التي وصلت الى بغداد مؤخرا، ستساعد الجيش على تحديد مواقع وأوكار تنظيم داعش في الموصل.. تلك الأهداف ستقصف بطائرات أمريكية بدون طيار تنطلق من قواعد الجيش الأمريكي القريبة من العراق في الخليج العربي وأوروبا."

من جهتها قالت داعش على صفحة يستخدمها لتمرير بياناته ومعلومات عن عملياته بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي، تويتر:: "إلى الحكام.. أي منكم يريد أن تزيل دولة الاسلام حكمه وتقطع رأسه فليسمح بالطائرات الأمريكية أن تقصف الدولة من بلده!"


*** *تعليقي/ داعش تهدد السعودية وقطر، التي منها يأتي التمويل واليها يعود! *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 يونيو 2014)

وينها صفحتهم على تويتر؟ ومن متى تويتر تسمح باكونتات ارهابيه؟
اي صحفي يكتب كلمتين وتمر من غير ما يتاكد منها.. عارفين موقف داعش من العالم كله
مش من الخليج بس من غير ما تصرح اصلا

سعوديه وقطر والخليج مش مع داعش او المالكي مش عدم
دعمهم للمالكي يعني بالضروره دعمهم لداعش!
وانت عراقي يا فادي وعارف كويس كم جبهه في الارض
بتحارب الماالكي مع انهم مختلفين في كل حاجه
 داعش اللي ماقدرت على بشار الاسد
تهدد مين؟ هي احتلت العراق بقوتها مثلا وبكثرة جنودها؟
ولا بسبب التسهيلات اللي قدم لها جزء من الشعب؟


وعفوا يعني 

مش المالكي اللي كل تصريحاته طائفيه ضد الخليج
وايران اللي حابين اووي الخليج وميتين في دبابينا

داعش وايران والمالكي وشلته
موقفهم واحد من الخليج وان اختلفت الاسباب


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> الفكر الشيعى افضل كثيرا من الفكر السنى كما ارى
> وجهة نظر شخصية







ازاي يعني؟  هل اللي يحصل  في العراق
له علاقه او صله بالتفكير يا استاذ؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 يونيو 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وينها صفحتهم على تويتر؟ ومن متى تويتر تسمح باكونتات ارهابيه؟
> اي صحفي يكتب كلمتين وتمر من غير ما يتاكد منها.. عارفين موقف داعش من العالم كله
> مش من الخليج بس من غير ما تصرح اصلا






*هي نفس صفحتهم الي يطلعون فيها صورهم وهم يذبحون بالبشر ويعدموهم جماعي ويحرقوهم وهم عايشين...هي نفس صفحتهم الي ينشرون فيها زبالاتهم الي يندى لها الجبين، وعليه، عيب علينا حتى نتسمى عرب ونتسمى بأي اسم ثاني غير اوباش ووحوش ومتخلفين! لكن مع الاسف، يستعملون وسائل الاعلام مال كفرة وينشرون فيها مخازيهم ورذائلهم.*
*
*
(سعوديه وقطر والخليج مش مع داعش او المالكي مش عدم
 دعمهم للمالكي يعني بالضروره دعمهم لداعش!
وانت عراقي يا فادي وعارف كويس كم جبهه في الارض
 بتحارب الماالكي مع انهم مختلفين في كل حاجه
 داعش اللي ماقدرت على بشار الاسد
 تهدد مين؟ هي احتلت العراق بقوتها مثلا وبكثرة جنودها؟
 ولا بسبب التسهيلات اللي قدم لها جزء من الشعب؟)


*يا هيفاء، نصف المقاتلين الي مع داعش سعوديين، وفيهم الافغاني والشيشاني، وفيهم الاوروبي "من اصول عربية" - عندما نرى مواقف الدول الغربية تجاه الذي خرجوا عن طوع الحكومة والتحقوا بمثل هكذا زٌمر ضالة، يبدأون تحقيقاً فورياً وينشرون اسمائهم على الانتربول ويتم تسقيط جوازاتهم ويعرفون من هم وبالتفاصيل....لما نجي نشوف الدول العربية، والسعودية نموذج، عندما يُقتل "داعشي" في العراق او سوريا، يتم نصب مآتم له في السعودية، وياتي العشير ليقدم العزاء، وامام مرأى ومسمع الحكومة، واذا تريدين اعطيك فيديوهات واسماء وحتى عناوين!!*
*
*
*انا لست مع تبرئة المالكي من كل ما يحدث، والمالكي لا اجماع جماهيري عليه وهو يبحث عن ولاية ثالثة، لكن، نحن نتحدث عن سياسة ينتهجها اوباش تتمركز في التالي: سرقة الاموال من البنوك، هتك العرض واغتصاب النساء، مقاتلة المخالف وذبحه واعدامه، نشر كل انواع الرعب بأشكاله التي لم تكن حتى موجودة في القرون الوسطى وايام البرابرة، تحطيم التماثيل الاثرية منها والحديثة، هتك وتخريب التماثيل التي تمس المعتقدات الاخرى وان كان التمثال دون أي قيمة مادية ما عدا قيمته الروحية. مع كل هذا ونأتي لنرى السعودي يقوم بهذا الشيء، والقطري، وغيرهم، وها هم منتشرين أما جثثاً واشلاء على ارض العراق، ام وحوشاً  اوباش على شاشات التلفزة! على الاقل، لم نرى شيعياً يقوم بمثل هكذا افعال لا في الموصل ولا في غير الموصل!*
*
*
*اي نعم نحن نلوم شعبنا، نلوم أهلنا الذين سهلوا لا بل حتى مولوا من يقوم بهذه الاعمال! لكن عندما نسأل عن المحرك والدافع، تجدينهم بدون اجابة سوى حبهم للتخريب وللتدمير! وعندما تريدين البديل منهم، يأتوك بمحاكم شرعية أسلامية!! هل هذا ما نريده في القرن الـ 22؟؟!! لا بالله اخلي ايران ومن مع ايران والامريكان يدخلون ويقصفون ويدمرون العراق كله ولا انهان امام اي واحدة من هذه المحاكم! - مع احترامي لك! *
*
*
((وعفوا يعني 

 مش المالكي اللي كل تصريحاته طائفيه ضد الخليج
 وايران اللي حابين اووي الخليج وميتين في دبابينا

 داعش وايران والمالكي وشلته
 موقفهم واحد من الخليج وان اختلفت الاسباب))


*يا عزيزتي، الخليج نحن لا نتحدث عنه بشعوبه الطيبة البسيطة! نحن نتحدث عن حكومات وعن فئات ضالة تعمل "بمباركة" الحكومات! هذا ما نتحدث عنه.....والان، عندما يقوم السعودي بالهروب من العراق بعد ان تأتي القوات الامريكية، والـ مليونين شيعي سيزحفون بأتجاهات العراق الاربع! اين سيتوجه هذا السعودي؟! او الخليجي!! او اي من كان؟ سيتوجه لعشيرته التي مع الحكومة والتي ستحتضن هذا الشخص على انه مجاهد وبطل! ويداه الملطخة بالدماء وافكاره المتسممة بالقتل والعنف، ستكون بداية مرحلة جديدة لتعليم الابناء وفلذات الاكباد....*


*صدقيني، دماء ابناء العراقيات التي بدفوها لازالت تهراق على ارض العراق، سوف لن تصمت دعواتهم ولا تضرعاتهم لله ان ينتقم ممن سفك تلك الدماء، وعندها سوف لن يُلام العراقي بعد اذا قطع كل وشائج الصداقة والاخوة مع من كان يعتبرهم يوماً جيران واصدقاء!! *


*تحياتي* 
*
*








*
*
*
*


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)

كيري: المالكي وافق على تشكيل حكومة جديدة
'بغداد - فرانس برس
قال وزير الخارجية الأميركي جون كيري، الاثنين، أثناء زيارته لبغداد إن المالكي أكد بقوة في المحادثات التزامه بموعد الأول من يوليو لتشكيل حكومة جديدة. وأضاف أنه لا توجد دولة بما في ذلك أميركا لها الحق في انتقاء زعماء العراق، "وهذا يرجع لشعب العراق".
وقال إن تنظيم "داعش" والمسلحين الذي شنّوا هجوماً واسعاً سيطروا خلاله على مناطق شاسعة شمال بغداد يشكلون "تهديداً وجودياً" على العراق.
وصرّح للصحافيين بعد يوم من الاجتماعات في بغداد: "هذه لحظة القرار بالنسبة لقادة العراق.. العراق يواجه تهديداً وجودياً، وعلى قادة العراق أن يواجهوا هذا التهديد".
ووعد جون كيري بأن الولايات المتحدة ستوفر الدعم "المكثف" للعراق لمساعدتها على مواجهة هجوم المسلحين الإسلاميين.
وقال إن "الدعم سيكون مكثفاً ومستمراً، وإذا ما اتخذ القادة العراقيون الخطوات الضرورية لتوحيد البلاد فإن هذا الدعم سيكون فعالاً".
من جانبه أكد رئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري المالكي، اليوم الاثنين، لوزير الخارجية الأميركي جون كيري، أن الهجوم الكاسح الذي يشنه مسلحون متطرفون في العراق يشكل خطراً على "السلم الإقليمي والعالمي"، داعياً "دول العالم، لاسيما دول المنطقة، إلى أخذ ذلك على محمل الجد".​*الثوار يصرّون على رحيل المالكي*

من جانبه أكد الشيخ علي الحاتم، أحد شيوخ عشائر الأنبار، أن الثورة ماضية في العراق حتى يتم تنحي المالكي وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ مؤقتة من شخصيات مستقلة، وطالب الحاتم بتأسيس عقد شراكة اجتماعي جديد يضمن حقوق كل العراقيين، وشدد على الابتعاد عن روح الانتقام ورفض الارهاب.
وفي لوكسبورغ ناقش وزراء خارجية الاتحاد الأوروبي في اجتماعهم اليوم التطورات العراقية وتأثيرها على دول المنطقة.. وعلى الدول الاوروبية إثر مشاركة عدد من مواطني هذه الدول في القتال الى جانب تنظيم داعش.
وقال وزير الخارجية البريطاني ويليام هيغ إن الوضع في العراق بات يشكل قلقاً للدول الأوروبية، مؤكداً تأييد بلاده لمضامين زيارة وزير الخارجية الاميركي إلى العراق.​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)

*خطباء جوامع يباركون لداعش سيطرتها على الموصل و يدعوها لطرد المسيحيين والمكونات الاخرى من المدينة *

عنكاوا كوم/ الموصل/ يونس ذنون

قالت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في الموصل بأن عددا من خطباء الجوامع في الجانبين الايمن و الايسر من مدينة الموصل يوم امس الجمعة باركت ما قامت به المجاميع المسلحة التابعة للدولة الاسلامية في العراق و سوريا – داعش من احتلال المدينة. و اضافت المصادر بان الخطباء طالبوا داعش بتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية وطرد "الكفرة و النصارى و المكونات الاخرى من المدينة"​


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ازاي يعني؟  هل اللي يحصل  في العراق
> له علاقه او صله بالتفكير يا استاذ؟


انا اقصد طريقتهم فى المعاملة ونظرتهم للاخر اكثر  انفتاحا من الفكر السنى
شوفتى حضرتك فيديو الشيخ وجدى غنيم اللى يعتبر من شيوخ السنة  فى مصر وتستضيفة قنوات المناهضة ل30 يونيو يقول اية على جيش مصر
اتمنى قريبا ان يحدث فى جيش مصر ما حدث فى العراق


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اتمنى قريبا ان يحدث فى جيش مصر ما حدث فى العراق



*ده كلامك ولا كلام وجدى غنيم .........؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!*


----------



## BITAR (24 يونيو 2014)

*متى نرحم من ارهاب الاسلام بكل مسمياته*​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)

العربية.نت
العراق.. مصفاة بيجي في قبضة المسلحين ومقتل 19 في قصف

أعلن ناطق باسم ثوار العشائر أن الثوار سيطروا بشكل تام على مصفاة بيجي النفطية في محافظة صلاح الدين، بعد أيام من حصارها والاشتباكات مع قوات المالكي المتحصنة داخل المجمع النفطي.

وأكدت مصادر لـ"العربية" أن قوات المالكي التي كانت تتحصن في المصفاة استسلمت بعد وساطة عشائرية بضمان توفير أمنها. وقد تم نشر فيديوهات على اليوتيوب تظهر احتفالات أهالي المدينة بدخول الثوار إلى المصفاة.

كما نشرت صور تظهر احتفالات في شوارع قضاء بيجي قيل إنها بمناسبة سقوط مجمع مصفاة بيجي النفطي بيد الثوار، وذلك بعد اشتباكات استمرت أياماً بينهم وبين قوة الحماية التابعة لجيش المالكي.

وإلى ذلك، قتل 19 شخصا على الأقل واصيب 17 بجروح في غارات جوية شنتها القوات العراقية فجر اليوم الثلاثاء على احياء في مدينة بيجي (200 كيلومتر شمال العراق) القريبة من اكبر مصافي البلاد، وفقا لمصادر مسؤولة.

وقال مسؤول محلي في بيجي ان "قصفا استهدف احياء متفرقة في مدينة بيجي ادى الى مقتل تسع نساء وعشرة اطفال".

وأضاف المسؤول ان "القصف كان يستهدف المسلحين الذين يختبئون في منازل بين الاحياء السكنية".

هذا وبعد سيطرة مسلحي العشائر على معبر القائم على الحدود السورية أحكموا السيطرة على معبر طريبيل على الحدود الأردنية، وتحدثت أنباء عن سير أعمال المعبر بشكل اعتيادي، فيما بقيت قوة من الشرطة المحلية في معبر الوليد- التنف على الحدود السورية وجميع تلك المعابر في محافظة الأنبار. أما معبر ربيعة في نينوى فهو بيد قوات البيشمركة الكردية.

وفي قضاء جديثة مازالت عشائر المنطقة تسيطر على مركز المدينة، فيما ينتشر المسلحون حولها بعد سيطرتهم على قاعدة البغدادي العسكرية في أعقاب انسحاب قوات المالكي إلى سد حديثة.

وفي جنوب قضاء سامراء اندلعت اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات المالكي ومسلحين في ناحية الاسحاقي، حيث توجهت قطعات عسكرية إلى المنطقة التي يسيطر عليها المسلحون، وأسفرت المواجهات عن سقوط عشرات القتلى والجرحى في صفوف المدنيين.

ووردت معلومات عن سقوط ناحية العلم بيد المسلحين بعد مفاوضات مع عشائر المنطقة. وفي محافظة ديالى التي يقطنها أكراد وتركمان وعرب سنة وشيعة، تشتد المعارك في مدينة المقدادية؛ حيث امتدت إلى مدينة بعقوبة مركز محافظة ديالى.​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)

عمان - رويترز
المعبر الرسمي بين العراق والأردن تحت سيطرة العشائر

أعلنت مصادر مخابرات عراقية وأردنية أن رجال عشائر عراقية سنية سيطروا على معبر حدودي بين العراق والأردن الليلة الماضية، بعد انسحاب الجيش العراقي من المنطقة عقب اشتباكات مع متشددين مسلحين.

يذكر أن معبر طريبيل هو المعبر الرسمي الوحيد بين العراق والأردن. وقال سائقو شاحنات عبروا الحدود إلى الأردن إن رجال عشائر سنية يحرسون نقاط تفتيش في أجزاء كبيرة من الطريق السريع الذي يربط بين بغداد وعمان. ويمثل المعبر شرياناً رئيسياً للسنة في محافظة الأنبار بغرب العراق. وكان رئيس الوزراء الشيعي نوري المالكي أغلقه عدة مرات في العامين الأخيرين عندما كان الجيش العراقي يشن حملات أمنية في المنطقة.

من جانبه، قال مسؤول أمني على اتصال بالجمارك العراقية وموظفين محليين إن الموظفين المسؤولين عن معبر طريبيل يديرونه استجابة لتعليمات مقاتلي عشائر سنية.

وفي نفس السياق، أكد شاهد عيان قادم من الحدود أن مسلحي العشائر السنية لم يدخلوا الموقع الحدودي برجالهم أو مركباتهم، لكنهم يحرسون نقاط تفتيش على مسافة نحو 35 كيلومتراً بالقرب من بلدة الرطبة التي تبعد 145 كيلومتراً شرقي الحدود مع الأردن.

إلى ذلك، قال زعيم عشائري سني عراقي في محافظة الأنبار شارك في السيطرة على المعبر الحدودي إن مجموعته ليس لها أي مصلحة في تعطيل التجارة مع الأردن. وأضاف قائلا "المعبر شريان حيوي لأهلنا في الأنبار الذين يحصلون على السلع والمواد الغذائية من الأردن، وليس لنا أي مصلحة في إخافة أحد بالتخلص من المسؤولين المحليين وإدارته بشكل مباشر".

في المقابل، أعلن الجيش الأردني في الأيام الأخيرة حالة التأهب على الحدود مع العراق البالغ طولها 180 كيلومترا للتصدي لأي تهديد أمني محتمل. وقال مصدر عسكري أردني في وقت لاحق الاثنين إن وحدات من الجيش في بلدة الرويشد قرب المعبر الحدودي بين العراق والأردن وفي معسكرات أخرى للجيش بالمنطقة وضعت في حالة تأهب.​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)

جنيف - رويترز
أعلنت الأمم المتحدة اليوم الثلاثاء، أن أكثر من ألف شخص قتلوا، معظمهم من المدنيين وأصيب عدد مماثل تقريباً في المعارك وأعمال العنف التي بدأت في العراق مع اجتياح مسلحي داعش شمال البلاد، في الخامس من يونيو.
ويضم عدد الضحايا من أعدمهم تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام، وسجناء قتلتهم القوات العراقية أثناء تقهقرها، فضلاً عن ضحايا عمليات قصف وتبادل إطلاق النار.
وقال روبرت كولفيل المتحدث باسم مفوضية الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان "إن هذا الرقم يشمل عمليات إعدام دون محاكمة جرى التحقق منها واستهدفت مدنيين ورجال شرطة وجنود بدون قتال".​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 يونيو 2014)

بغداد، العراق (CNN)—نشرت وزارة الدفاع العراقية، مساء الاثنين، مقطع فيديو يظهر التنسيق بين وحدات من الجيش العراقي، وسلاح الجو في عملية لصد هجوم تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية بالعراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش" على مصفاة بيجي النفطية الاستراتيجية.


[YOUTUBE]4oThIFMqL5o#t=297[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]L8gBjYVRdHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 يونيو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RVvq4kHkDls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (24 يونيو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ده كلامك ولا كلام وجدى غنيم .........؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!*


كلام  وجدى غنيم طبعا استاذى


----------



## grges monir (24 يونيو 2014)

عاوزين نفهم الوضع الميدانى عامل ازاى دلوقت
داعش تقول انها بتكسب ارض  كل يوم
فى لمقابل  هناك اقاويل عن تقدم نوعى للقوات العراقية
نصدق من؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)

هل من المعقول ... 
انها كنيستنا ... 
وفيها يصلون المؤمنين ... 
يعلون راية الاسلام .... 
ويقتلون اسم المسيح ...
يجاهدون باسم الله وهم لايعرفون اسمه يكتب ... ...
يقتلون البشر بديانة لم توجد في الارض ... وليس لها قانون ....
يحكمون بالعدل بفكرهم ولكن لايعرفون انه يخلفون الدماررر باسمهم ... 

راية كنسيتي تبقى مرتفعة رغم الذي تفعلون 
فاسم ربي هو في قلبي وحتى الموت لاتقدرون ان تبدلوه ... 
ونحن هم الكنيسة ونحن هياكلها .... فاخربوا ما تشائون 
فاسم المسيح ربي يعلوا فوق كل السماء ... 

.... لهذا الحد وصل ... 
ان يعلقون الداعش رايتهم فوق الكنيسة​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (25 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> عاوزين نفهم الوضع الميدانى عامل ازاى دلوقت
> داعش تقول انها بتكسب ارض  كل يوم
> فى لمقابل  هناك اقاويل عن تقدم نوعى للقوات العراقية
> نصدق من؟؟؟؟؟





*الوضع الميداني لازال وضع كر وفر ....داعش ترتدي الزي الاسود وتنطلق بعجلاتها المحملة بالسلاح ليلاً، لتخطف منطقة من مناطق العراق، وفي النهار يندثرون بالزي المدني والسيارات المدنية ويتم اخفائهم بين المدن....الجيش حذر جداً من الوصول الى المناطق المأهولة بالسكان خوفاً على الارواح......ساعة الحسم هي عندما يستعد المليون متطوع تقريباً بعد اخذ تدريباتهم ليبدأوا بالزحف باتجاه الشمال العراقي بمساندة الجيش لتطهير كامل المدن العراقية....هذا بالاضافة الى الضربات الاستباقية التي سيقوم بها الطيران العراقي والطيران الامريكي على اوكار داعش الارهابية.....هي مسألة وقت لا اكثر! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (25 يونيو 2014)

*نيويورك، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)—في الوقت الذي لا تزال فيه القوات العراقية تخوض معارك بعدد من المواقع التي يسيطر عليها تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية بالعراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش" نقدم لكم تفصيلا لنقاط سيطرة التنظيم وأثرها على الموارد وآبار النفط بالعراق.*

*- الخط الأزرق: خطوط أنابيب النفط.*
*- الخط الأزرق المتقطع: مشروعات لخطوط أنابيب نفطية.*
*- الدائرة الصفراء: مصاف نفطية عاملة.*
*- الدائرة الزرقاء: بوابات لحاملات النفط.*
*- الدائرة الرمادية: محطات ضخ.*
*- الأشكال ذات اللون البني: حقول نفطية.*
*- المنطقة الصفراء شمال شرق العراق: إقليم كردستان.*
* - النقاط الحمراء مناطق انتشار داعش *


----------



## grges monir (25 يونيو 2014)

[QUOTE*.ساعة الحسم هي عندما يستعد المليون متطوع تقريباً *][/QUOTE]
لية ياعم فادى
دة انتوا لو هتحاربو الناتو مش هتجمعوا العدد دة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2014)

*لك الله يا عراق​*


----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)

معارك بين داعش و البيشمركة على مشارف بغديدا و نزوح المئات من العوائل من المدينة 
افادت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في سهل نينوى أن المئات من مسحلي الدولة الاسلامية في العراق و الشام (داعش ) قامت بهجوم مسلح على مناطق قريبة من مدينة بغديدا (قرقوش) مركز قضاء الحمدانية مساء هذا اليوم.
واضافت المصادر ان هذه القوات المكونة من المئات من مسلحي داعش قامت بالهجوم على سيطرة البيشمه ركة على مدخل بغديدا من جهة ناحية نمرود مستخدمة مدافع الهاون و الاسلحة الرشاشة. وزادت المصادر بان قوات داعش انطلقت في هجومها من معمل الاسفلت الذي يبعد كيلومترين فقط من بغديدا.

وذكر الموقع الكردي روداو بان هذه المناوشات ادت الى جرح ثلاثة عناصر من قوات البيشمركة .واضافت المصادر بهذه المعارك القريبة من مدينة بغديدا ادخلت الهلع و الرعب في نفوس السكان مما ادى الى نزوح المئات من العوائل من بغديدا الى مناطق اكثر امنا. وتتحدث الانباء الواردة الى موقعنا عن وصول اكثر من 40 عائلة الى عنكاوا و هناك العديد من العوائل الاخرى في طريقها الى المدينة.. 

هذا وقد تم استقبال هذه العوائل من قبل السلطات في عنكاوا و تم ايوائهم في مركز شياب عنكاوا.​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 يونيو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> معارك بين داعش و البيشمركة على مشارف بغديدا و نزوح المئات من العوائل من المدينة​
> افادت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في سهل نينوى أن المئات من مسحلي الدولة الاسلامية في العراق و الشام (داعش ) قامت بهجوم مسلح على مناطق قريبة من مدينة بغديدا (قرقوش) مركز قضاء الحمدانية مساء هذا اليوم.
> واضافت المصادر ان هذه القوات المكونة من المئات من مسلحي داعش قامت بالهجوم على سيطرة البيشمه ركة على مدخل بغديدا من جهة ناحية نمرود مستخدمة مدافع الهاون و الاسلحة الرشاشة. وزادت المصادر بان قوات داعش انطلقت في هجومها من معمل الاسفلت الذي يبعد كيلومترين فقط من بغديدا.​
> وذكر الموقع الكردي روداو بان هذه المناوشات ادت الى جرح ثلاثة عناصر من قوات البيشمركة .واضافت المصادر بهذه المعارك القريبة من مدينة بغديدا ادخلت الهلع و الرعب في نفوس السكان مما ادى الى نزوح المئات من العوائل من بغديدا الى مناطق اكثر امنا. وتتحدث الانباء الواردة الى موقعنا عن وصول اكثر من 40 عائلة الى عنكاوا و هناك العديد من العوائل الاخرى في طريقها الى المدينة.. ​
> ...


 


*للتوضيح فقط.....بغديدا ليست بغداد.....بغديدا هو اسم قضاء من اقضية مدينة الموصل، وسكانه اغلبيتهم من المسيحيين السريان... *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 يونيو 2014)

*"قواتنا الباسلة تستعد لشن عملية تطهير طريق بغداد سامراء من دنس الإرهاب،" أظهر قيامها بتحريك عناصر وآليات من الجيش في سبيل القيام بتأمين الطريق الواصل بين العاصمة العراقية ومدينة سامراء من مقاتلي الدولة الإسلامية بالعراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش."*


[YOUTUBE]S4epB4wTCSw#t=295[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> [QUOTE*.ساعة الحسم هي عندما يستعد المليون متطوع تقريباً *]



لية ياعم فادى
دة انتوا لو هتحاربو الناتو مش هتجمعوا العدد دة[/QUOTE]


مدينة الصدر وحدها الواقعة في بغداد فيها اكثر من 2 مليون و900 الف نسمة....وهذه مدينة (تعتبر حي من احياء بغداد)! فما بالك بالمتطوعين من النجف والبصرة وكربلاء وميسان والعمارة والمحافظات الاخرى! بالعكس العدد هذا قليل!


----------



## grges monir (26 يونيو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> لية ياعم فادى
> دة انتوا لو هتحاربو الناتو مش هتجمعوا العدد دة


 

مدينة الصدر وحدها الواقعة في بغداد فيها اكثر من 2 مليون و900 الف نسمة....وهذه مدينة (تعتبر حي من احياء بغداد)! فما بالك بالمتطوعين من النجف والبصرة وكربلاء وميسان والعمارة والمحافظات الاخرى! بالعكس العدد هذا قليل! [/QUOTE]
كلامك محزن فادى
معنى هذا ان حكومة المالكى ادت الى انقسام رهيب فى الشعب العراقى كما قامت الاخوان فى مصر لكن نتيجة وجود مؤسسة عسكرية وطنية  ليست طائفية حافظت على البلد عكس ماحد ث فى العراق


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2014)

بارزاني: سيطرة الأكراد على كركوك ومناطق أخرى "نهائي
أربيل - فرانس برس
أكد رئيس إقليم كردستان العراق، مسعود بارزاني، الجمعة، أن سيطرة الأكراد على كركوك ومناطق أخرى متنازعاً عليها مع بغداد أمر نهائي بعدما اعتبر أن المادة 140 من الدستور الخاصة بهذه المناطق "لم يبق لها وجود".
وقال بارزاني في مؤتمر صحافي مشترك مع وزير الخارجية البريطاني، وليام هيغ، في اربيل "لقد صبرنا 10 سنوات مع الحكومة الاتحادية لحل مشاكل هذه المناطق وفق المادة 140، ولكن دون جدوى".
وأضاف "كانت في هذه المناطق قوات عراقية وحدث فراغ أمني وتوجهت قوات البشمركة لملء هذا الفراغ، والآن انجزت هذه المادة ولم يبق لها وجود".

وتنص المادة 140 من الدستور على اجراء استفتاء في المناطق المتنازع عليها بين أقليم كردستان الذي يتمتع بحكم ذاتي والحكومة المركزية في بغداد وخصوصا كركوك الغنية بالنفط والتي تمثل أساس هذا النزاع.

وفرضت قوات البشمركة الكردية سيطرتها بشكل كامل على مدينة كركوك في 12 حزيران/يونيو الحالي في تحول تاريخي في هذه المدينة التي تضم أكرادا وعربا وتركمانا، بهدف حمايتها من الهجوم الذي يشنه مسلحون في مناطق مختلفة من العراق.

وأكد بارزاني في وقت سابق أن السلطات الكردية مستعدة "إذا اضطر الأمر" لجلب" كل قواتها" إلى المدينة بهدف الحفاظ عليها.
وقال بارزاني في أول زيارة له إلى كركوك منذ سيطرة القوات الكردية عليها إثر انسحاب القوات الحكومية، "إذا اضطر الأمر سنجلب جميع قواتنا للحفاظ على كركوك وجميع مكوناتها".
وأضاف خلال لقاء مع مسؤولين محليين وحزبيين: "إذا اقتضى الأمر سأحمل السلاح بنفسي للدفاع عن كركوك وأهلها"، معتبرا أن "ما أردناه لحماية كركوك وأهلها قد وصلنا إليه، ورغم ذلك فإن المحافظة بحاجة إلى حماية وخطط حكيمة"​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 يونيو 2014)

*واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN)- أكد مسؤول أمريكي لـCNN الجمعة، أن الجيش الأمريكي بدأ خلال الساعات الـ24 الماضية بتسيير طائرات استطلاع بدون طيار في أجواء العاصمة العراقية بغداد، وأكد أن هذه الطائرات مزودة بالأسلحة.*

*وقال المسؤول الأمريكي إن هذه الطائرات لن تستخدم في شن غارات جوية على مواقع مسلحي تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام"، المعروف باسم "داعش"، وإنما تقتصر مهامها على توفير تأمين إضافي لنحو 180 مستشاراً عسكرياً أمريكياً يتواجدون حالياً في منطقة بغداد.*

*وأضاف المسؤول، الذي طلب عدم ذكر اسمه، أن أي غارات جوية هجومية، وليست دفاعية في طبيعتها، مازالت تتطلب تفويضاً من الرئيس باراك أوباما.*
*وحتى ظهر الجمعة، مازال العديد من المسؤولين الأمريكيين يؤكدون أن طائرات الاستطلاع، التي بدأت مهامها بالفعل في أجواء العاصمة العراقية، غير مزودة بالأسلحة.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> مدينة الصدر وحدها الواقعة في بغداد فيها اكثر من 2 مليون و900 الف نسمة....وهذه مدينة (تعتبر حي من احياء بغداد)! فما بالك بالمتطوعين من النجف والبصرة وكربلاء وميسان والعمارة والمحافظات الاخرى! بالعكس العدد هذا قليل!



كلامك محزن فادى
معنى هذا ان حكومة المالكى ادت الى انقسام رهيب فى الشعب العراقى كما قامت الاخوان فى مصر لكن نتيجة وجود مؤسسة عسكرية وطنية ليست طائفية حافظت على البلد عكس ماحد ث فى العراق[/QUOTE]


*نحن في حرب طائفية منذ سنة 2005 و 2006 - حتى قبل انتخاب حكومة المالكي - عندما قام ابو مصعب الزرقاوي وزبانيته من القاعدة والمتطرفين السُنة بتفجير المرقدين العسكريين في سامراء، وعندما بدأت مُنظمة بدر الشيعية بقتل السُنة في بغداد ومدن اخرى على الهوية! *

*الحرب الطائفية قائمة منذ سنين عديدة، لكنها وصلت الى ذروتها الان، والاقليات الاخرى يتم سحقها بلا هوادة. وسيمتد تأثيرها الى خارج العراق ايضاً...هناك حالات في امريكا وفي النرويج حينما اشتعل القتال بين الشيعة والسنة واضطرت الشرطة الى تهدئتهم واعتقال العديد منهم! *

*المعركة الطائفية اذا صح التعبير بدأت منذ واقعة الطف والجمل في التأريخ الاسلامي...والاخرين يدفعون ثمن غباء المسلميين وصراعهم! *


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 يونيو 2014)

*



*

*بغداد، العراق (CNN)—كشف مصادر أمنية في مدينة سامراء، عن توقف زحف قوات الجيش العراقي تجاه مدينة تكريت، وذلك بعد قيام تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية بالعراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش" برزع ألغام بمحيط المدينة.*

*وأضافت المصادر في تصريح لـCNN أن القوات العراقية توقفت على بعد عشرة كيلومترات جنوب مدينة تكريت.*
*من جهته قال قائد قوات النخبة في مصفى بيجي شمالي محافظة صلاح الدين، العقيد علي القريشي، إن ساعة الصفر دقت لتحرير محافظة صلاح الدين بحسب ما نقله تلفزيون العراقية الرسمي.*

*وقال القريشي: "الاوضاع الامنية في مصفى بيجي مسيطر عليها بالكامل والقطعات جاهزة للدفاع ضد أي هجوم وان ساعة الصفر بدأت وسنحرر خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة تكريت وباقي المناطق في المحافظة."*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 يونيو 2014)

*بغداد، العراق (CNN) -- نسف مقاتلو "الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام" – داعش – أربعة مساجد شيعية ونهبوا بلدتين قرب مدينة الموصل، بمحافظة نينوى شمال العراق، وفق منظمة حقوقية.*


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)

العربية.نت
أكثر ما يرد في أحداث العراق اليوم "حزام بغداد"، وهو التحدي الأخير لقدرة قوات المالكي في الصمود أمام الحراك السريع، الذي قاده الثوار وتنظيم "داعش" في خمس محافظات، هي ربع مساحة البلاد.
و"حزام بغداد" هو مجموعة من المدن والبلدات الصغيرة، يغلب عليها سكان العشائر والطابع الريفي، وتحيط بالعاصمة بغداد من اتجاهاتها كافة، لتشكل طوقاً كاملاً، وعمقاً أمام أي خطر.
وإدارياً يشكل حزام بغداد من 6 أقضية هي كالآتي:
• قضاء المحمودية، الواقع جنوب بغداد، ويضم المدينة وقرى مجاورة، ويسكنه نصف مليون نسمة، وكان بوابة دخول الجيش الأميركي إلى العاصمة في 4 أبريل 2003، قبل سقوط العاصمة بخمسة أيام.
• قضاء أبوغريب، الواقع غرب بغداد، ويضم المدينة وقرى مجاورة، والمطار الدولي وأشهر سجون العراق، ويسكنه 750 ألف نسمة.
• قضاء التاجي، الواقع شمال بغداد، ويضم بلدات عدة وقاعدة عسكرية كبيرة، ويسكنه نصف مليون نسمة.
• قضاء المدائن، الواقع جنوب شرق بغداد، ويضم مدينة سلمان بك وقرى عدة، ويسكنه نحو 100 ألف نسمة.
• قضاء الطارمية، الواقع شمال بغداد، ويضم بلدات صغيرة، ويسكنه نحو نصف مليون نسمة.
• قضاء الاستقلال، الواقع شرق بغداد، وكان اسمه الحسينية، ويضم الحسينية والراشدية، وهو الأكثر كثافة، إذ يعيش فيه مليون نسمة.

ومنذ أن سقط النظام السابق أصبح "حزام بغداد" أحد نماذج التهجير الطائفي، إذ شهد حملات شرسة بين السُّنة والشيعة للسيطرة على البلدات، فأصبح لكل بلدة هويتها المذهبية ومزاجها المسلح.
وما أن بدأت الثورة من الموصل، وتسارعت إلى المدن المجاورة نزولاً إلى بغداد، عملت قوات المالكي على تحصين العاصمة عبر حزامها، فنشرت قطعاً عسكرية ضخمة، معززة بالفرقة التاسعة المدرعة، واللواء المدرع الآلي في الشرطة الاتحادية، إضافة إلى قوات النخبة.​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 يونيو 2014)

*تمكن الجيش العراقي من طرد كافة مقاتلي تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام - المعروف باسم "داعش" - من مدينة تكريت، عاصمة محافظة صلاح الدين الشمالية، وفقا لوسائل إعلام حكومية.*
*وقال التلفزيون الحكومي العراقي إن الجيش استعاد السيطرة على مقر المحافظ، وإنه قتل 60 من قيادات ومسلحي "داعش".*


----------



## grges monir (29 يونيو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *تمكن الجيش العراقي من طرد كافة مقاتلي تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام - المعروف باسم "داعش" - من مدينة تكريت، عاصمة محافظة صلاح الدين الشمالية، وفقا لوسائل إعلام حكومية.*
> *وقال التلفزيون الحكومي العراقي إن الجيش استعاد السيطرة على مقر المحافظ، وإنه قتل 60 من قيادات ومسلحي "داعش".*


خبر جميل لو صحيح فادى


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 يونيو 2014)

*عمليات تطهير لطريق تكريت - سامراء يقوم بها الجيش العراقي*

[YOUTUBE]7-_GM8vlWFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 يونيو 2014)

*أعلن تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية في العراق والشام "داعش" قيام "الخلافة" الإسلامية وأن زعيم التنظيم أبو بكر البغدادي "خليفة للمسلمين في كل مكان".*

*جاء ذلك في تسجيل صوتي منسوب للتنظيم ونشر على الإنترنت.*



*وقال التنظيم إنه سوف يطبق الخلافة في الأراضي التي يسيطر عليها في كل من العراق وسوريا.*

*ويسيطر التنظيم حاليا على مساحات كبيرة غربي العراق وشرقي سوريا بعد أن تمكن في التاسع من شهر يونيو/ حزيران الجاري من التوغل في العديد من المدن والبلدات العراقية حيث سيطر على الموصل وتكريت وعدد من النقاط الحدودية بين سوريا والعراق معلنين انتهاء الحدود التي رسمتها اتفاقية سايكس/ بيكو.*




****تعليقي/ زغرتي يا انشراح!*


----------



## تيمو (30 يونيو 2014)

فادي 

وكأنك لا تعرف أن الهدف هو تقسيم العراق ... لا داعش ولا ماعش ... مبروك خسارة كركوك ، ومبروك دولة سنية وأخرى شيعية والأهم دولة كردية تضم كركوك ... حلم يكن ليفكّر فيه يوماً أي شخص يتحقق ...

هذا التسونامي التقسيمي سيطال كل من سوريا ومصر ولبنان والأردن ... هنيئاً لنا مسبقاً


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2014)

المسلحون الاسلاميون يحطمون تماثيل مطرانية الكلدان في الموصل و يعبثون بمحتوياتها 
ذكرت مصادر موقع عنكاوا كوم في الموصل بأن مسلحي الدولة الاسلامية في العراق و الشام "داعش"  قاموا اليوم بتحطيم جميع التماثيل و الايقونات الموجودة في مطرانية الكلدان في الموصل  واضافت المصادر بان المسلحين عبثوا يمحتويات  دار المطرانية  الواقع في حي الشرطة بالجانب الايسر من المدينة ورموها بالحاويات الخاصة بالنفايات .

واوضحت نفس المصادر بأن امام جامع اخمد اسماعيل القريب من المطرانية قد اهاب بالمسلحين بأن لايعبثوا بمحتوياتها لكون لها حرمتها، الا انهم اجابوه بأنه لايوجد  مطرانية او كنيسة في الدولة الاسلامية.

هذا و كان مسلحو داعش قد استولوا على المطرانية  يوم امس و رفعوا فوقها  علم دولتهم.​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2014)

مسلحو "داعش"  يستولون على دار مطرانية السريان الارثوذكس في الموصل (كنيسة مار افرام ) 
قالت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في الموصل بأن احدى الفصائل الاسلامية المسلحة التي تسيطر على مدينة الموصل قامت بالاستيلاء على مقر مطرانية السريان الاثوذكس (كنيسة مار افرام) في المدينة.

و اضافت المصادر بأن عملية الاستيلاء على مبنى المطرانية و الذي يقع في حي الشرطة بالجانب الايسر من المدينة (مقابل مطرانية الكلدان)  تمت اليوم  قبل قليل من الان حيث جاءت 3 سيارات بيكاب محملة بالمسلحين واحتلت البناية و رفعت عليها علم الدولة الاسلامية.

ومن جهة اخرى قام المسلحون بالاستيلاء على منزل مسيحي بالقرب من المطرانية.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2014)

*أكد موقع "عنكاوا" بالموصل، ان مسلحي الدولة الإسلامية في بلاد الشام والعراق "داعش" قاموا بالاستيلاء اليوم علي مقر مطرانية الكلدان بالموصل الكائن بحي الشرطة ، وقاموا بتحطيم كافة التماثيل والايقونات بالداخل وألقوا بها خارج المبنى في صناديق النفايات.

وأكدت المصادر، ان امام مسجد "احمد إسماعيل" القريب من مبنى المطرانية حاول ان يترجى المسلحين بعدم تدمير محتويات المطرانية، إلا انهم لم يبالوا ما يقوله وأجابوه: لا يوجد كنيسة او مطرانية في الدولة الإسلامية.

 وأضاف المصدر ذاته، ان المسلحين عندما فرغوا من تحطيم التماثيل والايقونات والصور قاموا برفع العلم "الأسود" الخاص بالتنظيم اعلى المبنى
*


----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2014)

ذكر شهود عيان ان مسلحي داعش قاموا باقتحام متحف الموصل وتمكنوا من الوصول والاستيلاء على خزائنه النفيسة.

وبين الشهود لـ"القرطاس نيوز" ان "المتحف تعرض الى الاقتحام من قبل عناصر تنظيم داعش ليلة اليوم واستطاعوا الوصول والتمكن من الخزائن النفيسة داخل المتحف".
وكان متحف الموصل قد تعرض كباقي متاحف العراق ومؤسساته الحيوية الاخرى الى السرقة المنظمة التي طالت معروضاته النفيسة خلال احداث نيسان عام 2003 ولم تسترد لحد الان.

يذكر ان متحف الموصل الحضاري منذ تاسيسه عام 1952 مقتصرا على قاعة صغيرة الا انه توسع فيما بعد وضم 4 قاعات احدها للاثار القديمة واخرى للاثار الاشورية وثالثة للاثار الحضرية والاخيرة للاثار الاسلامية.

السفير الامريكي السابق في العراق كريستوفر هيل اثناء زيارته لمتحف الموصل الحضاري كشف عن تعاون مشترك من اجل ارجاع مفقودات المتحف، مبينا ان هناك تعاونا مع القوات العراقية والشرطة الدولية (الانتربول) لاعادة القطع الاثرية المفقودة من متحف الموصل الحضاري.

ولم يقتصر دور متحف الموصل الحضاري بعد تأسيسه في خمسينيات القرن الماضي على عرض الاثار والنفائس من آشورية وحضرية وعربية اسلامية، بل شهدت قاعاته ومكتبته الغنية عشرات النشاطات الثقافية والفنية.
القرطاس نيوز / نينوى​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 يوليو 2014)

*



*


*بغداد، العراق (CNN)—أعلن المتحدث باسم القائد العام للقوات العراقية، قاسم عطا، إن الجيش تمكن من استعادة السيطرة على مقر الفرقة الرابعة في محافظة صلاح الدين.*

*ونقل تقرير نشر على تلفزيون العراقية على لسان مستشار محافظ بابل ثامر الخفاجي إن "قوة من طيران الجيش تمكنت من رصد 60 مسلحا كانوا يتجمعون في أحد البساتين الواقعة في منطقة العبد ويس التابعة لناحية جرف الصخر، 45 كيلومترا شمال غربي مركز مدينة الحلة".*

*ونقل تلفزيون العراقية الرسمي، على لسان عطا قوله: "إن القوات الامنية وضمن قاطع عمليات محافظة صلاح الدين تمكنت من ابطال مفعول 57 عبوة ناسفة كانت مزروعة على الطرقات الرئيسية المؤدية الى مركز مدينة تكريت،" لافتا إلى أنه "تم استعادة مقر الفرقة الرابعة للجيش العراقي قرب منطقة العوجة ومسك جميع الطرق المؤدية الى مركز مدينة تكريت".*

*وتابع قائلا: "الطائرات قامت بتدمير تسع عجلات تحمل اسلحة واحاديات بالإضافة الى ان اغلبهم كان يحمل الجنسية الشيشانية والسعودية".*


*تعليقي: بعد كم سنة من الان سيتمكن الشيعة من تأسيس جيش قوي وسيقومون بأستيراد اسلحة متطورة واول هدف لهم ستكون السعودية....الله اليستر*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 يوليو 2014)

*بغداد، العراق (CNN)—أعلنت السلطات العراقية، الأربعاء، عن تمكنها من قتل أبوالعلا الشامي، مسؤول التجنيد في تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية بالعراق والشام أو ما يعرف بـ"داعش" وذلك في عملية أمنية نفذتها في محافظة الأنبار.*

*ونقل تلفزيون العراقية الرسمي على لسان مصدر أمني لم يسمه، قوله: "إن القوات الأمنية في قاطع عمليات الأنبار، تمكنت من قتل 24 مسلحاً، من عصابات داعش وجرح 11 آخرين."*
*واضافً أن "من بين القتلى المدعو أبونعمان السعودي وعدداً من مساعديه،" دون توضيح من هو أبونعمان السعودي.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 يوليو 2014)

*



أكد موقع "عنكاوا" بالموصل، ان مسلحي الدولة الإسلامية في بلاد الشام والعراق "داعش" قاموا بالاستيلاء اليوم علي مقر مطرانية الكلدان بالموصل الكائن بحي الشرطة ، وقاموا بتحطيم كافة التماثيل والايقونات بالداخل وألقوا بها خارج المبنى في صناديق النفايات.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*للتصحيح فقط، في حي الشرطة يوجد كاتدرائية مار افرام السرياني، وبجانب الكاتدرائية يوجد كرسي مطران الكنيسة السريانية الارثذوكسية، فالكاتدرائية والمطرانية مقر للسريان الارثذوكس وليس الكلدان! المطرانية الكلدانية سُرقت منذ وقت طويل وخُربت، وهي في نفس المكان الذي دمروا فيه تمثال العذراء مريم الذي كان موجوداً في كنيسة الطاهرة للكلدان.*

*وفور سماع الحبر الجليل البطريرك السرياني مار اغناطيوس بخبر تدمير المطرانية حضر لزيارة العراق ليقف بجانب المسيحيين المهجرين في شمال العراق.*

*تحياتي *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 يوليو 2014)

*اللهم انصر الجيش العراقي على الدواعش والدولة الاسلامية! وكل من لف لفهم! يا رب العالمين! *


[YOUTUBE]dtp1AqqUwh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 يوليو 2014)

*ضربات جوية مركزة من قبل الجيش العراقي على الارهابيين الدواعش....نصراً قريباً وفتحٌ مُبين! :smil7:*



[YOUTUBE]Z9F_oeabV4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2014)

ربنا ينصر العراق على الارهاب


----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *ضربات جوية مركزة من قبل الجيش العراقي على الارهابيين الدواعش....نصراً قريباً وفتحٌ مُبين! :smil7:*
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Z9F_oeabV4c[/YOUTUBE]


اميين
 الله يخلص العراق منهم يارب​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (3 يوليو 2014)

*بغداد، العراق (CNN) -- نفت السلطات العراقية صحة التقارير الإعلامية التي كانت قد أشارت إلى انسحاب قوات الجيش من المنطقة الحدودية مع السعودية، لكنه ألمحت إلى وجود عناصر غادرت مواقعها بعد تقاضي رشوة، وذلك في تطور يأتي بعد ساعات على إجراء اتصال هاتفي بين العاهل السعودي والرئيس الأمريكي تناول التطورات بالعراق بضوء تقدم تنظيم "داعش".*


****تعليقي: لماذا العاهل السعودي مرتبك ومتردد لهذه الدرجة من داعش في العراق؟ هل السبب هو التوتر الحاصل في الدولة الجارة! ام بسبب التوتر الحاصل في داخل عقر داره من قبل الاسلاموين والداعشيين الذين يمدون أخوانهم الدواعش بالمال والسلاح من داخل عقر داره!! ان لامرك عجيب فخامة الملك!*


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *بغداد، العراق (CNN) -- نفت السلطات العراقية صحة التقارير الإعلامية التي كانت قد أشارت إلى انسحاب قوات الجيش من المنطقة الحدودية مع السعودية، لكنه ألمحت إلى وجود عناصر غادرت مواقعها بعد تقاضي رشوة، وذلك في تطور يأتي بعد ساعات على إجراء اتصال هاتفي بين العاهل السعودي والرئيس الأمريكي تناول التطورات بالعراق بضوء تقدم تنظيم "داعش".*
> 
> 
> ****تعليقي: لماذا العاهل السعودي مرتبك ومتردد لهذه الدرجة من داعش في العراق؟ هل السبب هو التوتر الحاصل في الدولة الجارة! ام بسبب التوتر الحاصل في داخل عقر داره من قبل الاسلاموين والداعشيين الذين يمدون أخوانهم الدواعش بالمال والسلاح من داخل عقر داره!! ان لامرك عجيب فخامة الملك!*


الامر الاعجب فادى هو من القوات التى تترك اماكنها مقابل المال


----------



## فادي الكلداني (3 يوليو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> الامر الاعجب فادى هو من القوات التى تترك اماكنها مقابل المال


 
*بالطبع العناصر الشيعية في الجيش سوف تترك مواقعها، لانها لا تريد ان تدافع عن الحدود على السعودية، هل تعرف لماذا؟ لان داعش الان تريد اقامة الخلافة الاسلامية، والخلافة الاسلامية لا تقوم بدون ضمّ ارض الله الحرام! فمن مصلحة السعوديين ان يتخلى العراقيين "الشيعة" عن الحدود المحاذية لهم، فهذا سيسهل تدفق المسلحين والاسلحة والاموال! وهذا ما يريده السعوديين "المتورطين" مع داعش! الله اكبر! :99:*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (3 يوليو 2014)

*




*

*سيطر مسلحون تابعون "للدولة الاسلامية" على المزيد من الاراضي في شرق سوريا تضم أكبر حقل للنفط في البلاد.*




*وأكد المرصد السوري لحقوق الانسان ومقره بريطانيا أن التنظيم الذي اعلن مؤخرا تأسيس "دولة الخلافة الاسلامية" على الاراضي التى يسيطر عليها في كل من العراق وسوريا قد بسط سيطرته على منطقة حقل العمر النفطي قرب الحدود العراقية السورية.*

*وقال المرصد إن مقاتلين من فصائل اسلامية أخرى انسحبوا أمام مقاتلي الدولة الاسلامية من المنطقة.*
*ويرى خبراء ان ذلك لا يوضح فقط ان الدولة الاسلامية تقوم بتوسيع نفوذها وزيادة مواردها الاقتصادية ولكن ايضا الاسلوب الذي تخضع بواسطته الجماعات الاسلامية الاخرى لسلطة الدولة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2014)

*هل داعش والقاعدة هم جوج وماجوج ......؟؟؟؟؟ سؤال طرح نفسه برؤية تحقق معظم علامات نهاية الأزمنة ...*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 يوليو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل داعش والقاعدة هم جوج وماجوج ......؟؟؟؟؟ سؤال طرح نفسه برؤية تحقق معظم علامات نهاية الأزمنة ...*


 

*اهم صفات "ياجوج" و "ماجوج" - حتى وان اختلفت التسميات - هي التي تذكرها المصادر الاسلامية والتي توقفت عندها لاحاول استساغتها هو التالي: ((المصادر القديمة تقول: إن الله تعالى خلقهم من نطفة آدم حين احتلم، فاختلطت بتراب فخلقوا من ذلك، وأنهم ليسو من حواء، وللأسف قال بهذا الكلام الإمام النووي في شرحه لـ«صحيح مسلم»، لكنه ضعَّف هذه الرواية، ومثل هذه الاجتهادات هي التي شلت قرائح المجتهدين في الأزمنة الحديثة، رغم أن هذه الأمور ليست من صلب العقيدة، وباب الاجتهاد فيها مفتوح))!!*


*باب الاجتهاد مفتوح - وانا اجتهد :bud:*

*خلقوا من تراب! بدون نسمة الروح التي يبعثها الله!*

*فهم أذاً:*

*تراب والى التراب ينسحقون!*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 يوليو 2014)

*



*


*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN) -- لقي العشرات من مقاتلي "الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام" – داعش – من بينهم سعوديون وشيشانون في قصف جوي نفذته طائرات مقاتلة من طراز "سوخوي" تسلمها الجيش العراقي الأسبوع الماضي، على محافظة صلاح الدين، على حد ما نقلت وسائل إعلام عراقية.*

*ونقلت قناة "العراقية" إن 82 "إرهابيا" قتلوا في قضاء الشرقاط شمالي محافظة صلاح الدين، من بينهم 60 مسلحا، معظمهم من جنسيات سعودية وشيشانية، قضوا بقصف جوي أثناء تجمعهم في منطقة العبد التابعة لجرف الصخر.*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 يوليو 2014)

*



*

*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN) -- سقط عدد كبير من مليشيات "الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام" – داعش -  في قصف على مدينة "القائم غرب العراق.*

*وقال المتحدث باسم جهاز مكافحة الإرهاب، صباح النعمان، إن غارة جوية استهدفت "وكرا في دار الضيافة بمدينة القائم غربي الأنباء، أثناء عقد اجتماع لقادة داعش، ما أسفر عن مصرع عدد كبير منهم، غالبيتهم من كبار قادة التنظيم"، على ما نقلت قناة العراقية.*

*وأوضح النعمان أن العملية المشتركة التي نفذت بالتنسيق مع طيران الجيش، استندت إلى معلومات استخباراتية "دقيقة"، لافتا إلى أن بين القتلى أبو محمد التونسي، القائد العسكري لمدينة البوكمال السورية.*



****تعليقي: نصراً قريباً وفتحاً بأذن الله! :yaka:*​


----------



## تيمو (4 يوليو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل داعش والقاعدة هم جوج وماجوج ......؟؟؟؟؟ سؤال طرح نفسه برؤية تحقق معظم علامات نهاية الأزمنة ...*



لا يا أستاذي

داعش والقاعدة صناعة غربية لتقسيم العراق وسوريا ولبنان والأردن ومن ثم مصر ...

انظر لوضع العراق حالياً: الأكراد يسعون بكامل جهدهم لضم كركوك (حلمهم الأزلي) ومن ثم سينقسمون، وهناك مطالبات لإقليم للشيعة وآخر للسنة ... 

وكذلك الحال لسوريا


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2014)

MeToo قال:


> لا يا أستاذي
> 
> داعش والقاعدة صناعة غربية لتقسيم العراق وسوريا ولبنان والأردن ومن ثم مصر ...
> 
> ...



*اوكى ... الكتاب أيضا ذكر ذلك .... فقد أنبأ عن هذا التحالف الثلاثي ...
(وَرَأَيْتُ مِنْ فَمِ التِّنِّينِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ الْوَحْشِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ النَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ، ثَلاَثَةَ أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ شِبْهَ ضَفَادِعَ - رؤ  16 :  13)

والثلاثة هم أميركا - الاتحاد الأوربي - الإسلام السياسى
*


----------



## تيمو (4 يوليو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اوكى ... الكتاب أيضا ذكر ذلك .... فقد أنبأ عن هذا التحالف الثلاثي ...
> (وَرَأَيْتُ مِنْ فَمِ التِّنِّينِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ الْوَحْشِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ النَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ، ثَلاَثَةَ أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ شِبْهَ ضَفَادِعَ - رؤ  16 :  13)
> 
> والثلاثة هم أميركا - الاتحاد الأوربي - الإسلام السياسى
> *



يارب يكون كلامك صح ونخلص بقى ... ولو إحنا مش حنتقابل هنا ، يبقى نتقابل عندو ... فكرك أستاذي راح نعرف بعض 
...........
هذا تحالف غريب جداً ، في بعض الأحيان يُهيء لي أن كل الإسلام صناعة غربية أوروبية. يعني غريب أن يختفي أثره من إسبانيا ويبقى إلى يومنا هذا على أراضينا.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 يوليو 2014)

*عزلت عصابات داعش الارهابية أئمة الجوامع في مدينة الموصل ، الذين يتبعون فكريا مدرسة الازهر، بدلا من المدارس المتطرفة في السعودية .*

*وقال إمام جامع الخلفاء في الساحل الأيسر ، الشيخ أحمد الملا كريم لـIMN)) ، إن " مجموعة من الدواعش اخبرتني مع 12 إماما اخرين أمس، بضرورة مغادرة الجوامع والمساجد التي نؤمها ، لأننا لاننفذ تعليماتها في خطب الجمعة ، ولأننا نميل إلى مدرسة الأزهر بدلا من المدارس الدينية في السعودية ".*

*وأضاف كريم " لقد غادرنا المساجد ونحن الآن متخوفون من أن تقوم هذه المجاميع بتصفيتنا في حال بقينا في مدينة الموصل ، التي أصبحت مدينة لنشر الفكر المتطرف بكل تفاصيله ".*

*و قال عضو مجلس أعيان الموصل إبراهيم الطائي ،اليوم ،إن عصابات داعش الإرهابية أجبرت أهالي الموصل على حضور صلاة الجمعة لمبايعة الارهابي ابو بكر البغدادي[FONT=br /] [/FONT]*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 يوليو 2014)

MeToo قال:


> يارب يكون كلامك صح ونخلص بقى ... ولو إحنا مش حنتقابل هنا ، يبقى نتقابل عندو ... فكرك أستاذي راح نعرف بعض
> ...........
> هذا تحالف غريب جداً ، في بعض الأحيان يُهيء لي أن كل الإسلام صناعة غربية أوروبية. يعني غريب أن يختفي أثره من إسبانيا ويبقى إلى يومنا هذا على أراضينا.



مش بس الاسلام صناعه غربيه حتى المسلمين بانفسهم سناعه غربيه
سبحان الله الغرب مصيبه ماخلى شي ماصنعه موجود ذا الغرب عشان يغث الناس  الابرياء  اللي من كثر المحبه ودهم المسلمين ينقرضون ! 
قلهم يخترعو من اول جديد محاكم التفتيش واحنا ننقرض.. غالي وطلب الرخيص


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 يوليو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *بالطبع العناصر الشيعية في الجيش سوف تترك مواقعها، لانها لا تريد ان تدافع عن الحدود على السعودية، هل تعرف لماذا؟ لان داعش الان تريد اقامة الخلافة الاسلامية، والخلافة الاسلامية لا تقوم بدون ضمّ ارض الله الحرام! فمن مصلحة السعوديين ان يتخلى العراقيين "الشيعة" عن الحدود المحاذية لهم، فهذا سيسهل تدفق المسلحين والاسلحة والاموال! وهذا ما يريده السعوديين "المتورطين" مع داعش! الله اكبر! :99:*



ياعيني الحين جيش العراقي تارك ذا الخليفه يسرح ويمرح وينسدح
في مساجد الموصل وهم متشبتين في حدود المملكه.؟ مافي شي اسمه خلافه تقيمها داعش.. اللي انطردت من سوريا واحتلت العراق من غير مقاومه وتسرح في بلدكم بسبب خلافاتكم مش بقوتها ولا بكثرة تعدادها والا حافظت على مناطق اللي احتلتها في سوريا .. كيف تحتل بلدان اخرى وهي ماتقدر على محافظة اللي احتلتها؟ وجودها عندكم بمزاج شعبكم.. لو تحالفتو مع بعض ونسيتو الخلافات ماراح تقعد نص يوم زياده في العراق.. مو معقول التضخيم الهائل لداعش دي طب فين القاعده دي الوقتي؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يوليو 2014)

*الموصل-الشرقية 6 يوليو: خطف مسلحون مجهولون صباح اليوم الأحد رجل دين مسيحيا وراهبة بعد اقتحامهم كنيسة للسريان في مدينة الموصل مركز محافظة نينوى .  وقال مطران السريان في المدينة ان مسلحين ملثمين اقتحموا كنيسة السريان واحتجزوا العاملين فيها ، منوها الى ان المسلحين اقدموا بعد ذلك على اختطاف القس والراهبة واقتادوهم الى جهة مجهولة من دون معرفة الاسباب . من جانبه ناشد بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم لويس ساكو امس السبت ، علماء الدين وشيوخ العشائر في الموصل المساعدة على اطلاق سراح راهبتين وثلاثة ايتام قال انهم اختطفوا قبل ايام في المدينة ووجه ساكو في تصريح لوكالة فرانس نداءا الى كل من يهمه امر اختطاف الراهبتين والايتام الثلاثة في الموصل منذ ثلاثة ايام بان يقوموا بتحريرهم عاجلا*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يوليو 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياعيني الحين جيش العراقي تارك ذا الخليفه يسرح ويمرح وينسدح
> في مساجد الموصل وهم متشبتين في حدود المملكه.؟ مافي شي اسمه خلافه تقيمها داعش.. اللي انطردت من سوريا واحتلت العراق من غير مقاومه وتسرح في بلدكم بسبب خلافاتكم مش بقوتها ولا بكثرة تعدادها والا حافظت على مناطق اللي احتلتها في سوريا .. كيف تحتل بلدان اخرى وهي ماتقدر على محافظة اللي احتلتها؟ وجودها عندكم بمزاج شعبكم.. لو تحالفتو مع بعض ونسيتو الخلافات ماراح تقعد نص يوم زياده في العراق.. مو معقول التضخيم الهائل لداعش دي طب فين القاعده دي الوقتي؟


 
*الشعب العراقي "السُني" يا هيفاء، مساند وداعم ومتعاون وحتى متعبد لهذه الفئة الضالة....لا خلاف ولا غبار ولا شائبة تشوب هذا الشيء! لان داعش لم تصل الى بغداد والمناطق الشيعية ابداً هي فقط في مناطق السُنة! هذا من جهة، ومن جهة ثانية الشعب العراقي المرتاح لداعش ومنهج داعش هو نفس الشعب او فالاكون ادق "الفئة" التي تساند داعش بالسلاح وبالمال وبالاشخاص من داخل البلاد الاسلامية الاخرى! انت تتكلمين عن الشعب العراقي وكأنه غريب عن الدول الاسلامية الاخرى! انا اوجه كلامي واتهامي الى أهل السنة العرب في العراق وليس كل العراقيين، فلم نسمع ان التُركمان الذين هم سٌنة قد ايدوا وساندو هذا الشيء، ولا حتى الاكراد الذين هم سُنة قد ايدوا هذا الشيء، ولا حتى الشيعة، هذا وانت تعلمين ان المنهج الذي تتخذه داعش لا غبار عليه فهو ينطق بنفس المنطق الموجود في السعودية والذي يُطبل له رجال الدين...*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يوليو 2014)

*هذا هو خليفة المسلمين، فعلى جميع المسلمين مبايعته، لانه يسير حسب نهج الرسول وفكره مستمد من الكتاب والسُنة، فكل من يعارض او يخالف فهو يعارض الرسول، لا بل حتى لباسه الاسود تبرر كونه سُنة مطهرة! "ليش عمامته سوداء؟ جاء في صحيح مسلم عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: ’رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل يوم فتح مكة وعليه عمامة سوداء‘ تفقّه."*

[YOUTUBE]WyzEVBAc8S4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## تيمو (6 يوليو 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مش بس الاسلام صناعه غربيه حتى المسلمين بانفسهم سناعه غربيه
> سبحان الله الغرب مصيبه ماخلى شي ماصنعه موجود ذا الغرب عشان يغث الناس  الابرياء  اللي من كثر المحبه ودهم المسلمين ينقرضون !
> قلهم يخترعو من اول جديد محاكم التفتيش واحنا ننقرض.. غالي وطلب الرخيص



لا تصدقي التاريخ يا هيفاء ... محاكم التفتيش لا تستطيع القضاء على تواجد لمدة تزيد عن 100 فما بالك بحكم دام 8 قرون ... 800 سنة !! 

انظري حولك وفكّري، لماذا الجهادين يعلنون الجهاد في سوريا والعراق ويتوافدون من كل حدب وصوب وبينما هؤلاء ذاتهم كنوا نايميين لأكثر من 60 سنة لإحتلال فلسطين والقدس والمسجد الأقصى الأهم من سوريا والأهم من العراق؟

نعم الإسلام (ولأكن أكثر دقة الإسلام السياسي) صناعة غربية، جذّره الغرب ليكون كسلاح وقوة ضاربة متى احتاجوه ويجعلون هذه المنطقة ملهية بصراعاتها واقتتالاتها الطائفية.

ومن ثم أرجو أن لا تضعي كلام على لساني، أنا لا أريد انقراض المسلمين فهم أهلنا وإخوتنا في الوطن، فمن المستفيد من النظرة الطائفية الضيقة تلك؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يوليو 2014)

*نشرت وزارة الدفاع العراقية، مقطع فيديو يظهر وصول دفعة جديدة من طائرات سوخوي Su-25 الروسية إلى البلاد، والتي من شأنها المساعدة في الجهود المبذولة لقتال الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش."*



[YOUTUBE]ah7HP6d42m8#t=299[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)

أعلنت وزارة الداخلية العراقية أن التسجيل المصور الذي وضع على الإنترنت ويظهر فيه أبو بكر البغدادي زعيم تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" في أحد جوامع الموصل مزيف.        
وقال المتحدث باسم الوزارة العميد سعد معن لوكالة "رويترز" إن الرجل الذي ظهر في التسجيل المصور ليس البغدادي بكل تأكيد، مشيرا الى أن الوزارة قامت بتحليل التسجيل وخلصت إلى أنه مزيف.
وأضاف معن أن القوات العراقية تمكّنت من إصابة البغدادي مؤخرا في هجوم جوي، وأن معاونيه نقلوه إلى سورية للعلاج.
ويبين التسجيل المصور، الذي بثته مواقع تابعة لتنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية"، رجلا تزعم المواقع أنه أبو بكر البغدادي يدعو المسلمين إلى طاعته.
ويظهر في التسجيل رجل ملتح يرتدي عباءة سوداء ويضع عمامة سوداء على رأسه وهو يصعد منبرا رفع فوقه العلم الأسود للتنظيم. وحمل التسجيل المصور عنوان خطبة وصلاة الجمعة في الجامع الكبير بمدينة الموصل.
المصدر: RT + وكالات​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)

انتحاري يقتل أربعة في مقهى ببغداد
قتل أربعة أشخاص على الأقل وأصيب 15 بجروح عندما فجر انتحاري نفسه مساء الأحد 6 يوليو/تموز داخل مقهى في غرب بغداد.        
وقال مصدر في وزارة الداخلية العراقية وضابط برتبة عقيد في الشرطة إن الانتحاري فجر نفسه داخل مقهى في منطقة الوشاش، ما أدى الى مقتل أربعة أشخاص على الأقل وإصابة 15 بجروح.
ووقع هذا الهجوم في وقت يشهد العراق هجوما لمسلحين إسلاميين متطرفين يقودهم تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" منذ أكثر من ثلاثة أسابيع تمكنوا خلاله من السيطرة على مناطق واسعة من شمال وشرق وغرب البلاد.​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يوليو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> أعلنت وزارة الداخلية العراقية أن التسجيل المصور الذي وضع على الإنترنت ويظهر فيه أبو بكر البغدادي زعيم تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" في أحد جوامع الموصل مزيف.
> وقال المتحدث باسم الوزارة العميد سعد معن لوكالة "رويترز" إن الرجل الذي ظهر في التسجيل المصور ليس البغدادي بكل تأكيد، مشيرا الى أن الوزارة قامت بتحليل التسجيل وخلصت إلى أنه مزيف.
> وأضاف معن أن القوات العراقية تمكّنت من إصابة البغدادي مؤخرا في هجوم جوي، وأن معاونيه نقلوه إلى سورية للعلاج.
> ويبين التسجيل المصور، الذي بثته مواقع تابعة لتنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية"، رجلا تزعم المواقع أنه أبو بكر البغدادي يدعو المسلمين إلى طاعته.
> ...


 


*عند أمريكا الخبر اليقين! :smil7:*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يوليو 2014)

*



*

*أعلن الناطق باسم قيادة عمليات بغداد العميد سعد معن، اليوم الأثنين، استشهاد قائد الفرقة السادسة في الجيش اللواء الركن نجم عبد الله علي باشتباكات مسلحة في أطراف العاصمة الغربية.*
*
* 
*وقال معن في مؤتمر صحفي عقده اليوم ان "الشهيد توفي متأثراً بجراحه اثر قصف للهاونات واشتباكات مسلحة خلال مشاركته في عمليات عسكرية ضد الارهاب بالقاطع الغربي للعاصمة شرق الكرمة ضمن حدود أطراف قضاء ابي غريب".*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يوليو 2014)

*



*

*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN)—وجه تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش" سؤالا للشعب السعودي استفهمت فيه عن إن كانت المملكة العربية السعودية تقتل "المرتد."*

*وقالت داعش في تغريدة على صفحة تستخدمها لنشر بياناتها ومعلومات عملياتها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي، تويتر: "سؤال للشعب السعودي الذي يدافع عن الطاغوت، هل دولتك تقتل المرتد (الليبرالي- الملحد)؟ الرُسل والصحابة أشرف الناس أمرونا بقتل المرتد."*

*وحول التساؤلات عن لماذا لا يقوم التنظيم بمقاتلة إسرائيل ويقوم بقتال أبناء العراق وسوريا، قالت داعش في تغريدة منفصلة: "الجواب الأكبر في القران الكريم، حين يتكلم الله تعالى عن العدو القريب وهم المنافقون في أغلب آيات القران الكريم لأنهم أشد خطرا من الكافرين الأصليين.. والجواب عند أبي بكر الصديق حين قدم قتال المرتدين على على فتح القدس التي فتحها بعده عمر بن الخطاب."*


*****تعليقي: أبشروا يا حكام السعودية، ستجنون عن قريب ما زرعت أياديكم! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يوليو 2014)

*القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- قال الرئيس المصري، عبدالفتاح السيسي، إنه حذر منذ سنة الولايات المتحدة من خطر تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام "داعش" قائلا إنه يخطط للانتقال إلى الأردن والسعودية بعد العراق وسوريا، مضيفا أن التنظيم كان سيستهدف مصر لولا قوة جيشها، وحذر من أن دعوات الاستفتاء الكردية ستمهد لتقسيم العراق وسوريا والأردن.*


*****تعلقي: ليتهم أستمعوا للنصح، وليتنا نُرزق بمثلك يا سيسي! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يوليو 2014)

*السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
*
*شيعت وزارة الدفاع، الاثنين، جثمان قائد الفرقة السادسة اللواء الركن نجم عبد الله علي السوداني الذي قتل في الكرمة ضمن قاطع عمليات الأنبار، بحضور القائد العام للقوات المسلحة نوري المالكي ووزير الدفاع سعدون الدليمي.*

*وقالت الوزارة في بيان تلقت "السومرية نيوز" نسخة منه، إنه "بحضور القائد العام للقوات المسلحة رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي ووزير الدفاع سعدون الدليمي وعدد كبير من القادة والآمرين وذوي الشهداء الابرار، اقامت وزارة الدفاع تشييعاً مهيباً وكبيراً للواء الركن نجم عبد الله علي السوداني قائد الفرقة السادسة الذي استشهد اثناء تصديه للمجاميع الارهابية في الكرمة ضمن قاطع عمليات الانبار".*


*وأضافت إن "السوداني سيكون دافعاً قوياً للقوات المسلحة أن تسير على نهجه وتعاهد قواتنا المسلحة الشعب العراقي على أنها لن تتهاون لحظة في مقاتلة الدواعش ومن لف لفهم وأنها ستستمر في هذا السلوك ونهجها الوطني إلى أن تطهر كافة الأراضي العراقية من التنظيمات الإرهابية".*



******تعليقي: رحمك الله يا شهيد العراق! 


*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يوليو 2014)

*



*

*كتبت صحيفة المصري اليوم: "اجتمع مسؤولون من المخابرات والأمن في تونس ومصر والجزائر، نهاية الأسبوع الماضي، لدراسة تقارير أمنية غربية حذرت من انتقال جماعة الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام داعش إلى ليبيا."*

*وكشف مصدر أمني جزائري أن انتقال داعش إلى ليبيا بات مسألة وقت فقط، مضيفا بالقول تلقينا تقارير تشير إلى عودة جهاديين ليبيين وآخرين من تونس إلى بلدانهم لخلق فروع لداعش في شمال إفريقيا.*

*ونوهت الصحيفة إلى أن مصالح الأمن في مصر، تونس والجزائر، بدأت في التحضير والتجهز لاحتمال انتقال القتال الدائر حاليا بين جماعة الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام، ومعارضيها من السلفيين الجهاديين الموالين لأيمن لظواهري، زعيم تنظيم القاعدة، في سوريا إلى ليبيا.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يوليو 2014)

*



*

*احرزت القوات الامنية، تقدما ملحوظا في جبهات الانبار وصلاح الدين وديالى ونينوى، لاسيما عقب انتهاج الجيش ستراتيجية جديدة تمثلت في استهداف قادة الارهاب في مختلف المناطق، وهو ما حصل بالفعل حينما دك طيران الجيش خلال اليومين الماضيين تجمعات لرؤوس «داعش» ما أدى الى قتل العشرات من زعماء «داعش».وتبرز تلك الاجراءات الامنية الجديدة، في وقت اكد خلاله نائب قائد عمليات الانبار اللواء الركن عبد الله البيدر قرب موعد حسم المعركة مع عصابات داعش الارهابية، وبينما اعلن قائد الفرقة الذهبية التابعة لجهاز مكافحة الارهاب اللواء فاضل برواري، الوصول الى المراحل النهائية لتحرير مدينة تكريت بالكامل، ارسلت واسط فوجا من المتطوعين الجدد المزودين بكامل التجهيزات العسكرية للقتال في المناطق التي تشهد تحركات لارهابيي «داعش».ويأتي ذلك في وقت كشف خلاله مصدر عشائري في محافظة نينوى، عن قيام ارهابيي «داعش» بإجبار عشائر مدينة الموصل على مبايعة افراد تلك العصابات «رغما عنهم»، في حين قال أمين عام تنظيم الشبك العراقي وممثلهم في البرلمان حنين القدو: إن القوة الجوية العراقية قامت بضرب مواقع عصابات داعش الارهابية في الموصل.

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2014)

*مفتى الديار العراقى رافع الرفاعي لسكاى نيوز: ما يحدث فى العراق الآن هو ثورة شعبية لأسقاط المالكى*


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)

واشنطن - فرانس برس
واشنطن تشدد على "وحدة" العراق لمواجهة خطر داعش
كررت الولايات المتحدة، اليوم الاثنين، التشديد على ضرورة أن يكون العراق موحداً لمواجهة تهديدات تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام "داعش".
وقال المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض، جوش إيرنست، إن تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية يشكل "خطراً وجودياً" على العراق، مضيفاً "لمواجهة هذا الخطر لا بد أن تكون البلاد موحدة".
وأضاف إيرنست: "أنا لا أعتقد أن أحداً يستطيع أن يقلل من (أهمية) المشاكل التي تعرقل اتخاذ قرارات من هذا النوع والتوصل إلى اتفاقات كهذه".
وتابع المتحدث: "لكن ولنكن صريحين أن التوصل إلى هذه الاتفاقات واتخاذ هذه القرارات الصعبة ضروري لبقاء العراق".
ويواصل المسؤولون الأميركيون دعوة الأكراد والعرب السنة والشيعة إلى تشكيل حكومة وحدة وطنية من دون أن يتم تحقيق خطوات بهذا الاتجاه.
وحذر المتحدث إيرنست من أن "مزيداً من التدخل العسكري" من قبل الولايات المتحدة "لا يمكن أن يتم إلا بموازاة التزامات ملموسة من قبل القادة العراقيين"، ووعدهم بـ"اعتماد برنامج حكومي أكثر انفتاحاً" على كل الأطراف.
إلا أن المتحدث لم يذهب إلى حد القول إنه لن يتم إرسال مساعدة عسكرية إلى العراق ما دام لم يتم تشكيل حكومة جديدة، وهو أمر قد يستغرق أسابيع عدة.​


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2014)

عاوزين نعرف ببساطة
اخبار الموصل اية وداعش اية عسكريا بعد سقوط الموصل من حوالى شهر


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 يوليو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> عاوزين نعرف ببساطة
> اخبار الموصل اية وداعش اية عسكريا بعد سقوط الموصل من حوالى شهر




*انا على تواصل شبه يومي مع اصدقاء لي في الموصل، مسيحيين منهم ومسلمين، على الرغم من ان المسيحيين ليسوا في قلب الحدث، لكنهم أقرب الى الواقع من العالم الافتراضي "الانترنيت" - لكن اصدقائي المسلمين يطلعونني على الواقع البائس الذي يعيشونه، فبعد تخرجهم من الجامعات ليس امامهم اي فرصة للعمل، ومن كان منهم في دوائر الدولة تركها لانه لا يرضى حكم الدواعش فهم لا يمدونهم بالرواتب ولا بالاموال ويفرضون قيوداً عليهم ان كان من ناحية اجبارهم على حضور صلوات الجمعة تحت تهديد السلاح او حتى في ابسط تفاصيل الحياة، كالملابس التي يجب لبسها، واطلاق اللحى، وغيرها من الامور التافهة...*
*
*
*الحياة شبه معدومة، لا ماء صالح للشرب، ولا كهرباء...داعش تهدد اصحاب المولدات الكهربائية لتشغيلها وامداد المواطنين بالكهرباء، لكنهم يعانون من شحة الوقود الذي يتحتاجونه لتشغيل تلك المولدات.....*
*
*
*النساء جميعاً قابعات في بيوتهم، لا خروج من البيت الا لحالة الطواريء في المستشفيات، او حالات الولادة، وحتى هذه يفضلون جلب امرأة ولادة في البيت لكي تساعد على انجاب الاطفال! *
*
*
*الشوارع تبدوا كمدينة اشباح، أناس ملثمين يجوبون بسياراتهم واسلحتهم، لا يعرفون من هم او من اين اتوا.....*
*
*
*خوفهم الان من تغلغل عناصر داعش في الاحياء السكنية واجبار الناس على احتضانهم، لان بغداد بدأت بتحديد اهداف لمهاجمتها بالطائرات، فبالتأكيد سيسقط ضحايا ابرياء لان هؤلاء الشياطين يختبئون وراء الابرياء.*
*
*
*المحاكم في المدينة رفعت عليها رايات سود، واصبحت تسمى محاكم ولاية نينوى الاسلامية....فيها شخص يُدعى قاضياً شرعياً والناس لا تعرف ما يجري في داخلها! *
*
*
*الحالة صعبة، الوجهاء وشيوخ العشائر يطلقون نداءات سراً الى بغداد لكي يتم انقاذهم من بطش هؤلاء الاشرار...فما الذي تتوقعه من جهلة يحملون السلاح ولا يخافون الله ولا العباد! *
*
*
*هذا حال الموصل بأختصار! *


----------



## أَمَة (8 يوليو 2014)

رحمتك يا رب
قلبي مع السكان المساكين اللي باقيين في البلد تحت رحمة الشيطان المسمى داعش
الدموع لا تكفي إنما الرجاء في الرب الإله بأن يرفع يده، كما يقول المزمور العاشر:

12. قُمْ يَا رَبُّ. يَا اللهُ ارْفَعْ يَدَكَ. لاَ تَنْسَ الْمَسَاكِينَ.
13. لِمَاذَا أَهَانَ الشِّرِّيرُ اللهَ؟ لِمَاذَا قَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: [لاَ تُطَالِبُ]؟
14. قَدْ رَأَيْتَ. لأَنَّكَ تُبْصِرُ الْمَشَقَّةَ وَالْغَمَّ لِتُجَازِيَ بِيَدِكَ. إِلَيْكَ يُسَلِّمُ الْمِسْكِينُ أَمْرَهُ. أَنْتَ صِرْتَ مُعِينَ الْيَتِيمِ.
15. اِحْطِمْ ذِرَاعَ الْفَاجِرِ. وَالشِّرِّيرُ تَطْلُبُ شَرَّهُ وَلاَ تَجِدُهُ.

 صلواتنا من اجلهم ومن أجل العراق شاملة ومن أجل سوريا وكل الدول التي زُرِعَ فيها أبناء ابليس ليحصدوا الموت براياتهم السوداء.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 يوليو 2014)

*بغداد، العراق (CNN)—أعلنت قوات الجيش العراقي، الثلاثاء عن تمكنها من قتل، محمود الدليمي مفتي تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية بالعراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش" وذلك في عملية وقعت في منطقة جلولاء.*


----------



## أَمَة (8 يوليو 2014)

يا رب يتم قضاؤك على جميع الأشرار الذين عملوا من أنفسهم آلهة.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 يوليو 2014)

*أعلن مسؤول مصفى بيجي العقيد علي القريشي عن وصول تعزيزات عسكرية كبيرة من قوات النخبة والمتطوعين الى المصفى. وقال القريشي لـ ( IMN) , بعد أن وصلت التعزيزات العسكرية الى المصفى , سنقوم بعمليات تعرضية على المناطق المحيطة بالمصفى لتطهيرها بشكل كامل من عصابات داعش الارهابية.

يذكر أن" قوات النخبة وبمساندة طيران الجيش دمرت أمس الاثنين 45 عجلة لداعش, قادمة من الموصل الى بيجي.
*


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2014)

بنفس أعرف من هو الشيطان الأكبر الذي يقوم بتزويدهم!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 يوليو 2014)

أمة قال:


> بنفس أعرف من هو الشيطان الأكبر الذي يقوم بتزويدهم!


 

*هناك عدة جهات وليست جهة واحدة، هناك دول تقف وراء داعش! *

*لا ننسى ايضاً التمويل الذاتي الذي قامت به داعش، حيث كانت عمليات الخطف والابتزاز قائمة قبل وصولها للعراق بسنوات طوال، فهي كانت في احضان القاعدة في وقت من الاوقات الى ان خرجت عن طوعها واصبحت تتصرف بشكل ذاتي.*

*بالاضافة الى الملايين من الدولارات التي نهبت من قبل داعش عند دخولها للموصل حيث اقتحمت البنوك وسرقت ما فيها من اموال وسندات!....هم مجموعة من قطاع الطرق وسراق، والاهم هو محفزهم الاساسي لكل هذه الافعال: الدين!*


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *هناك عدة جهات وليست جهة واحدة، هناك دول تقف وراء داعش! *
> 
> *لا ننسى ايضاً التمويل الذاتي الذي قامت به داعش، حيث كانت عمليات الخطف والابتزاز قائمة قبل وصولها للعراق بسنوات طوال، فهي كانت في احضان القاعدة في وقت من الاوقات الى ان خرجت عن طوعها واصبحت تتصرف بشكل ذاتي.*
> 
> *بالاضافة الى الملايين من الدولارات التي نهبت من قبل داعش عند دخولها للموصل حيث اقتحمت البنوك وسرقت ما فيها من اموال وسندات!....هم مجموعة من قطاع الطرق وسراق، والاهم هو محفزهم الاساسي لكل هذه الافعال: الدين!*


 
شكرا على الرد
لا تعليق على الكلام في اللون الأحمر!


----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2014)

يارب خلص العراق من شرهم​


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2014)

آآآآآميـــــــــن!
قريبا!​


----------



## تيمو (9 يوليو 2014)

أمة قال:


> بنفس أعرف من هو الشيطان الأكبر الذي يقوم بتزويدهم!



أميركا 

الغرب

هناك شياطين كثيرة ... وأكبرهم عمنا سام


----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2014)

عثرت الشرطة العراقية يوم الأربعاء 9 يوليو/تموز على 53 جثة مجهولة الهوية داخل أحد البساتين الواقعة بالقرب من مدينة الحلة مركز محافظة بابل جنوبي بغداد.        
وأفادت مصادر أمنية وطبية أن "جميع الجثث هي لرجال مجهولي الهوية قضوا بطلقات نارية بالرأس والصدر ولا تزال أيديهم مقيدة إلى الخلف".
وتم العثور على الجثث ملقاة في بستان بمنطقة الخميسية وبدت متفسخة وقد مر عليها حوالى أسبوع.
وقالت المصادر أن أسباب مقتل هؤلاء الرجال ليست معروفة، لكن المناطق المحيطة بمدينة بابل شهدت هجمات متكررة للمسلحين المعادين للحكومة خلال الهجوم الذي قاده مسلحو "الدولة الاسلامية" ("داعش" ) خلال الشهر الماضي وسيطروا فيه على مساحات شاسعة شمال وغرب العراق.
وتعرضت القوات الحكومية العراقية في بداية الهجوم لهزيمة فادحة، لكنها استعادت المبادرة وبدأت صد الهجوم والتقدم لاسترجاع الأراضي التي خرجت عن سيطرتها بالكامل.
المصدر: RT + "أ ف ب"​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2014)

مسلحو داعش يستولون على شقة مواطن مسيحي 
ويبعثرون محتوياتها في العراء 

قالت مصادر موقع "عنكاوا كوم" بأن مسلحون اسلاميون تابعون لتنظيم الدولية الاسلامية في العراق و الشام - داعش استولوا على شقة تعود لمواطن مسيحي يدعى ر. ج. م. في حي الخضراء بالجانب الايسر من الموصل.

وقال المواطن ر. ج. م في تصريح لمو قعنا ان شقته التي يسكنها منذ عام 1989 اقتحمها مسلحون عصر الخميس 3تموز وافرغوا محتوياتها. مضيفا ان شقته الوحيدة التي تم الاستيلاء عليها رغم وجود عدد كبير من الشقق في مجمع الخضراء كان قد تركها شاغليها بسبب ما تشهده المدينة واضاف ان السبب يعود الى ان الشقة تعود لي كوني مسيحي.​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (10 يوليو 2014)

*




*

*بغداد، العراق (CNN)—قال مسؤول حماية مصفى بيجي النفطي الإستراتيجي، العقيد علي القريشي، الاربعاء، إن توافر الغطاء الجوي من قبل سلاح الجو العراقي أثر سلبا على معنويات تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش.*

*ونقل تلفزيون العراقية الرسمي على لسان القريشي قوله: "عصابات داعش الارهابية فقدت القدرة في جمع اعدادها من الارهابيين لغرض الهجوم على بعض المحاور في بيجي بسبب وجود طيران الجيش، وأن الساحة اثبتت اليوم ان القوات المسلحة قادرة على كسر شوكة عصابات داعش، وخصوصا بعد الانتصارات المتلاحقة التي حققها الجيش في سامراء وتكريت"*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (10 يوليو 2014)

*السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
*
*اقدمت عشائر الجبور في مدينة تكريت، الخميس، على اعدام اثنين من كبار قيادات تنظيم "داعش".
*


*وقال مركز الاعلام الوطني في بيان تلقت "السومرية نيوز" نسخة منه، إن "عشائر الجبور في تكريت اعدمت اثنين من كبار قيادات تنظيم داعش"، من دون ذكر المزيد من التفاصيل.*


*****تعليقي: أتمنى صحوة عشائرية كمثل التي حدثت سنة 2007 للقضاء على جميع الارهابيين! 


*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (10 يوليو 2014)

*السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
أفاد مصدر في جهاز مكافحة الارهاب، مساء الخميس، بأن القوات الامنية تمكنت من تدمير 30 صهريجا لتهريب النفط لحساب تنظيم "داعش" من مصفى القيارة جنوبي الموصل. 

وقال المصدر في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "جهاز مكافحة الارهاب وبالتنسيق مع القوة الجوية تمكنا من تدمير 30 صهريجا لتهريب النفط لحساب تنظيم داعش الارهابي من مصفى القيارة جنوبي الموصل".

وكان مصدر أمني في محافظة نينوى قال في حديث سابق لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن طائرة حربية قامت، عصر اليوم، بقصف مصفى القيارة، 85 كم جنوب الموصل، ما اسفر عن تدمير خزانات الوقود في المصفى. 

*


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2014)

ازاى لحد دلوقت داعش مسيطرة على الموصل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (10 يوليو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ازاى لحد دلوقت داعش مسيطرة على الموصل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

*لانه ببساطة القوات العراقية متركزة في الوسط واطراف الموصل من جهة الجنوب....هناك قصف جوي مستمر....عندما طلب من الاكراد التدخل في الموصل، لم يقوموا بأي شيء، وداعش تسرح وتمرح في الموصل التي لم يبقى بها شيء مهم سوى حشد المتطوعين من السُنة لمحاربة الشيعة!!*


----------



## أَمَة (11 يوليو 2014)

صحيح ان تدمير صهاريج النفظ يلحق داعش بالأذى، ولكن يلحق البيئة أيضا بأذ ى يطول أمده.

يا رب ارحم.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (11 يوليو 2014)

أمة قال:


> صحيح ان تدمير صهاريج النفظ يلحق داعش بالأذى، ولكن يلحق البيئة أيضا بأذ ى يطول أمده.
> 
> يا رب ارحم.


 

*البيئة ملوثة بالبشر فاقدي الرحمة والانسانية قبل ان تتلوث بأي شيء ثاني! *


----------



## أَمَة (11 يوليو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *البيئة ملوثة بالبشر فاقدي الرحمة والانسانية قبل ان تتلوث بأي شيء ثاني! *


 
صحيح!


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2014)

خليفة "داعش" وأعضاء حكومته
العربية.نت
نشرت صحيفة "تيليغراف" البريطانية رسماً توضيحياً يظهر هيكل القيادات التابع لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام "داعش"، وعلى رأسه "الخليفة" المزعوم أبو بكر البغدادي.
*تعريف الأشخاص في هيكل "داعش"*

الأول: أبو بكر البغدادي (إبراهيم البدري).
الثاني: النائب (أبو مسلم التركماني). اسمه فاضل الحيالي. ضابط جيش سابق من تلعفر.
*الوزراء.. من اليمين*

الأول: أبو عبدالرحمن البيلاوي. اسمه عدنان إسماعيل نجم. ضابط سابق في الجيش. المسؤول العسكري الأول. قتل في الموصل في 5 يونيو الماضي.
الثاني: أبو قاسم. اسمه: عبدالله أحمد المشهداني. مسؤول استقبال العرب وتأمين الانتحاريين.
الثالث: أبو هاجر العسافي. اسمه: محمد حميد الدليمي. مسؤول البريد في التنظيم. (وظيفة هامة. التنسيق ونقل التعليمات).
الرابع: أبو صلاح. اسمه: موفق مصطفى الكرموش. مسؤولية المالية في التنظيم.
الخامس: أبو علي، وكنيته الأخرى: أبو لؤي. اسمه: عبدالواحد خضير أحمد. المسؤول الأمني العام عن التنظيم.
السادس: أبو محمد. اسمه: بشار إسماعيل الحمداني. مسؤول ملف السجناء.
السابع: أبو عبدالقادر. اسمه: شوكت حازم الفرحات. المسؤول الإداري العام في التنظيم.
*مكتب الحرب.. من اليمين*

الأول: أبو كفاح. اسمه: خيري عبد حمود الطائي. مسؤول التفخيخ.
الثاني: أبو سجى. اسمه: عوف عبدالرحمن العفري. مسؤول الشؤون الاجتماعية في التنظيم (رواتب وإعانات ورعاية أسر).
الثالث: أبو شيماء. اسمه: فارس رياض النعيمي. مسؤول مخازن السلاح في التنظيم.
*المحافظون.. من اليمين*

الأول: أبو ميسرة. اسمه: أحمد عبدالقادر الجزاع. مسؤول التنظيم في بغداد.
الثاني: أبو مهند السويداوي. اسمه: عدنان لطيف السويداوي. مسؤول داعش في الأنبار. ضابط سابق في الجيش.
الثالث: أبو جرناس. اسمه: رضوان طالب الحمدوني. مسؤول داعش على الحدود بين العراق وسوريا.
الرابع: أبو فاطمة. اسمه: أحمد محسن الجحيشي. مسؤول داعش في محافظات الفرات الأوسط.
الخامس: أبو فاطمة. اسمه: نعمة عبد نايف الجبوري. مسؤول التنظيم في محافظة كركوك.
السادس: أبو نبيل. اسمه: وسام عبد زيد الزبيدي. مسؤول التنظيم في محافظة صلاح الدين.​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2014)

المتحدث باسم بارزاني: المالكي فقد صوابه
بغداد – فرانس برس، العربية.نت
اعتبر متحدث باسم رئيس إقليم كردستان العراق مسعود بارزاني، اليوم الخميس، أن رئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري المالكي "فقد صوابه" وعليه أن يتنحى، وذلك بعدما اتهم المالكي الإقليم الذي يتمتع بحكم ذاتي بإيواء جهاديين.
وقال المتحدث باسم رئاسة إقليم كردستان أوميد صباح في بيان بالإنجليزية نشر على موقع رئاسة الإقليم على الإنترنت: "عندما نفكر بأقوال المالكي نصل إلى نتيجة أن هذا الشخص أصيب بالهستيريا وفقد توازنه وكل محاولاته تشير إلى تحميل الآخرين أخطاءه وفشله في إدارة البلاد"، معرباً عن فخر إقليم كردستان بأن "تكون أربيل مكاناً يلجأ إليه المظلومون".
وخاطب صباح المالكي قائلا: "أنت أيضا كنت لاجئاً فيها عندما هربت من النظام الدكتاتوري السابق وحالياً الناس يهربون من ديكتاتوريتك أنت ويلجؤون إلى أربيل"، متهماً إياه بـ"تسليم أراضي العراق ومعدات وأسلحة ست فرق من الجيش العراقي لتنظيم داعش ووضعت حولك قيادات من البعثيين القدماء لم يحتملوا الدفاع والمواجهة لساعة واحدة".
وتساءل المتحدث باسم رئاسة إقليم كردستان "بأي وجه يقوم المالكي بتوجيه الخطابات عبر شاشات التلفزة"، مطالباً إياه بـ"الاعتذار للشعب العراقي وترك كرسيك لأنك دمرت البلاد".​


----------



## أَمَة (11 يوليو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> خليفة "داعش" وأعضاء حكومته
> العربية.نت
> نشرت صحيفة "تيليغراف" البريطانية رسماً توضيحياً يظهر هيكل القيادات التابع لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام "داعش"، وعلى رأسه "الخليفة" المزعوم أبو بكر البغدادي.
> *تعريف الأشخاص في هيكل "داعش"*​
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا جمال الأبوة....... كلهم ابو فلان وابو علان
آسفة! ضحكت غصب عني.


----------



## peace_86 (11 يوليو 2014)

أنه الإسلام يا سادة ..


----------



## فادي الكلداني (11 يوليو 2014)

*كتب :هيثم الخفاجي*

*الرئيس السيسي يامر وزارة الدفاع المصريه بارسال كميه كبيره من الاسلحه والاعتده بواسطة الباخره ياقوتة النيل التي تحمل 22000 طن للعراق وتتضمن مدافع ذاتية الحركه وهونات ورشاشات ثقيله ونواضير ليليه وكميه كبيره من الاعتده وستبحر الباخره بداية الاسبوع القادم وستجهز باخرتين بكميه كبيره من الاسلحه والعتاد بعد عيدالفطر لحساب وزارة الدفاع العراقيه*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (11 يوليو 2014)

أمة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا جمال الأبوة....... كلهم ابو فلان وابو علان
> آسفة! ضحكت غصب عني.


 

*تربية هؤلاء تنقسم الى قسمين: جزء منها بعثي أستبدادي كونهم ضباط كبار في الجيش العراقي السابق "وانا اتوقعهم من فدائيي صدام" تلك الفئة التي كانت ترعب الجميع والتي بدأت حملات عديدة لمحاربة المواطنين العراقيين العُزل، وكانت تقطع ايادي واعناق الابرياء! *

*والقسم الثاني: هو أسلامي فاشي متطرف، كونهم يُمثلون الخلافة الاسلامية على اصولها...*

*لا ننسى ولا ينسى الجميع تلك الحملة الايمانية التي اطلقها صدام حسين في تسعينات القرن الماضي، والتي تتضمن قراءة القرأن وحفظه، بل حتى ادخل ذلك على الجيش وقوات الامن، فنتج من ذلك هذه النماذج اللاانسانية!! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (11 يوليو 2014)

*بغداد، العراق (CNN)—قالت السلطات العراقية، الجمعة، إن ما وصفتهم بثوار الموصل تمكنوا من قتل ما يسمى بالقاضي الشرعي لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام أو ما يُعرف بـ"داعش."*
ونقلت موقع تلفزيون العراقية الرسمي على لسان شهود عيان: "ثوار أحرار الموصل، استهدفوا ما يسمى بالقاضي الشرعي لعصابات داعش، المدعو، ابو حفصة بمنطقة العريج، ما أدى إلى إصابته بجروح بليغة ومقتل أربعة من مساعديه ".
وجاء في التقرير أن "أبناء العشائر، كانوا قد شنوا في مدينة الموصل صباح الجمعة، هجوما على سيطرة لعصابات داعش الإرهابية، في قرية الامام غربي في ناحية القيارة جنوب مدينة الموصل، ما أدى إلى مقتل اثنين من إرهابيي داعش وإحراق سياراتهم."


----------



## فادي الكلداني (11 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6F9AnW_XP9U[/YOUTUBE]


*القوة الجوية العراقية تدك معاقل داعش في نينوى والانبار*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (12 يوليو 2014)

*خريطة توضح وضع داعش في العراق!*


----------



## peace_86 (13 يوليو 2014)

*ما الحل يا صديقي فادي؟؟؟

ما الحل؟؟

هل لو إتحد الجيش الأردني + الجيش السوري + الجيش اللبناني + جيش درع الخليج + الجيش الإيراني
وحاربوا نظام داعش .. هل يمكن أن يتحسن الأمر؟
وهل يمكن القضاء عليهم؟*


----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2014)

عاجــل: داعش تحرم على ابناء شعبنا العمل في الملاكات الصحية و الطبية في الموصل 
قالت مصادر "" في الموصل اليوم الاحد المصادف 13 تموز بأن تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية –
داعش قد امر ادارات المؤسسات الصحية في مدينة الموصل بأيقاف عمل 
المئات  من المسيحين ممن يعملون كأطباء وممرضين .
واضافت المصادر بان العديد من الموظفين في الملاكات الطبية و الصحية 
تلقوا توجيهات شفوية من مدراء المستشفيات والمراكزالصحية في المدينة
 بعدم الدوام ولاشعار اخر.
وتأتي هذه الاجراءات ضمن سلسلة من المضايقات على ابناء شعبنا في الموصل 
بعد استيلاء داعش على المدينة.​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2014)

داعش يطالب بـ"35" مليون دولار لاطلاق سراح الراهبات في الموصل 
كشف شمعون نونا مطران الكلدان في مدينة موصل، أن مسلحي الدولة الاسلامية في العراق والشام المعروف بـ"داعش" يطالبون بفدية مقدراها (35) مليون دولار أمريكي، من اجل الإفراج عن راهبتين مسيحيتين خطفن من قبل مسلحي التنظيم، في الـ28 من الشهر الماضي بمنطقة خزرج في الموصل.
وقال نونا في تصريح صحفي اليوم، إنه "حاولنا مرارا عن طريق علماء الدين الاسلامي، ووجهاء العشائر في الموصل للتدخل للإفراج عن الراهبتين وثلاثة أيتام من الكلدان مخطوفين من قبل داعش لكن محاولاتنا فشلت".​


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2014)

عصابات فماذا نتنظر منهم


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 يوليو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *ما الحل يا صديقي فادي؟؟؟*
> 
> *ما الحل؟؟*
> 
> ...


 

*الحل هو ان يكون هناك تكاتف بين القوى السياسية العراقية، واعطاء العناصر الوطنية في الجيش والشرطة فرصتهم، ولا مانع من عودة قيادات الجيش العراقي السابق للخدمة ممن لم تتلطخ اياديهم بدماء العراقيين او بدماء الاخرين - وان يتوصل العراقيون الى حكومة توافقية تجمع جميع الاطراف ولا تفرقهم! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xaP0-MYXGTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 يوليو 2014)

[YOUTUBE]M9HaUXSPpJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2014)

وكلاء الحصة التموينية في الموصل: عناصر داعش ابلغونا بقطع مفردات التموينية عن العوائل المسيحية والشيعية 
اكد عدد من وكلاء الحصة التموينية في مدينة الموصل انهم تلقوا توجيهات من قبل عناصر تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية بقطع مفردات البطاقة التموينية عن العوائل المسيحية والشيعية ممن يتسلمون منهم تلك المفردات واشاروا في احاديث للموقع انهم تلقوا تلك التوجيهات خلال الايام القليلة الماضية حيث قال وكيل الحصة التموينية في حي الرفاق ماجد احمد انه تلقى توجيهات من قبل عناصر الدولة الاسلامية  اكدوا من خلالها على قطع المفردات التموينية عن عدد من العوائل المسيحية والشيعية  في حين قال الوكيل فاضل يونس في حي الكفاءات  انه تلقى تحذيرا مماثلا من قبل عناصر التنظيم حيث اكدوا له عدم جواز منح المفردات التموينية لتلك العوائل  والا سيعرض نفسه للمحاسبة والمحكمة الشرعية ..
تجدر الاشارة الى ان وزارة التجارة قد قررت مؤخرا تجهيز المواطنين بثلاث مفردات غذائية من ضمنها الدقيق (الطحين) خلال الشهر الحالي ..​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2014)

مسلحو "الدولة الإسلامية" يعدمون 4 لاجئين سوريين غرب العراق





أكد شهود عيان قيام مسلحين ينتمون إلى تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" بإعدام 4 لاجئين سوريين في أحد المخيمات في قضاء القائم غرب العراق بتهمة التجسس لصالح النظام السوري. 
ونقلت وكالة "فرانس برس" الاثنين 14 يوليو/تموز عن شهود من أهالي القائم، أن مسلحين من "الدولة الإسلامية" يستقلون سيارات أعدموا السوريين الأربعة رميا بالرصاص بعد إعلان أحد المسلحين بصوت مرتفع أن هؤلاء "عملاء وجواسيس للنظام السوري".
وأضافت الوكالة أن حكم الإعدام تم تنفيذه بحق الضحايا، الذين كانت أيديهم مقيدة، في الشارع الرئيسي وسط القضاء المحاذي للحدود السورية، علما أن مخيم اللاجئين السوريين يقع في منطقة العبيدي شرق القائم.
المصدر: RT + "أ ف ب"​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يوليو 2014)

*السومرية نيوز/ صلاح الدين
*
*أفاد مصدر في شرطة محافظة صلاح الدين، الاثنين، بأن "مفتي داعش" سعودي الجنسية قتل بعملية أمنية في قضاء بيجي شمال تكريت.*


*وقال المصدر في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "مفتي داعش الإرهابي أبو أسامة القحطاني وهو سعودي الجنسية قتل بعملية أمنية داخل مبنى قائممقامية قضاء بيجي شمال تكريت".*
*
*
*****تعليقي:/ الى جهنم وبئس المصير! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يوليو 2014)

*





بغداد، العراق (CNN) -- نقلت تقارير صحفية رسمية عراقية عن مصادر بمكتب القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي، تأكيده وصول أسلحة ومعدات وذخائر الى البلاد من مصادر عالمية معتمدة ومتخصصة، مبينا أن تلك الاسلحة هي جزء من عقود سابقة ابرمها العراق مع عدد من البلدان.
ونقلت صحيفة "الصباح" الحكومية عن مصدر لم تكشف هويته قوله إن العراق "تسلم خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية شحنات من الأسلحة الخفيفة والمتوسطة والثقيلة إلى جانب استلامه معدات وذخائر بأعداد كبيرة،" لافتا إلى أن القوات المسلحة ستجهز بتلك المعدات "بهدف الاسراع في حسم المعركة ضد قوى الشر والضلالة"*
*
*
*
*
*
*
****تعليقي: اللهم أنصر الجيش العراقي على فئات الكفر والتكفير! *


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2014)

داعش الموصل يعلنها: لا سجائر ولا معسل
دبي - العربية.نت

أظهرت صور مأخوذة من أحد حسابات داعش في الموصل، عملية إتلاف لكميات كبيرة من السجائر والمعسل، بدعوى أنها حرام.

ونشر هذا الحساب على تويتر صور إحراق كميات من الدخان(السجائر) والأراجيل (المعسل) من طرف من أسماهم عناصر الأمن الإسلامي في ولاية نينوى.

وأبانت صور عملية حجز كميات من السجائر في الموصل، وتمت تعبئتها في سيارات بيك آب.

وفي صورة أخرى نقرأ عبارة "نقل المواد المحرمة للإتلاف".

وفي صورة أخرى ظهر مكان تجميع السجائر والأراجيل.

وفي صورة لاحقة يظهر أحدهم وهو يرفع علم القاعدة وكتب تحتها تعليقا: اللهم أعنا على محاربة المحرمات.

أما في صورة ملتهبة، فظهرت كومة النار تأكل علب السجائر والمعسل، وتعليق: "الحمد لله الذي استعملنا في إنقاذ الناس من المهلكات".​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يوليو 2014)

*صورة حية من المناطق التي تم تطهيرها من براثن الارهاب اليوم *



[YOUTUBE]Uv7_YJtRE6Y&list[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2014)

داعش تضع عبارة (عقارات الدولة الاسلامية ) على بيوت مسيحيي الموصل 
اكد عدد من مسيحيي الموصل الساكنين في منطقة حي العربي 
شمال شرقي مدينة الموصل ان عناصر ما يسمى بتنظيم الدولة الاسلامية في العراق والشام داعش قاموا بوضع عبارة (عقارات الدولة الاسلامية ) على منازلهم مع حرف (ن) في اشارة الى ان مالك هذا الدار هو (نصراني ) أي مسيحي واضاف عدد من ابناء شعبنا ان هذا الاجراء يعزز اجراءات عناصر داعش في الاستيلاء على منازل المسيحيين ومحاولة طردهم منها مع عدم تمكنهم من التصرف بها من خلال بيعها للاخرين.

كما اكد اخرون انهم رغم اشغالهم تلك الدور فان عناصر داعش قامت بوضع علامة دائرة وفي داخلها حرف (ن) مع عبارة ساكن كما تم تزويدهم باستمارة معلومات تتضمن استفسارات عن عدد افراد الاسرة واعمارهم..كما شملت عملية الترقيم دائرة ممثلية ديوان الوقف المسيحي فيما اكد عدد من سكنة الحي ان عناصر التنظيم قاموا ايضا بترقيم منازل عائدة للشيعة والشبك حيث تم وضع حرف (ر) عليها في اشارة الى ان هذه المكونات من الروافض ..







​


----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2014)

اخيرا اخبار ايجابية فى العراق
شىء كويس


----------



## أَمَة (16 يوليو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *صورة حية من المناطق التي تم تطهيرها من براثن الارهاب اليوم *
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Uv7_YJtRE6Y&list[/YOUTUBE]







عقبال بقية المناطق يا رب!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يوليو 2014)

*السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
*
*أفاد مصدر أمني في محافظة صلاح الدين، الأربعاء، بأن قيادياً في تنظيم "داعش" وأربعة من معاونيه قتلوا بعملية عسكرية جنوب مدينة تكريت.
*


*وقال المصدر في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "قوات الجيش نفذت، اليوم، عملية عسكرية في مدينة تكريت تمكنت خلالها من قتل القيادي في تنظيم داعش المدعو (موفق سلام الراشدي) وأربعة من معاونيه بمنطقتي عزيز بلد والرواشد جنوب المدينة".
*


*وأضاف المصدر الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن اسمه أن "الراشدي كان هارباً من سجن تسفيرات تكريت".
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 يوليو 2014)

*السومرية نيوز / ذي قار
قرر مجلس محافظة ذي قار، الأربعاء، مقاطعة البضائع والمنتجات التركية والسعودية وسحبها من جميع الأسواق والمحال التجارية رداً على دعم تلك الدولتين لـ"الإرهاب" في العراق.

وقال عضو مجلس المحافظة عبد الرحمن كاظم الطائي في حديث لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "المجلس أصدر، اليوم، في جلسته الاعتيادية قرارا يقضي بمقاطعة البضائع والمنتجات السعودية والتركية وقطع التعاملات التجارية معها، لاسيما في مجال المواد التي تستخدم في تنفيذ المشاريع واستبدالها بمناشئ من دول اخرى"، مبينا أن "المجلس شكل لجنة من الجهات ذات العلاقة لمتابعة تنفيذ القرار والعمل على سحب تلك المواد من جميع الاسواق والمحال التجارية وايقاف دخولها الى المحافظة".

وأكد الطائي أن "القرار جاء رداً على دعم سلطات تلك الدولتين للإرهاب في العراق وموقفهما السلبي المعادي من العملية السياسية وتضامناً مع بقية الحكومات المحلية للمحافظات الأخرى التي اتخذت هذا القرار".

وكانت مديرية شرطة محافظة النجف أعلنت، أمس الثلاثاء (16 تموز 2014)، أنها أمهلت التجار في المحافظة فترة -لم تحددها- لتصريف بضائعهم ذات المناشئ السعودية والتركية والقطرية قبل أن تمنع تداولها أو دخولها إلى الحدود الإدارية للمحافظة، وفيما توعدت المخالفين بعقوبات صارمة، أكدت أنها لن تسمح باستيراد بضائع هذه الدول "الداعمة للإرهاب".*



***** تعليقي: علينا أستبدال البضائع السعودية والقطرية والتركية بالبضائع الدانماركية لانها اكثر أمناً واكثر حلالاً!!!


*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (17 يوليو 2014)

*السومرية نيوز/ بغداد
*
*قتلت القوات الامنية، الخميس، معاون قائد الجناح العسكري لولاية نينوى في تنظيم "داعش" و30 عنصراً من اتباعه بقصف جوي في المحافظة.
*


*وقال المركز الوطني للاعلام التابع لرئاسة الوزراء في بيان تلقت "السومرية نيوز" نسخة منه، إن "القوات الامنية تمكنت، مساء اليوم، من قتل معاون قائد الجناح العسكري لولاية نينوى في تنظيم داعش و30 من اتباعه في قصف جوي".
*


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2014)

غالبية العوائل المسيحية تترك الموصل اليوم 
قالت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في الموصل بأن الغالبية العظمى من العوائل المسيحية الباقية في المدينة باشرت بمغادرتها و تركها اليوم الخميس متجهة الى اربيل و دهوك و مناطق آمنة اخرى في اقليم كردستان.

واضافت المصادر بأنه مغادرة العوائل المسيحية التي تقدر بالمئات جاءت على خلفية بدء الحكومة العراقية بحملة تطهير الموصل من عناصر تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية في العراق والشام حيث بدأت الحكومة فعلا بعمليات القصف حيث شهدت عدد من مناطق المدينة لاسيما منطقة المجموعة الثقافية قصفا شديد بواسطة الطائرات المسيرة مما ادى الى حدوث اضرار جسيمة في عدد من المنازل الخاصة بابناء شعبنا حيث تشهد تلك المنطقة تجمعا كبيرا لهم فيما يتركز القصف في ساعات الليل وبالتحديد في منتصفه. ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (17 يوليو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> غالبية العوائل المسيحية تترك الموصل اليوم​
> قالت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في الموصل بأن الغالبية العظمى من العوائل المسيحية الباقية في المدينة باشرت بمغادرتها و تركها اليوم الخميس متجهة الى اربيل و دهوك و مناطق آمنة اخرى في اقليم كردستان.​
> واضافت المصادر بأنه مغادرة العوائل المسيحية التي تقدر بالمئات جاءت على خلفية بدء الحكومة العراقية بحملة تطهير الموصل من عناصر تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية في العراق والشام حيث بدأت الحكومة فعلا بعمليات القصف حيث شهدت عدد من مناطق المدينة لاسيما منطقة المجموعة الثقافية قصفا شديد بواسطة الطائرات المسيرة مما ادى الى حدوث اضرار جسيمة في عدد من المنازل الخاصة بابناء شعبنا حيث تشهد تلك المنطقة تجمعا كبيرا لهم فيما يتركز القصف في ساعات الليل وبالتحديد في منتصفه. ​


 


*سيتم تنظيف نينوى الحبيبة من هؤلاء الحشرات بأذن الرب - فهي نينوى التي أستقبلت يونان النبي، وهي نينوى التي خرج منها النبي ناحوم العظيم! *

*ليستر الرب الابرياء وليعين المظلومين...*


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2014)

امين  يارب
ياريت يافادي ينظف العراق باكملة 
من هذه الحشرات التي خربت كل شئ جميل في بلدنا​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2014)

افادت مصادر موقع عنكاوا كوم  في الموصل بأن مسلحو الدولة الاسلامية في العراق و الشام – داعش قاموا بسلب خمس عوائل مسيحية و هي في طريقها الى اربيل.
واضافت المصادر بأنه تم سلب ثلاث عوائل منهم  مساء امس الخميس عند سيطرة الشلالات وهم في طريقهم الى اربيل و عائلتين  اخريتين صباح اليوم الجمعة وفي نفس المنطقة.
وقالت المصادر بان عناصر داعش قامت بمصادرة المبالغ المالية التي بحوزة العوائل و مقتنياتهم الذهبية و اجهزة الموبايلات.​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2014)

بلاغ الدولة الاسلامية بشان مسيحيي الموصل   

انذرت الدولة الاسلامية في العراق والشام  المسيحيين في الموصل مهلة محددة ليوم غد السبت بضرورة مغادرة المدينة دون الموافقة على الشروط التي اوردها في الوثيقة التي ننشرها مع الخبر والتي تضمنت الموافقة على اعتناق الدين الاسلامي اوالقبول  بدفع الجزية كما دعت الجوامع انه بعد انتهاء تلك المهلة فسيتم مصادرة المنازل الخاصة للمسيحيين في مختلف مناطق المدينة والتصرف بها .​



​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2014)

خطيب جامع يدعو الى اسلمة المسيحيات للحد من الوجود المسيحي في الموصل 
قالت مصادر موقع عنكاوا كوم في الموصل بأن امام جامع النعم في الموصل ناشد المسلمين لدعوة المسيحيات للاسلام من اجل وضع حد لانتشار المسيحية في مدينة الموصل.
واضافت المصادر بأن هذه الدعوة جاءت من خلال خطبة يوم الجمعة امس المصادف 18/7.​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يوليو 2014)

*ابطال قيادة عمليات بابل تقتل عدد من الارهابين وتحرر مناطق في ناحية جرف الصخر*

[YOUTUBE]5hccOphFmek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 يوليو 2014)

*القوة الجوية البطلة تدك اوكار الشر من عصابات داعش*


[YOUTUBE]oTDUQSjFtrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2014)

فادى
ماهو التغير النوعى فى الوضع على الارض 
حتى الان نرى انة  لم يحدث شىء


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)

*الأسقف وردوني يأسف للصمت الاسلامي ويروي وحشية "داعش": سرقوا حتى خواتم النساء  *
*

*
*شفق نيوز/* حث أسقف كبير في الكنيسة الكلدانية الكاثوليكية في العراق العالم، الأحد، على التحرك بعد أن أجبر مسلحو "داعش" سكان مدينة الموصل المسيحيين على ترك المدينة الواقعة بشمال البلاد.
وأنهت هذه الخطوة تقريبا وجود المسيحيين في مدينة الموصل والذي يعود إلى السنوات الاولى للديانة المسيحية في المنطقة.
وقال الأسقف شليمون وردوني إن على العالم أن يتحرك ويتكلم بصراحة ويضع حقوق الإنسان في اعتباره وذلك بعد يوم من انتهاء المهلة التي اعطاها مسلحو "داعش" لسكان الموصل المسيحيين الذين خيروهم بين اعتناق الإسلام او دفع الجزية او الموت.
وغادرت المئات من العائلات المسيحية المدينة قبل انتهاء المهلة وجردت الكثير منها من ممتلكاتها بينما فر افرادها للنجاة بحياتهم. وهذه العائلات هي ما تبقى من عشرات الآلاف من المسيحيين الذين كانوا يعيشون بالمدينة ذات يوم.
وقال وردوني متحدثا من مدينة إن المسلحين أخذوا كل شيء من المسيحيين مثل اللصوص حتى خواتم النساء والسيارات والهواتف المحمولة لأنهم متعصبون.
ورأى الأسقف أن حل الأزمة يجب أن يكون بأيدي العراق لكنه أشار الى أن الدولة ضعيفة وتعاني انقسامات وقال إن الزعماء المسلمين لم يتحدثوا عن هذه القضية علنا.
وقال إنه لم تصدر اي تصريحات عن رجال الدين من جميع الطوائف او من الحكومة مشيرا الى أنه تجري التضحية بالمسيحيين من أجل العراق.
وعرض تنظيم "داعش" الأسبوع الماضي على المسيحيين ثلاثة خيارات إما اعتناق الاسلام أو عقد الذمة وسداد الجزية واذا رفضوا فلن يتبقى لهم سوى حد السيف.
وقالت قيادات الكنيسة إنها طلبت من العائلات المسيحية القليلة الباقية في الموصل مغادرتها بعد أن كتب مسلحو "داعش" بالطلاء على منازلها عبارات تشير الى أن هذه المنازل أصبحت ملكا للتنظيم.
وندد رئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري المالكي بالمعاملة التي يلقاها المسيحيون وما وصفها بالهجمات على الكنائس في الموصل وقال إنها تظهر الاجرام المفرط والطبيعة "الإرهابية" لهذا التنظيم.
وأشار المالكي إلى أنه أعطى تعليماته للجنة حكومية تشكلت لدعم النازحين في العراق لمساعدة المسيحيين الذين باتوا بلا مأوى ولكنه لم يقل متى سيحاول الجيش استعادة السيطرة على مدينة الموصل.
من جهته عبر البابا فرنسيس في قداسه الأسبوعي يوم الأحد عن قلقه بشأن الانذار الأخير الذي وجهته "داعش" للمسيحيين.
وقال "تلقيت بقلق كبير النبأ الذي ورد من السكان المسيحيين في الموصل ومناطق أخرى في الشرق الأوسط حيث يعيشون منذ مهد المسيحية وحيث قدموا إسهامات كبرى لخير مجتمعاتهم".
وأضاف "إنهم اليوم يضطهدون. إن اشقاءنا يضطهدون. لقد طردوا. عليهم أن يغادروا منازلهم دون أن يتمكنوا من اصطحاب أي شيء معهم."
ووصف مسيحي غادر الموصل الاسبوع الماضي كيف فر مع عائلته حين علم بالمهلة التي حددها تنظيم "داعش".
وقال سلوان نويل مسكوني (35 عاما) "جمعنا كل متعلقاتنا واتجهنا الى المخرج الوحيد. كانت هناك نقطة تفتيش على الطريق وكانوا يوقفون السيارات هناك".
وأضاف أنه حين رأى المسلحون أنهم مسيحيون طلبوا الذهب والمال. في البداية قالت العائلة إنها ليس معها شيء لكن أحد المقاتلين هدد بخطف ابنها البالغ من العمر أربعة أعوام.
وقال مسكوني "أفرغت شقيقتي حقيبة يدها التي كان بها مالنا وذهبنا وبطاقتها الشخصية. سمحوا للسيارة بالمرور وتركوا لنا الطفل".
وأضاف أن عائلات مسيحية قليلة هي التي بقيت ويختبىء أفرادها عند جيران مسلمين يستضيفونهم. لكنه في الوقت الحالي يستبعد احتمال العودة مع أسرته.
وقال "إذا غادرت (داعش) فإننا سنعود على الأرجح ولكن اذا بقيت فإن عودتنا مستحيلة لأنهم سيذبحوننا".​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)

من داخل الموصل ... داعش ترفع الآذان من كنيسة مار افرام 
بعد ان ازال مسلحو الدولة الاسلامية في العراق و الشام - 
داعش الصليب من على كنيسة مار افرام للسريان الارثوذكس في حي الشرطة بالموصل، قاموا بنصب مكبرات الصوت فوق الكنيسة ليتم رفع الآذان منها .​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يوليو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> من داخل الموصل ... داعش ترفع الآذان من كنيسة مار افرام
> بعد ان ازال مسلحو الدولة الاسلامية في العراق و الشام -
> داعش الصليب من على كنيسة مار افرام للسريان الارثوذكس في حي الشرطة بالموصل، قاموا بنصب مكبرات الصوت فوق الكنيسة ليتم رفع الآذان منها .​



كلامك صادق يا رب

مبتدأ الاوجااااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2014)

*اشتباكات ما بين قوات البيشمركة ومسلحي الدولة الإسلامية بالقرب من تلكيف ونزوح جماعي لأهالي البلدة باتجاه دهوك*

أفادت مصادر خاصة لموقعنا " عنكاوا كوم " من تلكيف حدوث إشتباكات ما بين قوات البيشمركة المسيطرة عليها مع التنظيمات الإسلامية المسلحة المسيطرة على الموصل بالقرب من معمل الأدوية الموجود غرب البلدة.

وأكدت مصادرنا بان الاشتباكات " أندلعت في حوالي الساعة 10:00 وجرى خلالها  تبادل إطلاق النار وقذائف هاون وتصدي لقوات البيشمركَة لمحاولة دخول المسلحين البلدة مستغلين المساحات الفارغة في السهول الغربية لها من خلال محاولتها الاستيلاء على معمل الأدوية على بعد نحو ( 2 ) كم من البلدة "

وبينت مصادرنا بان " العشرات من العائلات المسيحية حزموا أمتعتهم وهرعوا باتجاه دهوك حيث لا يزالوا عالقين في سيطرة مفرق ألقوش بانتظار السماح لها بالدخول "

وأشارت المصادر بان قوات البيشمركة " طالبت الأهالي الموجودين في البلدة عدم مغادرتها مؤكدين عودة الأمن إليها بعد توقف الاشتباكات التي استمرت زهاء ساعتين، طالبين من النازحين منها العودة إليها مجدداً "

ويذكر بان بلدة تلكيف  ( 8 ) كم شمال مدينة الموصل تشهد منذ أحداث سيطرة المسلحين الإسلاميين في الـ 10 من حزيران الماضي على الموصل تردي في الأوضاع المعيشية من انقطاع للتيار الكهربائي والماء، في ظل استقبالها لأعداد غفيرة من العائلات النازحة من الموصل.


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2014)

داعش تجبر 5 مسيحيين من "ذوى الحاجات الخاصة" علي اشهار إسلامهم كانوا عالقين في مستشفى بالموصل
*الموصل / أليتيا (aleteia.org/ar) -* حاصر عناصر تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في بلاد العراق والشام "داعش" نحو 25 عائلة مسيحية عالقة في مستشفى بالموصل لم يستطيعوا افرادها الخروج لأسباب طبية وصحية ، كان من بينهم 12 شخص من ذوى الحاجات الخاصة والبعض الآخر من كبار السن والمرضى الذين كانوا يتلقون العلاج فضلا عن عددا من زويهم الأطفال.

 وأكد "دريد حكمت" مستشار محافظ نينوى لشئون الأقليات في تصريح للشرق الاوسط ، ان المسلحين لم يخيروا تلك العائلات بين الجزية او الإسلام بل خيروهم بين الإسلام او السيف فقط وذلك بعد ان اقتادوهم الي المحكمة الشرعية للتنظيم ، حيث اسلم هناك خمسة من ذوى الحاجات الخاصة الذين ليس لهم أحدا .

 وتوقع "دريد" ان تهجير المسيحيين من الموصل سيكون نواة انتفاضة كبيرة ضد "داعش" سيشارك فيها جميع الفصائل لتكون نهاية مايسمى بالدولة الإسلامية المزعومة.

 ومن جانبه انتقد "عماد يوحنا" النائب المسيحي في البرلمان العراقي ردود الافعال العربية والدولية بشأن مايحدث لمسيحى العراق من عمليات قتل وتهجير ، مؤكدا ان مايجرى هو مؤامرة دولية في ظل صمت عربى ودولى "مريب" وعلي رأسهم القيادات الدينية والسياسية والعشائرية بالموصل والذين تجرى أمام أعينهم كل هذه العمليات دون أن يحركوا ساكنا.
​http://www.aleteia.org/ar


----------



## أَمَة (23 يوليو 2014)

يا رب ارحم!


----------



## soul & life (23 يوليو 2014)

اتصرف انت يارب


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يوليو 2014)

*قرأت اليوم تعليق عن نزوح المسحيين من بلدانهم فى العراق أو سوريا .... قال التعليق أن خروج المسيحيين من تلك البلدان يشبه خروج لوط من أرض سدوم وعمورة *


----------



## soul & life (23 يوليو 2014)

فى برنامج  على القاهرة والناس اسمه اسلام مع اسلام البحيرى
كان بيتكلم عن اللى حاصل من داعش والقاعدة وصورة الاسلام حاليا وان الحاصل ده نتيجة الفكر الدينى المتطرف 
وكتر خيره بيحاول يلاقى مخرج للمأزق المتورط فيه الاسلام والسماحة اللى اتبعترت


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يوليو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قرأت اليوم تعليق عن نزوح المسحيين من بلدانهم فى العراق أو سوريا .... قال التعليق أن خروج المسيحيين من تلك البلدان يشبه خروج لوط من أرض سدوم وعمورة *



اللهم اخرجني من سدوم و عمورة انا الاخري 

اللهم اخرجني من ارض مصر كما اخرجت بني اسرائيل من العبودية الي الحرية..

امين يا رب


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 يوليو 2014)

تمكن ابطال فرقة التدخل السريع الاولى من تطهير قرية الشهابي الثانية في ناحية الكرمة في محافظة الانبار، وذلك خلال عملية تعرضية مباغتة خاضها لواء التدخل السريع الثاني بمشاركة صنوف الدروع والمشاة ،ونفذت العملية وفق معلومات استخباراتية دقيقة عن تواجد الارهابيين في المنطقة وتم خلالها الاستيلاء على اعداد متنوعة من الاسلحة واكداس للاعتدة ومنصات اطلاق الصواريخ ودراجات نارية كان الارهابيون يستخدمونها في عملياتهم الارهابية .

[YOUTUBE]w31X6L0CaLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2014)

*بالصور /داعش تدنس اقدم اديرة الموصل وتحوله الى حظيرة للابقار*

قالت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في الموصل بأن عناصر تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية في العراق والشام - داعش قاموا باقتحام اقدم اديرة مدينة الموصل وهو دير مار ميخائيل الذي يرقى تاريخ تاسيسه للقرن الرابع الميلادي  ويقع على بعد نحو ستة كيلومترات عن مركز مدينة الموصل في منطقة حاوي الكنيسة.

و اضافت المصادر بأن تلك العناصر حولت الدير  الى حظيرة لرعي الابقار وانتشرت فضلات الحيوانات في اقدس امكنة الدير وهو مذبح الكنيسة التابعة للدير وتجدر الاشارة الى ان الدير من الحواضر الروحية المميزة لدى مسيحيي المدينة وكان تخصص له احد ايام الاحاد الخاصة بالصوم الاربعيني المقدس من اجل زيارته والتبرك بشفاعة قديسه مار ميخائيل رفيق الملائكة 

*صورة الدير قبل اقتحامه:*





*صور بعد الاقتحام:*








​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2014)

سامراء (العراق) ـ فرانس برس

مسلحو داعش يفجرون جسرا حيويا يربط بغداد بالشمال

قام مسلحو "تنظيم داعش" فجر اليوم الثلاثاء بتفجير جسر حيوي قرب سامراء يربط بين بغداد وشمال البلاد، يستخدمه الجيش العراقي في نقل إمداداته للجنود المرابطين قرب "تكريت".

وفي هذا الشأن، أوضح مقدم في الشرطة أن "انتحارياً يقود شاحنة مفخخة فجر نفسه على الجسر القائم على نهر الثرثار، ما أدى إلى انهيار مقطعين منه".

ويخضع هذا الجسر إلى مراقبة من قبل قوات الجيش، وتوجد على جهتيه نقاط مرابطة للقوات الأمنية، التي تحرس القوافل العسكرية التي تتوجه إلى مدينة تكريت.

ويخوض الجيش العراقي منذ نحو عشرة أيام معارك ضارية على مشارف مدينة تكريت التي سقطت بيد عناصر الدولة الإسلامية منذ نحو شهر.

ويربط طريق آخر يقع على سد سامراء لكنه بعيد نسبياً وغير مؤهل لعبور الشاحنات والمعدات الثقيلة بين هذه المدينة والشمال.​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 يوليو 2014)

*نفذ ابطال قيادة الفرقة المشاة الآلية الخامسة وبإسناد من ابطال القوة الجوية وقيادة طيران الجيش وابناء العراق الغيارى عملية امنية واسعة في ناحية العظيم تمكنوا خلالها من تطهير قرى الطليعة الاولى والثانية ومنطقة الحاوي في ناحية العظيم وقتل (46) ارهابياً وتدمير (16) عجلة تابعة للتنظيمات الارهابية , كما واستطاع الجهد الهندسي تفكيك (75) عبوة ناسفة وتفجير (15) عبوة ناسفة تحت السيطرة , وتمكنت القطعات من تحقيق اهدافها وحسب الخطة المرسومة.*



[YOUTUBE]NHX1YSpx2G8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2014)

دبي - قناة العربية
داعش" يستولي على قضاء سنجار وسد الموصل

استولى تنظيم "داعش" الأحد على قضاء سنجار الواقع قرب الحدود العراقية السورية بعد انسحاب قوات البشمركة الكردية التي كانت تسيطر عليه، ما أدى إلى نزوح جماعي للسكان، بحسب ما افاد مسؤول كردي محلي بالإضافة إلى سيطرتهم على سد الموصل بعد انسحاب الأكراد.

ورفع مسلحو التنظيم أعلامهم على المباني الحكومية في هذا القضاء الذي تقطنه الأقلية الازيدية الناطقة باللغة الكردية بعد أن هاجموه فجر اليوم الأحد واشتبكوا مع قوات البشمركة الكردية التي تركت مواقعها وانسحبت الى منطقة جبلية خارج المدينة.

وقام المسلحون الذين استخدموا سيارات عسكرية استولوا عليها في مدينة الموصل، بتفجير مرقد السيدة زينب في سنجار.

وقال خيري سنجاري، المتحدث باسم الإتحاد الوطني الكردستاني إن "قوات البشمركة انسحبت من قضاء سنجار، واقتحم مسلحي داعش المدينة ورفعوا راياتهم فوق الأبنية الحكومية ومقرات الأحزاب".

وأضاف إن "المواطنين نزحوا إلى دهوك والمناطق الجبلية والهضاب خارج المدينة "، مشيرا إلى أن "قوات البشمركة تتجمع خارج المدينة وتنتظر وصول تعزيزات".

وكان غياس سوجي مسؤول تنظيمات الإتحاد الوطني الكردستاني في الموصل أكد في وقت سابق ان "قوات البشمركة انسحبت بالكامل من ناحيتي كرتازرك وملا خضر جنوب سنجار بعد ان هاجم مسلحو داعش على مواقعهم.

وهذه ثاني حادثة انسحاب لقوات البشمركة من المدن التي فرضت سيطرتها عليها، خلال يومين بعد انسحابها من منطقة زمار الغنية بالنفط.

ويبلغ عدد الايزيديين نحو 300 ألف نسمة في العراق يعيش معظم افرادها في الشمال، لكنهم يشكلون 70% من سكان قضاء سنجار البالغ عددهم 24 الف نسمة.

والايزيدية مزيج من ديانات عدة مثل اليهودية والمسيحية والاسلام والمانوية والصابئة.


من جانبها، أكدت مصادر من الموصل اندلاع اشتباكات عنيفة بين داعش وقوات البشمركة بالقرب من سد الموصل انتهت بانسحاب الأكراد وسيطرة "داعش" على سد الموصل.

وأكدت المصادر نزوح مئات العوائل من التركمان والمسيحيين الذين نزحوا سابقا من الموصل وتلعفر إلى ناحية تلكيف شمال الموصل نزحوا الآن إلى كردستان خوفا من سيطرة داعش.

وذكرت أنباء عن مشاركة مقاتلي حزب العمال الكردستاني قوات البشمركة في المعارك المندلعة في ناحية ربيعة الحدودية وسد الموصل.​


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 أغسطس 2014)

*الهدف تحرك ايران ودفعها الى الدفاع عن الاضرحة والحسينيات الشيعية وزجها فى حرب لكى يكون هناك سبب وجيه للتدخل الغربى فى ايران. مجرد راى
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (3 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *الهدف تحرك ايران ودفعها الى الدفاع عن الاضرحة والحسينيات الشيعية وزجها فى حرب لكى يكون هناك سبب وجيه للتدخل الغربى فى ايران. مجرد راى
> *​






*كيف سيتدخل الغرب الان في ايران، وامريكا قد طلبت المساعدة من ايران في بداية الازمة لمواجهة المد الداعشي؟! *


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2014)

ارى ان داعش تكسب ارضا جديدة كل يوم
اين القوات العراقية من هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ارى ان داعش تكسب ارضا جديدة كل يوم
> اين القوات العراقية من هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






* هناك هجوم مضاد للقوات الكوردية على المناطق الجديدة - ووزارة الدفاع العراقية بالاضافة للداخلية بصدد الانتهاء من استكمال لواء كامل بفرقه واختصاصاته لتطهير مدينة الموصل ايضاً ...المسألة بحاجة الى وقت....*


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2014)

انشالله يارب يخلص العراق من الدواعش الارهابيين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2014)

نزوح جماعي لعوائل تلكيف و تلسقف وباطنايا بسبب تحشيدات لمسلحي داعش 
قالت مصادر  في سهل نينوى بأن الليلة الماضية شاهدت نزوح كبير لعوائل تلسقف وتلكيف و باطنايا باتجاه بلدات ومدن اقليم كردستان بعد ورد اخبار عن تحشيدات لمسلحين اسلاميين تابعين للدولة الاسلامية في العراق و الشام -داعش بالقرب من تلكيف.

واضافت المصادر بأن داعش حشدت مسلحيها في منطقة القوسيات الواقعة 5 كم جنوب من مدينة تلكيف.

وذكرت المصادر بأن المئات من عوائل تلسقف و باطنايا (حوالي 70% من سكانها) تركت منازلها و اتجهت الى المدن و البلدات الامنة في اقليم كردستان و بشكل خاص الى دهوك.

وزادت المصادر بأن عدد من اهالي تلسقف تطوعوا بالتعاون مع الحراسات وقوات الاسايش الكردية لحماية هذه البلدات.

و قال مصدر كردي بان طائرات قامت بقصف لاهداف المسلحين في تلك المنطقة.
واليوم صباحا عاد عدد قليل من العوائل النازحة الى منازلها في تلسقف و شهدت سوق تلسقف حركة ضعيفة جدا صباح اليوم و لاتزال معظم المحال التجارية مغلقة.
عنكاوا كوم ​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2014)

الآلاف من الأطفال والنساء والشيوخ ..
يموتون عطشا في كهوف جبل سنجار..
محاصرين من قبل المجاميع المسلحة​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 أغسطس 2014)

*



*

*نجحت قوات البيشمركة الكردية مدعومة بغارات للطائرات الحربية العراقية مساء اليوم في دخول قضاء سنجار في محافظة نينوى الشمالية بعد 48 ساعة من سيطرة مسلحي تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية عليها وفرار سكانها من اتباع الديانة الايزيدية الى الجبال المجاورة.*

*أسامة مهدي من لندن: تمكنت قوات البيشمركة مساء الاثنين من دحر مسلحي تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية "داعش" والدخول الى مركز قضاء سنجار (شنكال بالكردية) وناحية سنوني بعد قتل العشرات منهم.*

*وقال خيري شنكالي نائب مسؤول مركز تنظيمات نينوى للاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني بزعامة الرئيس السابق جلال طالباني في تصريحات نقلها المكتب الاعلامي للاتحاد ان قوات البيشمركة "قد دخلت مركز قضاء شنكال ومركز ناحية سنوني  وتمكنت من قتل العشرات من الارهابيين".*

*واضاف ان قوات البيشمركة وصلت الى جبل سنجار من ناحية سنوني وقامت بمحاصرة عناصر داعش كما هاجم ابناء ناحية سنوني وقضاء سنجار الموجودين في جبل  القضاء مجاميع داعش من الجهة الاخرى وتمكنوا من محاصرتهم حيث تدور حالياً  اشتباكات عنيفة للقضاء على جميع مسلحي داعش في المنطقة.*
*وقال ان العوائل المحاصرة في جبل سنجار بدأت بالنزول من الجبل بعد دحر المسلحين من قبل قوات البيشمركة.*

*بارزاني: أصدرنا أوامرنا*

*وجاء الهجوم اثر إصدار مسعود بارزاني رئيس اقليم كردستان اليوم أوامره لقوات البيشمركة بالهجوم والتقدم نحو تحرير المناطق التي سيطر عليها تنظيم داعش مؤكدا ان الايزيديين هم أكراد أصلاء وعلى الجميع حمايتهم.*
*واشار الى ان  قوات البيشمركة تحرز ومنذ الصباح المزيد من الانتصارات لطرد المجاميع الارهابية.*
*وطالب بارزاني شعب كردستان والجهات السياسية والمؤسسات الاعلامية الكردستانية بالتعامل مع الوضع بحذر عالٍ وبأعين يقظة وبكل مسؤولية والحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية والقومية أكثر من أي وقت مضى.*

*وقال في رسالة إلى شعب كردستان حول الاوضاع والتطورات الاخيرة في المناطق الكردستانية خارج ادارة الاقليم مساء اليوم ان شعب كردستان اعتاد على ثقافة حفظ الاديان والتعدد الديني والتعايش السلمي ولم يعتد على أحد وكان على مدى التاريخ مدافعا عن نفسه لكن الاعداء لم يدعوه في حاله ويحاولون في كل مرة إلحاق الاذى بشعبنا.*
*وبعد الاحداث الاخيرة في الموصل كان فقط يتخذ موقف الدفاع، لكن الارهابيين بدأوا يتعدون على كردستان ما أدى إلى الاحداث المؤلمة في الايام القليلة الاخيرة لذا قررنا أن نخرج من موقف الدفاع وأن نحارب الارهابيين حتى آخر نفس.*

*واوضح قائلا: "لقد أصدرنا أمرا لقوات البيشمركة والجهات ذات العلاقة بأن تهاجم الارهابيين وأعداء ارض وشعب كردستان بكل امكاناتها".*
*واضاف "إن الاحداث الاخيرة في مناطق زمار وسنجار والكارثة التي حلت باخواتنا واخواننا الايزيديين مأسوية، ونطمئن شعب كردستان بأننا لن نتخلى عن أي شبر من تراب كردستان وسنحمي سنجار واخواتنا واخواننا الايزيديين كحدقات أعيننا، ويبقى جبل سنجار حرا شامخا، ويبقى ذلك الجزء العزيز والاصيل من شعبنا شامخا مرفوع الرأس ومن واجب كل فرد منا حمايتهم".*
*واشار الى "ان الارهاب قضية عالمية ويحتاج إلى مواجهة دولية، وفي التهديدات الارهابية لعدة سنوات كانت كردستان ضحية للتهديدات الارهابية والارهابيين، مع الاسف كنا لوحدنا ولم يقم أحد بمساعدة شعب كردستان في دفاعه عن نفسه ضد الارهاب، مع ذلك اعتمدنا على شعب كردستان وقوات البيشمركة والمؤسسات الامنية في كردستان في الحرب ضد الارهاب، وكنا ملتزمين دوما بمبادئ التحرر وثقافة التعايش والتسامح المتأصلة في كردستان، وهذه نقطة نجاحنا الكبير على أعدائنا والارهابيين والحاقدين".*
*واضاف "منذ صباح اليوم وأبناؤنا الابطال يهجمون على الارهابيين وهم في تقدم" مطمئنا قوات البيشمركة "بأن شعب كردستان سيقف إلى جانبهم ويدعمهم بكل امكاناته، وعينه على بسالتهم وتضحياتهم البطولية".*

*غارات جوية هيأت للبيشمركة دخول سنجار*

*وقد جاء تقدم قوات البيشمركة ونجاحها في دخول سنجار بدعم غارات جوية شنتها طائرات حربية عراقية قصفت خلالها بعنف اهدافا في سنجار واطرافها وقال مصدر امني ان "طائرات حربية عراقية شنت غارات جوية متتالية على مركز قضاء سنجار وعلى مجمعي كرعزير وسيباشيخدر جنوب القضاء.*
*واضاف ان "الغارات استهدفت تجمعات لتنظيم داعش واوقعت عشرات القتلى والجرحى فضلا عن تدمير اربع عجلات مسلحة في مركز قضاء سنجار فقط".*
*واكد ان شوارع سنجار بدأت تخلو من عناصر داعش واصبحت حركتهم قليلة بعد القصف الجوي حيث اختبأ المسلحون في اوكار ومنازل عادية تعود لمواطنين سبق ان نزحوا عنها وذلك قبل ان تدخلها قوات البيشمركة.*

*وفي وقت سابق اليوم امر القائد العام للقوات المسلحة نوري المالكي قيادتي القوة الجوية وطيران الجيش بتقديم الاسناد الجوي لقوات البيشمركة ضد تنظيم "داعش".*
*وقال المتحدث باسم مكتب القائد العام للقوات المسلحة الفريق الاول قاسم عطا ان المالكي امر قيادتي القوة الجوية وطيران الجيش بتقديم الاسناد الجوي لقوات البيشمركة  في حربها ضد تنظيم "داعش".*

*كما علمت "إيلاف" ان اتصالات تجري حاليا بين السلطات العراقية والكردستانية لتشكيل غرفة عمليات مشتركة يتم خلالها تبادل المعلومات الاستخبارية وتحركات قوات الطرفين في مواجهة تنظيم داعش.*

*وفي مواجهة سيطرة داعش على مناطق في محافظة نينوى وفرض هيمنته على قضاء سنجار وناحية زمار ومناطق عدة اخرى وانسحاب قوات البيشمركة منها فقد اكد رئيس إقليم كردستان مسعود بارزاني، اليوم الإثنين اتخاذ اجراءات ضد المقصرين في الدفاع عن أهالي قضاء سنجار وقال في  اجتماعه مع المرجع الديني الإيزيدي بابا شيخ، ان "قوات البيشمركة تحارب منذ شهرين الإرهابيين بإمكانيات متواضعة جدا" مهددا باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة بحق المقصرين في الدفاع عن سنجار وحماية سكانها.*
*واضاف بارزاني أنه "يتم حاليا العمل مع الأطراف العراقية والدولية لإيجاد معالجة سريعة لأوضاع الإيزيديين النازحين في إقليم كردستان والمحاصرين في جبل سنجار".*
*وشدد بالقول "اننا مصرون على حماية الإيزيديين واستعادة جميع مناطقهم ولن يستطيع أحد ابادتهم".*

*واضاف أن "الحكومة العراقية والقوى الدولية لم تقدم أية مساعدة للشعب الكردستاني في حربه ضد الإرهاب فضلا عن وجود اعتراضات بأن يوفر الشعب الكردي الأسلحة بنفسه".*
*وجاءت هذه التطورات في وقت اثيرت مخاوف دولية ومحلية من تصفيات للايزيديين حيث دقت هيئات دولية ومحلية عراقية ناقوس خطر امكانية قيام مسلحي داعش بعمليات تصفية لاتباع الديانة الايزيدية في العراق البالغ عددهم 200 الف نسمة عقب سيطرة التنظيم على مدينة سنجار الشمالية موطنهم الاصلي.*
*والايزيديون هم مجموعة دينية في الشرق الأوسط. ويعيش أغلبهم قرب الموصل ومنطقة جبال سنجار في العراق.*
*وتعيش مجموعات أصغر في تركيا وسوريا، إيران ،جورجيا وأرمينيا.*

*عرقيا ينتمون إلى اصول كردية وينحدرون من اقوام هندو أوروبية رغم أنهم متأثرون بمحيطهم الفسيفسائي المتكون من ثقافات عربية اشورية وسريانية فأزياؤهم الرجالية قريبة من الزي العربي اما ازياؤهم النسائية فسريانية.*

*ويتكلم الايزديون اللغة الكردية وهي لغة الأم ولكنهم يتحدثون العربية أيضا خصوصا ايزيدية بعشيقة قرب الموصل وصلواتهم وادعيتهم والطقوس والكتب الدينية كلها باللغة الكردية أو مرگه الشيخان حيث موطن امرائهم والتي سميت في كتب التاريخ بـ(مرج الموصل)  وقبلتهم هي لالش حيث الضريح المقدس لـ(الشيخ أدي) بشمال العراق ويعتبر الأمير تحسين بك من كبار الشخصيات الديانة الايزيدية في العراق والعالم.*

*ويقدر تعدادهم في العالم بحوالي 500,000 نسمة يتواجد أغلبهم في العراق بحوالى 200 الف نسمة و 30 ألفا في سوريا ولم يبق منهم أكثر من 500 نسمة في تركيا بعدما كان عددهم أكثر من 25 ألف نسمة في بدايات الثمانينات حيث هاجر غالبيتهم لأوروبا.*

*كما توجد أقليات منهم في أرمينيا وجورجيا تعود أصولها لتركيا، وتوجد ايضا أقلية صغيرة من الايزيدية في إيران دون توفر معلومات عن تعدادهم.*

*- See more at: http://www.elaph.com/Web/News/2014/8/929026.html#sthash.0AiA4g59.dpuf*


----------



## grges monir (5 أغسطس 2014)

خبر جميل فادى
نتمنى ان نسمع المزيد من هذة الاخبار فى المرحلة القادمة


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)

*عاجل: سقوط هاونات على بلدة تلكيف وإصابة أحد المواطنين بجروح وخلو شبه تام للبلدة من السكان*






 أفاد شاهد عيان من بلدة تلكيف لموقع " عنكاوا كوم " عن " سقوط ثلاث قذائف هاون في مناطق متفرقة داخل بلدة تلكيف خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية " أسفرت عن وقوع جريح واحد من أبناء شعبنا.

شاهد العيان الذي فضل عدم الكشف عن أسمه أكد" توجيه تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية ثلاث قذائف وبشكل عشوائي صوب بلدة تلكيف ابتدأت بالتساقط تباعا منذ حوالي الساعة 9:00 من مساء اليوم "

الشاهد الذي وصل إلى دهوك قبل قليل من موعد إعداد الخبر أكد " 
سقوط القذيفة الأولى بالقرب من مبنى قائمقامية تلكيف، وسقوط الثانية بالقرب من بدالة تلكيف، والثالثة بالقرب من كنيسة القلب الأقدس الكلدانية "

وحول حجم الخسائر المادية والبشرية التي نجمت عن سقوط الهاونات أكد شاهد العيان عدم تمكنه من معرفة حجم الخسائر بدقة باستثناء تأكده من إصابة أحد أفراد كنيسة القلب الأقدس الكلدانية بجروح بالغة نتيجة سقوط أحدى قذائف الهاون بالقرب من الكنيسة "

ليؤدي القصف الأخير بحسب قول شاهد العيان الى " حدوث نزوح جماعي بما في ذلك نزوح عدد من العائلات النازحة من الموصل سابقا ليشكل النزوح هذا خلو شبه تام لبلدة تلكيف من السكان، باستثناء عدد قليل من الحراسات والمتطوعين الذين لا يزالوا هناك "​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)

أعلنت منظمة الامم المتحدة للطفولة الـ" UNICEF" الثلاثاء 5 آب/ أغسطس عن مقتل 40 طفلا من الاقلية الايزيدية اثر هجوم لمسلحين اسلاميين متطرفين على مدينة سنجار الواقعة شمال غرب العراق. 
وأفاد بيان للمنظمة "وفقا للتقارير الرسمية التي تسلمتها اليونيسيف، إن هؤلاء الاطفال من الأقلية الايزيدية توفوا نتيجة لأعمال العنف والتهجير والجفاف خلال اليومين الماضيين" في قضاء سنجار بشمال العراق.
وأوضحت المنظمة في البيان أن "العائلات التي فرت من المنطقة بحاجة إلى مساعدات عاجلة، لوجود أكثر من 25 ألف طفل بينها، عالقين حاليا في المناطق الجبلية في سنجار، وهم بحاجة ماسة للمساعدات الانسانية، تشمل المياه والغذاء والخدمات الاساسية".
وينتمي غالبية هؤلاء النازحين إلى الطائفة الايزيدية القليلة العدد في العراق التي تعود جذور ديانتهم إلى أربعة آلاف سنة، وتعرضوا لهجمات متكررة من قبل المسلحين الاسلاميين المتطرفين.
المصدر: RT + "أ ف ب"​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)

داعش تحاصر 2000 ايزيدي بجبل سنجار
حاصر تنظيم "داعش" جبل سنجار غرب الموصل الذي يتخذ منه نحو 2000 ايزيدي ملاذا بعد أن نزحوا من سنجار في وقت سابق، والنازحون يتحدثون عن أن داعش اقتاد فتيات من الايزيديين إلى مكان مجهول، وأن عددا من كبار السن وأطفال توفوا في الجبل نتيجة نقص حاد في المواد الغذائية والطبية والماء الصالح للشرب.
كما وأطلق مختار إحدى قرى الايزيدية يدعى "جمال ابو خالد" - ويتواجد الآن في جبل سنجار - نداء استغاثة عبر "العربية" إلى المعنيين والمنظمات الإنسانية لإنقاذهم من حصار داعش التي تفتح نيران مدافعها الرشاشة صوب الجبل محاولة إقناعهم عبر الترغيب والترهيب بأن يعودوا الى قراهم البالغ عددها ٥٠ قرية وأيضاً مركز المدينة سنجار.
من جهة أخرى نظم عدد من الناشطين الأيزيديين تظاهرة لعشرات من هذه الطائفة في ناحية "بحركة" غرب اربيل يطالبون فيها قوات البشمركة الكردية التدخل لفك حصار داعش لجبل سنجار وإنقاذ أرواح الآلاف الأيزيديين من بطش "داعش".
وقال بلال سنجاري وهو ناشط ايزيدي لـ"العربية": إن لم تتصرف البشمركة وتفك حصار داعش عن جبل سنجار فإن مكوناً وطائفة عراقية ستباد إما جوعاً وإما نحرا.
ويقع جبل سنجار الى الغرب (١١٠ كيلومترات) من الموصل وبالقرب من الحدود العراقية السورية.
العربية نت​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2014)

استشهاد شابة وطفلان  في هجوم داعش بالهاونات على بلدة بغديدا صباح اليوم  
أستشهدت ، صباح اليوم ، الأربعاء 6 تموز الجاري ، فتاة وطفلان من أبناء شعبنا في بغديدا بعد إصابتهم بشظايا هاون سقط قرب إحدى البيوت السكنية في حي راسن غربي بغديدا.

وذكرت مصادر الموقع في المنطقة بأن الشهيدة ﺇﻧﻌﺎﻡ أﻳﺸﻮﻉ ﺑﻮﻟﺺ ﺍﻟﻘﺲ إيليا (32 عاماً) سقطت شهيدة بعد تعرضها لجروح بليغة إثر سقوط قذيفتي هاون في المنزل المجاور لمنزلهم ، كما وأستشهد الطفلان ديفيد أديب إلياس شميس (5 سنوات) وميلاد مازن الياس شميس (9 سنوات).

كما ذكرت الأنباء الواردة من مدينة بغديدا فإن القذائف أدت إلى إصابة ﺷﺎﺑﺔ أخرى وعدد من الأطفال حالتهم خطرة جرى نقلهم إلى مستشفيات أربيل لتلقي العلاج.

هذا ولا تزال الإشتباكات جارية بين قوات البيشمركة الكردية مدعومة بطيران الجيش العراقي وتنظيم "داعش" الذي أستطاع السيطرة على ناحية الكوير يوم أمس لتعود البيشمركة وتستعيد السيطرة عليه بعد إنسحاب التنظيم منه حسبما أوردته القنوات الإعلامية.

جدير بالذكر أن أحد أبناء شعبنا في تلكيف كان قد سقط هو الآخر شهيداً متأثراً بجراحه إثر أصابته بشظايا قذيفة هاون سقطت قبيل يومين مع قذيفتين آخرتين في مناطق متفرقة من البلدة.

وفي سياق متصل نزحت صباح اليوم 6 اب الجاري المئات من  العوائل من بغديدا نحو بلدة كرمليس واقليم كردستان بعد تعرض البلدة لقصف بالهاونات من قبل تنظيم داعش الارهابي.

جدير ذكره يستمر نزوح الاهالي الى خارج البلدة تحسبا لوقوع ضحاية.
عنكاوا كوم ​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)

مسلحوا داعش يدخلون الى  بغديدا وكرملش ويسيطرون عليها 
 مسلحو ألدولة الاسلامية في العراق و الشام- داعش دخلوا مدينة بغديدا وبلدة  كرملس المسيحييتين صباح اليوم الخميس بعد انسحاب قوات البيشمركه  والاسايش منها.
واضافت المصادر بأن المدينة خالية تماما من اهاليها بعد موجة نزوح كبيرة خلال الايام الماضية باتجاه المناطق الاكثر امنا في اقليم كردستان.

وفي أتصال هاتفي بأحد شهود العيان في بلدة كرملش وفي تمام الساعة 8:30 بالتوقيت المحلي أكد دخول مسلحي تنظيم داعش الإرهابي إلى بلدة كرملش وكانوا يتجولون بسياراتهم البيك أب رافعي اعلام الدولة الأسلامية السوداء، ويقومون بالتكبير (الله أكبر) في كل شارع يدخلونه، وأكد المصدر ان تنظيم داعش دخل إلى بخديدا (قره قوش) وبلدة كرملش بدون أي مقاومة وبعد إنسحاب قوات البيشمركة وخروج الأهالي منذ ليله امس، وإن الباقين في البلدة لا يتجاوز عددهم العشرة أشخاص وهم يتسألون لماذا لم نشهد أي مقاومة أو إطلاق نار، فأحدهم تفاجأ بوجود مسلحي داعش أمام بيته صباحاً، وبعد الساعة التاسعة صباحاً إنقطع الأتصال نهائياً بالموجودين في البلدة وأغلب التقديرات تشير إلى قيام مسلحي داعش بمصادرة أجهزة الاتصال الخاصة بالأهالي الباقين لضمان عدم تسرب المعلومات عنهم وعن الوضع هناك.



​​


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2014)

الى متى سوف يستمر هذا الخراب
المجتمع الدولى صامت بطريقة مريبة


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2014)

*حوالى 150 الف إنسان من الطائفة اليزيدية مهددون بالموت جوعا وعطشا فى جبال سنجار ....... يا ربى ارحم .....*


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> الى متى سوف يستمر هذا الخراب
> 
> المجتمع الدولى صامت بطريقة مريبة



فعلا العالم لايتحرك ماذا يريدون بعد المسيحية انقرظت في العراق
احرقو 1500 مخطوطة اثرية من الكنائس
انه مخطط اكبر من الشرق الاوسط باسره 
ربنا الموجود يخلصنا من كل ظالم وداعش​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)

داعش تحتل بعشيقة و بحزاني بعد انسحاب البيشمركه  واهاليها من اليزيديين و المسيحيين يهجروها  
قالت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في بعشيقةو بحزاني بأن قوات البيشمه ركه و الاسايش الكردية  انسحبت من مواقعها المرابطة بالقراب من ناحية بعشيقة  في حوالي الساعة  العاشرة من ليلة امس الاربعاء حيث وبدأ بعد ذلك مباشرة نزوح جماعي للاهالي المتبقين في البلدتين  باتجاه مدن و بلدات اقليم كردستان عبر جبل بعشيقة. 

و اضافت المصادر بأن سيطرة للاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني  في جبل بعشيقة ارغمت  الشباب المسلحين الذين  اضظروا الى الخروج من المدينة بعد انسحاب البيشمركه ارغمتهم على تسليم سلاحهم لها قبل الاستمرار باللنزوح.

و كما ذكرت المصادر بأن المواطنين العرب المسلمين والذين يشكلون اقل من 10% من السكان هم الوحييدين الذين بقيوا في المدينة ولم يغادروها. 

وزادت المصادر بأن مسلحي داعش وصلوا الى البلدتين بعشيقة و بحزاني في التاسعة من صباح اليوم بسياراتهم و قاموا بوضع اعلامهم الاسلامية فوق المباني الحكومية و مقرات الاحزاب و اجتمعوا بالمواطنين العرب الباقيين في المدينة في الجامع القديم ببعشيقة و اخبروهم بأن يبلغوا المواطنين الهاربين بأن يعودوا الى المدينة وخاصة اصحاب المحلات عليهم فتح محلاتهم خلال اربعة ايام والا تقوم بمصادرتها.

عنكاوا كوم​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)

داعش تدخل تلسقف و باطنايا الخالية تماما من اهاليها و تسيطر عليها 
قالت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في سهل نينوى بأن مسلحو داعش الارهابيين  تمكنوا من الدخول الى  بلدتي باطنايا و تلسقف المسيحييتين  فجر اليوم الخميس 7/8 و سيكروا عليها بالكامل. و اضافت المصادر بأن  الاهالي كانت قد نزحت من هذه البلدات خلال اليومين الاخيرين باتجاه دهوك و المناطق الاخرى الاكثر امنا.  الا ان اخر مجموعة من العوائل خرجت من تلسقف  ليلة امس لاتزال عالقة في الطريق و لم تصل الى دهوك.

و هناك انباء عن وجود بعض المواطنين العرب  المتعاطفين مع قوات داعش من القرى المجاورة للبلدات المسيحية في داخل تلسقف.
وانباء اخرى تقول بأن قوات البيشمركة تتمركز حاليا عند قرية الشرفية التي تبعد عدة كيلومترات من تلسقف.​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2014)

عناصر الدولة الإرهابية قاموا يوم أمس السبت 9 آب الجاري بسرقة جميع الصيدليات الموجودة في بغديدا وإرسال الأدوية المسروقة إلى الموصل مع الإبقاء على قسم منها في البيوت والمراكز الذي يتخذها التنظيم مراكزاً له في المنطقة.
وأضافت المصادر، بأنه تمّ سرقة بعض العيادات الصحية العائدة للأطباء وسرقة الأجهزة الطبية وجميع محتوياتها الثمينة ومصادرتها إلى الموصل أيضاً..​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2014)

تحت حماية داعش ..وصمت البيشمركه ..
لازال نهب ممتلكات  مواطني سهل نينوى مستمرا  
منذ سيطرة مسلحي داعش على قضائي  تلكيف  والحمدانية وناحية بعشيقة قبل أيام عقب انسحاب قوات البيشمركه من اغلب المناطق التي يقطنها أبناء الأقليات من ايزديين ومسيحيين وشبك، بدأت حالات نهب الممتلكات من الدور والمحال التجارية في تزايد مستمر من قبل مسلحي داعش وعدد من اللصوص من القرى العربية المجاورة الى جانب لصوص من عمق مدينة الموصل مستغلين نزوح ساكنيها، وعدم تدخل قوات البسشمركه.

فقد شهدت ناحية بعشيقة وبحزاني والقرى التابعة لها من المكون الشبكي الى جانب قريتي "بطنايا وتلسقف" وعدد من القرى التابعة لقضاء الحمدانية حملة واسعة من نهب الممتلكات التي شملت أثاث المنازل والمواشي والسيارات وكل ما يمكن حمله، وقد شملت ايضا نهب مقتنيات وأثاث دور العبادة "كنائس وقباب".

وحسب مصادر مؤكدة فان سرقات مسلحي داعش تقتصر على الأموال في البنوك والسطو على مخازن الأغذية والأدوية والمعدات الطبية الى جانب الأسلحة والعتاد.. أما ممتلكات المواطنين فيقوم بسرقتها اللصوص من القرى العربية المجاورة وبالتعاون مع لصوص من مدينة الموصل.
وان اغلب المسروقات يتم نقلها وبيعها في مدينة الموصل ومنها الى المدن السورية التي تقع تحت سيطرة مسلحي داعش.. وهذا ما زاد من معاناة وقلق النازحين من قراهم ،حول مصير دورهم وممتلكاتهم .. وان كان هناك بصيص أمل في تعويضهم عن ما فقدوه.
*عنكاوا كوم/ *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2014)

*اُهْرُبُوا مِنْ وَسْطِ بَابِلَ وَٱخْرُجُوا مِنْ أَرْضِ ٱلْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ، 
وَكُونُوا مِثْلَ كَرَارِيِزَ أَمَامَ ٱلْغَنَمِ. 
«لِأَنِّي هَأَنَذَا أُوقِظُ وَأُصْعِدُ عَلَى بَابِلَ جُمْهُورَ شُعُوبٍ عَظِيمَةٍ مِنْ أَرْضِ ٱلشِّمَالِ، 
فَيَصْطَفُّونَ عَلَيْهَا. 
مِنْ هُنَاكَ تُؤْخَذُ. 
نِبَالُهُمْ كَبَطَلٍ مُهْلِكٍ لَا يَرْجِعُ فَارِغًا. 
وَتَكُونُ أَرْضُ ٱلْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ غَنِيمَةً. كُلُّ مُغْتَنِمِيهَا يشْبَعُونَ، يَقُولُ ٱلرَّبُّ.
 إِرْمِيَا 50 :8-10

اُخْرُجُوا مِنْ وَسَطِهَا يَا شَعْبِي، 
وَلْيُنَجِّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ نَفْسَهُ مِنْ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِ ٱلرَّبِّ
إِرْمِيَا:51 : 45

اُخْرُجُوا مِنْ بَابِلَ
ٱهْرُبُوا مِنْ أَرْضِ ٱلْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ.
بِصَوْتِ ٱلتَّرَنُّمِ أَخْبِرُوا. 
نَادُوا بِهَذَا. 
شَيِّعُوهُ إِلَى أَقْصَى ٱلْأَرْضِ. 
قُولُوا: قَدْ فَدَى ٱلرَّبُّ عَبْدَهُ يَعْقُوبَ
إِشَعْيَاءَ 48 :20​*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 أغسطس 2014)

*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN)- بعد قليل من إعلان الحكومة العراقية وحكومة إقليم كردستان استعادة "سد الموصل"، بعد دحر مسلحي تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام"، اعتبر الرئيس الأمريكي، باراك أوباما، أنها "خطوة كبيرة" بمحاربة التنظيم المتشدد، المعروف باسم "داعش."*


----------

